# Battle of Midway.



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

*Battle of Midway: 4-7 June 1942: Composition of U. S. Forces* 

*United States Pacific Fleet and Pacific Ocean Areas*

Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, USN, Commander in Chief


*Carrier Striking Force*
Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher, USN


*Task Force 17 (TF 17)*
Rear Admiral Frank Jack Fletcher, USN


Task Group 17.5 (TG 17.5)


*Carrier Group*
Capt. Elliot Buckmaster, USN


*USS Yorktown (CV-5)*
-Capt. Elliot Buckmaster, USN
Damaged by Japanese aircraft during the Battle of Midway, 4 June 1942, 
and sank after being torpedoed by Japanese submarine I-168, 7 June 1942


*USS Yorktown Air Group*
- Lt. Comdr. Oscar Pederson, USN

*Fighting Squadron 3 (VF-3)*
Lt. Comdr. John S. Thatch, USN
25 Grumman F4F-4 (Wildcat)

*Bombing Squadron 3 (VB-3)*
Lt. Comdr. Maxwell F. Leslie, USN
18 Douglas SBD-3 (Dauntless)

*Scouting Squadron 3 (VS-3)*
Lt. Wallace C. Short Jr., USN
19 Douglas SBD-3 (Dauntless)

*Torpedo Squadron 3 (VT-3)*
Lt. Comdr. Lance E. Massey, USN
13 Douglas TBD-1 (Devastator)


*Task Group 17.2 (TG 17.2)*


*Cruiser Group*
Rear Admiral William W. Smith, USN

USS Astoria (CA-34)
USS Portland (CA-33)


*Task Group 17.4 (TG 17.4)*


*Destroyer Screen*
Capt. Gilbert C. Hoover, USN


*Commander Destroyer Squadron 2 (Comdesron 2)*

USS Hammann (DD-412) - torpedoed and sunk by Japanese submarine I-168 following the Battle of Midway, 6 June 1942.
USS Hughes (DD-410)
USS Morris (DD-417)
USS Anderson (DD-411)
USS Russell (DD-414)
USS Gwin (DD-433)


*Task Force 16 (TF 16)*
Rear Admiral Raymond A. Spruance, USN


*Task Group 16.5 (TG 16.5)*


*Carrier Group*
Capt. George D. Murray, USN


*USS Enterprise (CV-6)*
Capt. George D. Murray, USN


*USS Enterprise Air Group*
- Lt. Comdr. Clarence W. McClusky, USN

*Fighting Squadron 6 (VF-6)*
Lt. James S. Gray, USN
27 Grumman F4F-4 (Wildcat)

*Bombing Squadron 6 (VB-6)*
Lt. Richard H. Best, USN
19 Douglas SBD-2 and SBD-3 (Dauntless)

*Scouting Squadron 6 (VS-6)*
Lt. Wilmer E. Gallaher, USN
19 Douglas SBD-2 and SBD-3 (Dauntless)

*Torpedo Squadron 6 (VT-6)*
Lt. Comdr. Eugene E. Lindsey, USN
14 Douglas TBD-1 (Devastator)


*USS Hornet (CV-8.)*
Capt. Marc A. Mitscher, USN


*USS Hornet Air Group*
- Lt. Comdr. Stanhope C. Ring, USN

*Fighting Squadron 8 (VF-8.)*
-Lt. Comdr. Samuel G. Mitchell, USN
27 Grumman F4F-4 (Wildcat)

*Bombing Squadron 8 (VB-8.)*
-Lt. Comdr. Robert R. Johnson, USN
19 Douglas SBD-2 and SBD-3 (Dauntless)

*Scouting Squadron 8 (VS-8.)*
-Lt. Comdr. Walter F. Rodee, USN
18 Douglas SBD-1, SBD-2, and SBD-3 (Dauntless)

*Torpedo Squadron 8 (VT-8.)*
-Lt. Comdr. John C. Waldron, USN
15 Douglas TBD-1 (Devastator)



*Task Group 16.2 (TG 16.2)*


*Cruiser Group*
Rear Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid, USN


*Commander Cruiser Division 6 (Comcrudiv 6)*

USS New Orleans (CA-32)
USS Minneapolis (CA-36)
USS Vincennes (CA-44)
USS Northampton (CA-26)
USS Pensacola (CA-24)
USS Atlanta (CL-51)


*Task Group 16.4 (TG 16.4)*


*Destroyer Screen*
Capt. Alexander R. Early, USN


*Commander Destroyer Squadron 1 (Comdesron 1)*

USS Phelps (DD-360)
USS Worden (DD-352)
USS Monaghan (DD-354)
USS Aylwin (DD-355)


*Destroyer Squadron 6 (Desron 6)*
Capt. Edward P. Sauer, USN

USS Balch (DD-363)
USS Conyngham (DD-371)
USS Benham (DD-397)
USS Ellet (DD-398.)
USS Maury (DD-401)


*Oiler Group*

USS Cimarron (AO-22)
USS Platte (AO-24)
USS Dewey (DD-349)
USS Monssen (DD-436)


*Submarines*
Rear Admiral Robert H. English, USN


*Commander Submarine Force Pacific Fleet (ComSubPac)
Pearl Harbor, Hawaii*


*Task Group 7.1 (TG 7.1)*


*Midway Patrol Group*

USS Cachalot (SS-170)
USS Flying Fish (SS-229)
USS Tambor (SS-198.)
USS Trout (SS-202)
USS Grayling (SS-209)
USS Nautilus (SS-168.)
USS Grouper (SS-214)
USS Dolphin (SS-169)
USS Gato (SS-212)
USS Cuttlefish (SS-171)
USS Gudgeon (SS-211)
USS Grenadier (SS-210)


*Task Group 7.2 (TG 7.2)*
"Roving Short-Stops"

USS Narwhal (SS-167)
USS Plunger (SS-179)
USS Trigger (SS-237)


*Task Group 7.3 (TG 7.3)*
North of Oahu Patrol

USS Tarpon (SS-175)
USS Pike (SS-173)
USS Finback (SS-230)
USS Growler (SS-215)


*Shore-Based Air, Midway*
Capt. Cyril T. Simard, USN


*Patrol Wing 1 Detachment (Patwing 1 Det)*
Comdr. Massie Hughes, USN


*Patrol Wing 2 Detachment (Patwing 2 Det)*
Lt. Comdr. Robert Brixner, USN
32 Consolidated PBY-5 and PBY-5A (Catalina)


*Torpedo Squadron 8 Detachment (VT-8 Det)*
Lt. Langdon K. Fieberling, USN
6 Grumman TBF (Avenger)


*Marine Aircraft Group 22 (MAG 22)*


*2ND Marine Air Wing*
Lt. Col. Ira L. Kimes, USMC

*Marine Fighting Squadron 221 (VMF-221)* 
Maj. Floyd B. Parks, USMC
Capt. Kirk Armistead, USMC
20 Brewster F2A-3 (Buffalo)
7 Grumman F4F-3 (Wildcat)

*Marine Scouting-Bombing Squadron 241 (VMSB-241)* 
Maj. Lofton R. Henderson, USMC
Maj. Benjamin W. Norris, USMC
Capt. Marshall A. Tyler, USMC
11 Vought SB2U-3 (Vindicator)
16 Douglas SBD-2 (Dauntless)


*Seventh Army Air Force Detachment*
Major General Willis P. Hale, USA


Capt. James F. Collins, USA
4 Martin B-26 (Marauder)

Lt. Col. Walter C. Sweeney Jr., USA
13 Lockheed B-17 (Flying Fortress)

Maj. G.A. Blakey, USA
6 Lockheed B-17 (Flying Fortress)


*Midway Local Defenses*
Capt. Cyril T. Simard, USN


*6TH Marine Defense Battalion (reinforced), Fleet Marine Force* 
Col. Harold D. Shannon, USMC

*Motor Torpedo Boat Squadron 1 (MBTRON 1)* 
Lt. Clinton McKellar Jr., USN

*Midway Island* 

PT-20 
PT-21 
PT-22 
PT-24 
PT-25 
PT-26 
PT-27 
PT-28 

*Kure Island* 

PT-29 
PT-30 
Also 4 small Patrol Craft.


*Deployed along lesser reefs and islands of Hawaiian Group*

*French Frigate Shoals* 

USS Thornton (AVD-11)
USS Ballard (AVD-10)
USS Clark (DD-361)
USS Kaloli (AOG-13)

*Pearl and Hermes Reef* 

USS Crystal (PY-25)
USS Vireo (ATO-144)

*Lisianski, Gardner Pinnacles, Laysan and Necker* 
4 YPs (converted tuna boats)



*Midway Refueling Unit*
Comdr. Harry R. Thurber, USN

USS Guadalupe 
USS Blue (DD-387)
USS Ralph Talbot (DD-390)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

*Battle of Midway: 4-7 June 1942: Composition of Japanese Naval Forces* 

*Combined Fleet*

Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto (Commander in Chief)
in Yamato (Battleship)


Chief of Staff, Rear Admiral Matome Ugaki


Advance Expeditionary Force
Vice Admiral Teruhisa Komatsu (Commander in Chief, Sixth Fleet)
in Katori (Light Cruiser) at Kwajalein.

*Submarine Squadron 3*

I-168
I-169
1-171
I-174
I-175
Deployed between latitude 20 degrees North, longitude 166 degrees 20 minutes West and latitude 23 degrees 30 minutes North, longitude 166 degrees 20 minutes West.

*Submarine Squadron 5*

I-156
I-157
I-158
I-159
I-162
I-164 - sunk en route by USS Triton (SS-201), off Kyushu, Japan, 17 May 1942.
I-165
I-166
Deployed between latitude 28 degrees 20 minutes North, longitude 162 degrees 20 minutes West, and latitude 26 degrees North, longitude 165 degrees West.

*Submarine Division 13*

I-121
I-122
I-123
Bringing gas and oil to Lisianski Island and French Frigate Shoals.



*Carrier Striking Force (First Mobile Force)*
Vice Admiral Chuichi Nagumo


Chief of Staff, Rear Admiral Ryunosuke Kusaka


*Carrier Division 1*
Vice Admiral Chuichi Nagumo


Akagi

Severely damaged by aircraft from the USS Enterprise (CV-6) NW of Midway Island, 4 June 1942, and scuttled by Japanese destroyers Nowake, Arashi, and Hagikaze, 5 June 1942.

*Akagi Air Group* (aircraft numbers approximate)
21 Mitsubishi carrier fighter (Zeke)
21 Aichi Type 99 carrier bombers (Vals)
21 Nakajima Type 97 torpedo bomber (Kate)


Kaga

Sunk by aircraft from the USS Enterprise (CV-6) NW of Midway Island, 4 June 1942.

*Kaga Air Group* (aircraft numbers approximate)
30 Mitsubishi carrier fighter (Zeke)
23 Aichi Type 99 carrier bombers (Vals)
30 Nakajima Type 97 torpedo bomber (Kate)


*Carrier Division 2*
Rear Admiral Tamon Yamaguchi


Hiryu

Severely damaged by aircraft from the USS Enterprise (CV-6) and USS Yorktown (CV-5) NW of Midway Island, 4 June 1942, and scuttled by Japanese destroyers Kazegumo and Yugumo, 5 June 1942.

*Hiryu Air Group* (aircraft numbers approximate)
21 Mitsubishi carrier fighter (Zeke)
21 Aichi Type 99 carrier bombers (Vals)
21 Nakajima Type 97 torpedo bomber (Kate)


Soryu

Sunk by aircraft from the USS Yorktown (CV-5) NW of Midway Island, 4 June 1942.

*Soryu Air Group* (aircraft numbers approximate)
21 Mitsubishi carrier fighter (Zeke)
21 Aichi Type 99 carrier bombers (Vals)
21 Nakajima Type 97 torpedo bomber (Kate)


*Cruiser Division 8*
Rear Admiral Hiroaki Abe

Tone
Chikuma


*Battleship Division 3, 2ND Section*

Haruna
Kirishima


*Screen*
Rear Admiral Susumu Kimura, Commander Destroyer Squadron 10 
in Nagara (Light Cruiser)


*Destroyer Division 10*

Kazagumo
Yugumo
Makigumo
Akigumo - detached to escort the Supply Unit, 3 June 1942.


*Destroyer Division 17*

Isokaze
Urakaze
Hamakaze
Tanikaze


*Destroyer Division 4*

Arashi
Nowake
Hagikaze
Maikaze


*Supply Unit*


*Oilers*

Kyokuto Maru
Shinkoku Maru
Toho Maru
Nippon Maru
Kokuyo Maru


*Midway Occupation Force*
Vice Admiral Nobutake Kondo (Commander in Chief, Second Fleet)
Chief of Staff, Rear Admiral Kazutaka Shiraishi


*Covering Group*
Vice Admiral Kondo


*Cruiser Division 4, 1ST Section*

Atago
Chokai


*Cruiser Division 5*
Vice Admiral Takeo Takagi

Myoko
Haguro


*Battleship Division 3, 1ST Section*
Rear Admiral Gunichi Mikawa

Kongo
Hiei


*Screen*


*Destroyer Squadron 4*
Rear Admiral Shoji Nishimura, in Yura (Light Cruiser)


*Destroyer Division 2*

Murasame
Harusame
Yudachi
Samidare


*Destroyer Division 9*

Asagumo
Minegumo
Natsugumo


*Supply Unit*

*Oilers*

Genyo Maru
Kenyo Maru
Sata
Tsurumi

*Repair Ship*

Akashi

*Light Carrier*

Zuiho
12 Mitsubishi carrier fighter (Zeke)
11 Aichi Type 99 carrier bombers (Vals)

*Destroyer*

Mirazuki


*Close Support Group*
Rear Admiral Takeo Kurita, Commander Cruiser Division 7


*Cruiser Division 7*

Suzuya
Kumano
Mogami - damaged by aircraft from the USS Hornet (CV-8.) and USS Enterprise (CV-6) W of Midway Island, 6 June 1942.
Mikuma - sunk by aircraft from the USS Hornet (CV-8.) and USS Enterprise (CV-6) W of Midway Island, 6 June 1942.


*Destroyer Division 8*

Asashio - damaged by aircraft from the USS Hornet (CV-8.) and USS Enterprise (CV-6) W of Midway Island, 6 June 1942.
Arashio - damaged by aircraft from the USS Hornet (CV-8.) and USS Enterprise (CV-6) W of Midway Island, 6 June 1942

*note* - Michishio and Oshio of Destroyer Division 8, damaged at Lombok Strait, were still under repair.

*Oiler*

Nichiei Maru


*Transport Group*
Rear Admiral Raizo Tanaka, Commander Destroyer Squadron 2 
in Jintsu (Light Cruiser)

12 transports and freighters carrying "Kure" and "Yokosuka" 5TH Special Naval Landing Forces (S.N.L.F.) and Army Ichiki detachment; two construction battalions; "survey group", weather group, etc.; about 5,000 officers and men.

- Two of the freighters were filled with US construction equipment and weapons captured at Wake Island.

*Oiler*

Akebono Maru

*Patrol Boats*

No. 1 - old Japanese destroyer Shimakaze.
No. 2 - old Japanese destroyer Nadakaze.
No. 34 - old Japanese destroyer Suzuki.
Carrying assault detachments, S.N.L.F.


*Screen*


Jintsu (Light Cruiser)


*Desroyer Squadron 2*

Kuroshio
Oyashio
Hatsukaze
Yukikaze
Amatsukaze
Tokitsukaze
Kasumi
Arare
Kagero
Shiranuhi


*Seaplane Group*


*Carrier Division 11* - Rear Admiral Ruitaro Fujita

*Seaplane Carriers*

Chitose - 20 observation seaplanes

Kamikawa Maru - 8 observation seaplanes
Carrying seaplane group to be set up at Kure Island.

*Destroyer*

Hayashio

*Patrol Boat*

No. 35 - old Japanese destroyer Tsuta


*Minesweeping Group*

*Converted Minesweepers*

Tama Maru No. 3
Tama Maru No. 5
Showa Maru No. 7
Showa Maru No. 8

*Submarine Chasers*

No. 16
No. 17
No. 18

*Supply Ship*

Soya

*Cargo Ships*

Meiyo Maru
Yamafuku Maru

*note* - This Group, proceeding from Saipan and Wake, retired upon receiving word that the occupation of Midway had been given up.


*Main Body (First Fleet)*
Admiral Yamamoto


*Battleship Division 1*

Yamato
Mutsu
Nagato

*Light Carrier*

Hosho
8 Nakajima Type 97 torpedo bombers (Kate)

*Destroyer*

Yukaze

*Seaplane Carriers*

Chiyoda
Nisshin - carrying 2 motor torpedo boats and 6 midget submarines.



*Screen*


*Destroyer Squadron 3*
Rear Admiral Shintaro Hashimoto in Sendai (Light Cruiser)


*Destroyer Division 11*

Fubuki
Shirayuki
Hatsuyuki
Murakumo



*Destroyer Division 19*

Isonami
Uranami
Shikinami
Ayanami


*Destroyer Division 20*

Amagiri
Asagiri
Yugiri
Shirakumo


*Detachment from Main Body as Aleutian Screening (Support) Force
Vice Admiral Shiro Takasu*


*Battleship Division 2*

Ise
Hyuga
Fuso
Yamashiro


*Cruiser Division (Light) 9*
Rear Admiral Fukuhara Kishi

Kitagami
Oi

*Supply Unit: Oilers*

Toei Maru
Naruto
San Clemente Maru
Toa Maru

*note* - Part of Destroyer Squadron 3 acted as Screen to this Force.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

Battle of Midway: 4-7 June 1942, Action Reports: Commander in Chief, Pacific Fleet, Serial 01849 of 28 June 1942

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

28 June 1942

Cincpac File No. A16
Ser: 01849 UNITED STATES PACIFIC FLEET 
FLAGSHIP OF THE COMMANDER IN CHIEF 
From: Commander-in-Chief, United States Pacific Fleet. 
To: Commander-in-Chief, United States Fleet. 

Subject: Battle of Midway. 

Reference: (a) CincPac A16/(90) Ser. 01693 of 6/15/42. 

Enclosures: (A) Track of the Battle of Midway -- Composite of All Reports.
(B) Copy of Cincpac A8/(37)/JAP/(26.2) (no date) and Cincpac A8/(37)JAP/(26) Ser. 01753 dated 21 June 1942.
(C) ComCru, Task Force SEVENTEEN A16-3/(013) dated 12 June 1942.
(D) Copy of Comtaskforce SEVENTEEN A16-3/A9(0029N) dated June 26, 1942.
(E) Copy of NAS Midway NA38/A16-3 Serial 075 dated 18 June 1942 with ComHawSeaFron. 1st End. thereon.
(F) Summary of Army Aircraft Attacks at Midway, ComGen.Haw. (8672). 


1. In numerous and widespread engagements lasting from the 3rd to 6th of June, with carrier based planes as the spearhead of the attack, combined forces of the Navy, Marine Corps and Army in the Hawaiian Area defeated a large part of the Japanese fleet and frustrated the enemy's powerful move against Midway that was undoubtedly the keystone of larger plans. All participating personnel, without exception, displayed unhesitating devotion to duty, loyalty and courage. This superb spirit in all three services made possible the application of the destructive power that routed the enemy and inflicted these losses:

(a) 4 CV sunk -- Akagi, Kaga, Soryu, Hiryu -- with the loss of all their planes and many of their personnel. Estimated 275 planes, 2400 men. 

(b) 2 probably 3 BB damaged, 1 severely. 

(c) 2 CA sunk -- Mogami, Mikuma -- 3 or more others damaged, some severely. 

(d) 1 CL damaged. 

(e) 3 DD sunk, 1 other possibly sunk. 

(f) 4 AP and AK hit, 1 or more possibly sunk. 

(g) Estimated total number of personnel lost 4800. 

2. These results were achieved at the cost of the Yorktown and Hamman sunk and about 150 planes lost in action or damaged beyond repair. Our total personnel losses were about ninety-two (92) officers and two hundred and fifteen (215) men.


*PRELIMINARY OPERATIONS*
3. After the Battle of the Coral Sea it became evident that Japan was concentrating her fleet for movements of major importance against the Aleutians and Midway. Later indications were that the Midway expedition was a powerful fleet composed of a Striking Force, Support Force, and Occupation Force. An estimate of the composition of this fleet, since largely verified by reports of the battle, was:

*STRIKING FORCE* 
*CinC 1st Air Fleet (F)*
*Cardiv 1*
Akagi (F)
Kaga

*Cardiv 2*
Soryu (F)
Hiryu

*Desron 10*
Nagara (F)
12 DD

*Batdiv 3*
Haruna (F)
Kirishima

*Crudiv 8*
Tone (F)
Chikuma 

*SUPPORT FORCE*
*Crudiv 7*
Mogami (F)
Mikuma
Suzuya
Kumano

*Cardiv ---*
1 CV or XCV

*Batdiv 3 2nd Sect.*
Hiyei
Kongo


*CRUDIV 4 Part*
1 Atago Class CA

*Desron 2 Part*
Jintsu (F)
10 DD 

*OCCUPATION FORCE* 

1 Takao Class CA
1-2 Miyako Class CA(?)

*Airon 7*
Chitose
Chiyoda

*AIRON 11(?)*
2-4 Kamigawa Class XAV

*Transdivs (?)*
8-12 AP

*Transdivs*
4-6 AK
Desron 4
12 DDs 


In addition, the plan was believed to provide for approximately 16 SS to be on reconnaissance and scouting mission in the Mid-Pacific -- Hawaiian Islands area.

4. The status of the important Pacific Fleet forces at the time the afore-mentioned threats developed was as follows:

(a) Task Force 17 had fought the battle of the Coral Sea from 4 to 8 May and was still in the South Pacific. The Lexington had been sunk and the Yorktown damaged to an extent which might require a considerable period of repair -- possibly even to trip to a West Coast Navy Yard. The remainders of the air groups of these two carriers were on the Yorktown urgently requiring reorganization and rest. The force had been continuously at sea since February 16. 

(b) Task Force 16 (Enterprise and Hornet with supporting cruisers and destroyers) was in the South Pacific, having arrived just too late for the Coral Sea action. it had been sighted recently, however, by an enemy reconnaissance plane and thus probably prevented an enemy occupation of Ocean and Nauru Islands. 

(c) Task Force 1 (containing battleships and a small destroyer screen) was on the West Coast. 

5. It was evident, if estimates of the enemy's strength and intentions were true, that the situation was most serious. Midway itself could support an air force only about the size of a carrier group; our carriers were far away; and perhaps only two would be fit to fight. Task Force 17 had already been recalled for repair and replenishment. Task Force 16 was immediately ordered north. At the same time a new force, Eight, was formed out of all cruisers with reach (five) and all destroyers available, (four), and sent to Alaskan waters to assist the Sea Frontier forces which were being assembled in that Area.

6. Midway was meanwhile given all the strengthening that it could take. Long range Navy and Army aircraft, though necessarily difficult to protect on the ground and water, were moved in. It was considered most important that the enemy be discovered at a distance and promptly attacked. To provide essential close in air striking power, the Marine Air Group was increased to approximately 30 fighters and 30 dive bombers supported by six Navy new TBF torpedo planes and four Army B-26's fitted for dropping torpedoes. Many of these planes arrived just before the engagement. Despite a heavy inflow of planes from the mainland to Oahu and from there to Midway, the available numbers were never large enough to give a comfortable margin for losses. So critical, in fact, was this condition that after the first morning attacks at and off Midway the dive bombers, fighters and torpedo planes stationed there were nearly wiped out. Replacements of these types on Oahu were scanty and could not be got to Midway for the remainder of the battle.

7. Midway's ground defenses were strengthened by the emplacement of new batteries, completion of underwater obstacles, laying of mines, etc. Additional Marine forces were moved in, including a part of the 2nd Raider Battalion with special equipment for meeting a mechanized landing assault. Other reinforcement included motor torpedo boats and YP's.

8. Thirteen submarines were stationed on the 200 and 150 mile circles covering the western and northern approaches to Midway. A few submarines were placed in support of the 800 mile circle northwest of Oahu, and the last ones to become available on the 100 mile circle from that place. All submarines which could reach the Oahu-Midway area were employed and the consequent cessation of their offensive patrols accepted.

9. Full consideration was given to employment of Task Force ONE in the defense of Midway. It was not moved out because of the undesirability of diverting to its screen any units which could add to our long range striking power against the enemy carriers. Events proved that every air unit which was employed could have ill been spared from the purpose for which it was used, even though the results were far beyond the expectations of most.

As our air forces increase in strength relative to the enemy, and surface screening forces become available to permit a balanced force, the application of battleships' striking power will become practicable.

10. The Commander-in-Chief, United States Fleet estimated that the enemy's plans included an attempt to trap a large part of our Fleet. he directed that strong attirtion tactics, only, be employed and that our carriers and cruisers not be unduly reisked. The whole siutation was a most difficult one requiring the most delicate timing on the part of our carriers -- if they could reach supporting stations in time. it so happened that they did. Task Force 16 arrived at Pearl Harbor on 26 May and departed on the 28th under command of Rear Admiral R. A. Spruance, U.S.N. as Task Force Commander, with Rear Admiral T.C. Kinkaid in command of Cruiser Group, and Captain A.R. Early in command of the Destroyers. Task Force 17 reached here on the 27th and sailed on the 30th, under command of Rear Admiral F. J. Fletcher as Task Force Commander with Rear Admiral W. W. Smith in command of the Cruiser Group, and Captain G. C. Hoover in command of the Destroyers. It was found, most fortunately, that the Yorktown and her aircraft could be placed in reasonable fighting condition in three days. Excellent work by the Navy Yard, the Service Force and all supporting services at Pearl Harbor made possible these prompt sailings.

11. Task Forces 16 and 17 joined at assigned rendezvous northeast of Midway on 2 June, having previously refueled at sea. In compliance with my directive, Rear Admiral Feltcher, Commander Task Force 17, then moved the combvined forces to an area of operations north of Midway.

12. Enclosures show composition of our own forces, which will not be relisted here. Broad tactical direction of all the forces in the Midway Area was retained by the Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

*The Battle -- 3 June*

13. The enemy Occupation Force and perhaps part of the Support Force (see paragraph 3) was picked up in several contacts west of Midway on the 3rd, as shown on plot of battle, enclosure (A). The first contact was at about 0900 when a large number of ships (later reported as 11) were sighted by a Navy patrol plane, bearing 261° distant 700 miles from Midway, reported course 090, speed 10. (All times in this report are Zone plus 12. In studying Task Force 16 and 17 reports it must be kept in mind that times given by them are Zone plus 10.) There were several smaller groups of ships, indicating that the escort group for the occupation force and the various ships of this force were converging on a rendezvous for the final advance on Midway.

14. About 1523, striking unit. About 1523, striking unit of 9 B-17's with four 600# demolition bombs each, contacted and attacked the large group. They reported the force now consisted of 5 BB or CA and about 40 other ships - DD, AP, AK, etc. The course made good since the morning contact was about 081°, the bearing of Midway. Distance was then about 570 miles from Midway. Two ships, a CA or BB and an AP or AK were hit and injured severely so that they fell out of column and sent up "huge clouds of black smoke which mushroomed above them". One other CA and one other AP or AK were possibly damaged.

15. This was the only attack of the day, though at its close 4 PBY's armed with torpedoes were enroute to attack. Estimated results are:

1 CA - damaged
1 CA - slightly damaged
1 AP or AK severely damaged
1 AP or AK slightly damaged. 


*4 June*

16. Attacks on the Japanese fleet began early this day and continued in force until nearly noon, with other attacks before sunset. Between 0130 and 0200 the 4 PBY's found and 3 attacked probably the same force the B-17's had hit; 10 or more big ships in 2 columns with 6 DD were observed. There were indications of another large group nearby. Bearing was still about 261° from Midway, distance reported about 500 miles, though part of the enemy force was closer. Two of the planes were able to press home attacks unobserved and each hit an AP or AK. This night attack by Catalinas was a daring and historical feat. Estimated results are 1 AK or AP sunk, 1 AK or AP damaged severely.

17. The Japanese Main Striking Force assumed to have 4 carriers was not sighted on the third. These ships were apparently riding a weather front bearing down on Midway from the northwest. One carrier had been reported among the ships west of Midway, but this contact was not verified. It is possible that the Japanese had five carriers off Midway and that the fifth one moved from the west to the northwest for the engagements of the fourth of June, but there is no clear evidence yet to bear this out.

18. Before dawn on 4 June, PBY's took off from Midway continuing their invaluable scouting that contributed so greatly to the success of the action. 126 B-17's were despatched by Commanding Officer, Midway, to attack the enemy transport force to the westward. At 0545 the most important contact of the battle was made. A PBY reported many planes heading for Midway 150 miles distant on bearing 320; 7 minutes later another PBY sighted 2 of the enemy carriers and many other ships on the same bearing, distant 180 miles, coming in at 25 knots on course 135.

19. All serviceable planes at Midway were in the air before 0600 (except for 3 SB2U spares); 6 Navy TBF and 4 Army B-26 armed with torpedoes, and 27 Marine dive bombers were despatched to strike the enemy carriers. The B-17's proceeding westward were also diverted to the carriers. Midway radar picked up the enemy planes and, at 0615, 14 of the 27 fighter planes available made contact 30 miles distant with 60 to 80 dive bombers (possibly a few of these were twin engined horizontal bombers) and about 50 fighters. Severe fighting continued as long as our fighters were in the air, which was not long for most of them against these odds, accentuated by the poor maneuverability of these planes. Of the 27 fighters available, 15 were lost and 7 severely damaged. Statements from 9 of the 11 surviving pilots show that they shot down a total of 3 Japanese Zero fighters and 8 Aichi Type 99 dive bombers. Survivors believe the total number destroyed by all the fighter planes was probably 8 Zero fighters and 25 dive bombers.

20. The first bomb hit Midway at about 0633 from horizontal bombers. Dive bombing and strafing continued for about 17 minutes. Considerable damage was done to nearly all structures above ground, the most serious at the time being the destruction of the power plant on Eastern Island. Little damage was done to the runways, the Japanese apparently leaving these intact for their own anticipated use. The antiaircraft batteries shot well, downing 10 planes and, with the fighters, damaging many more, so that our returning airplanes reported "large numbers of enemy planes down on the water and falling out of formation."

21. The B-26's found their targets, 2 CV, about 0710 and made a most gallant attack. This is likewise another historical event, and, it is hoped, one soon to be repeated under better conditions - our Army's first attack with torpedo planes. Heavy fighter concentrations were encountered; 2 of the 4 planes did not return; one was shot down before launching his torpedo, and possibly the other, though it is said to have attacked and in pulling out touched the flight deck of the target before crashing into the sea. Both of the 2 planes that did return were so badly shot up by the terrific fighter and AA fire encountered that they were unserviceable. Survivors had no time to observe results, but approaches were such that it is velieved probably one torpedo hit.

22. The TBF's made a similarly gallant attack almost simultaneously with the B-26's and against an equally determined and overwhelming number of fighters. At least 2 of them were shot down before they could launch torpedoes. Only one badly shot up plane returned. The pilot could not tell what happened to the remainder of his unit or how the attack fared. A B-17, on reconnaissance, reports seeing one of the planes make a hit. Although the TBF is a well armed plane, it is obvious that it cannot go through fighter opposition without fighter protection.

23. At 0755 a group of 16 Marine dive bombers, under Major L. R. Henderson, USMC made a gallant glide bombing attack on one of the carriers in the Striking Force. The planes had been received too recently for training in dive bombing, so the Commander chose this less effective and more hazardous method of attack because it permitted lower pull outs. His and 7 other planes were shot down by overwhelming fighter opposition. The 8 planes that did return were badly shot up, one having 210 holes. The target, probably the Soryu, was hit 3 times and left afire.

24. Soon afterward, at about 0820, the 11 SB2U Marine bombers from Midway made a glide bombing attack on a battleship, likewise against heavy fighter attack. Two hits are reported. When last seen the battleship was smoking and listed.

25. The B-17 unit of 16 planes, under the Commanding Officer of the 431st Bombardment Squadron, Lt. Col. W.C. Sweeney, U.S.A., who led each flight he made in an outstanding manner, was directed to change its objective from the transport force to the carriers. Promptly and with skillful navigation the planes proceeded, picked up the enemy fleet on bearing 320° about 145 miles from Midway, and at 0814 began attacking from 20,000 feet, each plane carrying 8 500-pound demolition bombs. Result: Total of 3 hits on carriers, possibly 2 carriers hit with heavy smoke from one; carriers still maneuvering and operating normally. Since only one carriers was reported smoking, this was probably the same one, Soryu, the Marine dive bombers had set afire a few minutes earlier with 3 hits.

26. The Midway Forces had struck with full strength, but the Japanese were not as yet checked. About 10 ships had been damaged, of which 1 or 2 AP or AK may have sunk. But this was hardly an impression on the great force of about 80 ships converging on Midway. Most of Midway's fighters, torpedo planes and dive-bombers -- the only types capable of making a high percentage of hits on ships -- were gone, and 3 of the Japanese carriers were still either undamaged or insufficiently so to hamper operations.

27. This was the situation when our carrier attack began. Task Force 16 and 17, ready about 200 miles to the northeast of the Japanese carriers, had intercepted the first contact reports by the Midway scouts. At about 0700 launching commenced of the following attack groups, Yorktown's being temporarily held in reserve until her scouts returned (majority of fighters retained for combat patrol):

Hornet - 35 VSB, 15 VTB, 10 VF
Enterprise - 35 VSB, 14 VTB, 10 VF 

(Bombers carrying 1-1000 lb. or 1-500 lb. or 1-500 and 2-100 lb bombs)

These two groups proceeded independently to attack.

28. Dive bombers proceeded at a high altitude with the torpedo planes at about 1500 feet below the cloud base. Fighters failed to accompany the torpedo planes. Hornet's accompanied dive bombers expecting to provide protection for bombers and torpedo planes over enemy fleet. Torpedo planes proceeded separately and contact was lost with them. Enterprise's fighters likewise operated at a high altitude expecting fighters there and were not able to reach torpedo planes in time to assist. Lack of fighter support, visibility conditions, distance of attack, delay in locating the Japanese force, and Japanese tactics of concentrating fighters on torpedo planes all combined to prevent coordination of bombing and torpedo attacks, with resultant heavy loss of torpedo planes.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

29. Sometime after 0830, when the last attack that morning by Midway planes was completed, the Japanese striking force commenced retirement to the north or northwest. Consequently it was not found in the estimated position by our carrier attack groups. Hornet Group Commander made the decision to turn south, to search along the enemy's reported track, and failed to make contact. All 10 of the fighters were forced down for lack of gas and lost at sea, though 8 of the pilots have been recovered. All but 2 of the dive bombers eventually got back to the Hornet (11 via Midway) without attacking.


30. The Enterprise Group Commander, proceeding separately decided to turn north to search, estimating that enemy must have reversed course. This was one of the most important decisions of the battle and one that had decisive results. Soon after 1000 he made contact and prepared to attack.

31. Meanwhile the Hornet's torpedo squadron led by Lt. Comdr. J. C. Waldron had found the enemy and without hesitation at about 0920 conducted a most gallant and heroic attack entirely unsupported. They were met by overwhelming fighter opposition abut 8 miles from the 3 carriers they attacked, and followed all the way in, being shot down one by one. The remnant drove in their attack to close range. Voice intercepts indicate that they shot down some Japanese fighters and made some hits.

32. Not a plane survived this magnificent devotion to purpose. One pilot, after attacking and probably hitting the Kaga at close range, with his gunner already killed, crashed near the Akagi, ducked under his seat cushion to prevent being machine gunned, and from this reserved position observed the fierce attacks that followed.

33. Yorktown and Enterprise torpedo squadron led respectively by Lt.Comdr. L. E. Massey, U.S.N. and Lt.Comdr. E.E. Lindsey, U.S.N. attacked later with equal courage and determination, and similar crushing losses. Both are believed to have made hits, but both were almost completely destroyed, Enterprise losing 10 out of 14 planes and Yorktown 10 out of 12. Despite the many difficulties, exact coordination with dive bombers was almost achieved, the torpedo planes launching their attack only a few minutes before the bombers. Even had they attacked later, in perfect coordination, without adequate fighter protection their losses would have been probably as great. Recognizing the torpedo plane for the menace it is, the Japanese concentrated most of their fighters and antiaircraft fire on it. The results was that the VT squadrons were a sacrifice that enabled the dive bombers to make their attack almost unopposed, with disastrous results for the enemy.

34. At 0830 Yorktown commenced launching the following attack group, dive bombers being armed with 1000 lb. bombs:

17 VSB 12 VT 6 VF 

These proceeded with VT's at 1500 feet, 2 VF at 2500 feet, 4 VF at 5-6,000 feet and bombers at 16,000 feet. Contact was made at about the same time as by the Enterprise planes and attack delivered almost simultaneously.

35. When the Hornet torpedo squadron attacked, there were 4 carriers dispersed in a wide roughly circular formation. Akagi, Kaga and Soryu were in the same general vicinity, probably having just landed planes. Soryu was smoking, showing signs of heavy damage, as was also a ship some distance away that resembled a battleship. The surviving Hornet VT pilot, Ensign Gay, USNR, had been in the water only a few minutes when the Enterprise and Yorktown dive bombers struck hard and most effectively. Both Kaga and Akagi, between which he lay, were hit repeatedly, the planes on deck that they sought to launch being ignited until the two ships burned fiercely from stem to stern. Soryu was also hit again and continued to burn.

36. The dive bombing attacks by both Enterprise and Yorktown squadrons began at about the same time, between 1020 and 1025. Many hits were made on each carrier. Some pilots considering them destroyed attacked other ships. The following damage was inflicted:

3 carriers - Akagi, Kaga, Soryu set afire and ultimately destroyed.
2 Battleships - 1 1,000 lb. hit each, one a mass of flames.
1 CL or DD - 1 1,000 lb. hit, believed DD sunk. 

37. All submarines were ordered to close on the enemy Striking Force but the only submarine attack of the day was by Nautilus which at 0710 sighted smoke from torpedo plane hits and antiaircraft fire on bearing 331° True. After closing, she sighted a formation including a carrier and battleship which she attacked unsuccessfully at long range, and was herself depth charged. About 1000 the ships had disappeared. At 1029 4 large columns of grey smoke (probably from dive bombing attack) showed over the horizon; Nautilus closed the nearest of the 4 and at 1359 fired the first of 3 torpedoes into the smoking carrier Soryu. The Grouper in a similar situation was unable to get in to attack because of the enemy's intensive anti-submarine measures.

38. At the time Soryu was on even keel, hull apparently undamaged, fires under control, towing arrangements in process. The three hits caused fires to break out again and personnel to abandon ship. Cruisers escorting the carrier depth-charged Nautilus which went to deep submergence. When the periscope was raised at 1610, the Soryu was observed burning fiercely and escorting vessels had departed. At 1840 heavy underwater explosions occurred accompanied by a billowing cloud of black smoke. At 1941 Nautilus surfaced. No ship, smoke, or flame was in sight.

39. At 0815 Task Force SIXTEEN radar had picked up a twin float seaplane, 36 miles to the south, which probably reported our formation's position. During Yorktown and Enterprise Group dive bombing attacks on the Japanese carriers, the Kaga and Akagi tried to launch planes. They were probably at the time preparing to attack our carriers. The carrier Hiryu, according to survivors picked up on 18 June (4 officers and 31 men), at this time drew off to the northward undamaged. Soon afterwards a Japanese message was intercepted "inform us position enemy carriers."


40. Lacking complete information on the number and location of enemy carriers, at 1150 Yorktown launched scouts to search sector 280-030 to 200 miles. Immediately thereafter at 11552 Yorktown's radar picked up many planes approaching from Westward, distant 32 miles. These were later determined to be 18 dive bombers and 18 fighters. As one fire precaution Yorktown drained the gas system and introduced CO2.

41. The Combat Air Patrol of 12 fighters located the enemy planes at about 9,000 feet altitude and attacked, shooting down 11 of the bombers. Out of the melee from time to time seven planes broke out and dived through heavy antiaircraft fire. Of the first 3, one was caught by a 5" burst and disintegrated; the second dropped its bomb, which was a miss and plunged into the sea; the third was cut into fragments by automatic gun fire, but the bomb tumbling down exploded on the flight deck aft of the island and wiped out two 1.1 mount crews. At 1214 a hit in the uptake forced the Yorktown to stop, largely because boiler gases were drawn in to firerooms making them uninhabitable. A third hit landed in the forward elevator well starting fires adjacent to the forward tanks of gasoline without igniting it.

42. At 1402 with all fires extinguished and temporary repairs to the uptake completed, Yorktown was able to go ahead. Her position then was Latitude 33-51 N, Longitude 176 W, course 090°. Speed was gradually increased to 19 knots by the time of the next attack. Pensacola, Vincennes, Balch, and Benham had meanwhile joined from Task Force SIXTEEN.

43. Approaching aircraft were again picked up on various bearings, the largest group being on 340°, distant 25 miles at 1433. The total attacking force was 12 to 15 torpedo planes and 10 to 18 fighters. The fighter combat patrol shot down 4 to 7 of the planes. About eight of the torpedo planes came on into the fire of Yorktown's screen which was so heavy that observers thought it incredible that any got through. Three were shot down. Fighters just launched by Yorktown went into the heavy antiaircraft fire to attack the remaining five, which succeeded nevertheless in launching torpedoes. The last two, released at about 800 yards, at 1445 hit Yorktown amidships on the port side. All the torpedo planes were shot down, three by fighter and ship fire before or as they passed the Yorktown, two as they attempted to pass through the heavy fire of the screen.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

44. Within ten minutes after being hit, Yorktown was listed 20 to 25° to port. In another ten minutes personnel began abandoning ship. It seemed that the Yorktown might capsize, and that she certainly would should she be hit again. Another attack seemed imminent throughout the afternoon. Radar contacts of unidentified planes were frequent, three of which at different times turned out to be Japanese seaplanes. The ship, however, continued to float through the night, list remaining about constant.

45. Both attacks on Yorktown were made by the Hiryu planes. At 1430, just as the Hiryu torpedo planes were coming in radar range of Yorktown, one of the Yorktown's scouts contacted the Hiryu with 2 BB, 3 CA and 4 DD in 31°-15' N, 179°-05' W, course north, speed 20. Task Force 16 launched an attack group of 16 dive bombers from Hornet and 24 from Enterprise (14 of these being Yorktown planes) which beginning at 1705 for half an hour dived on the Japanese formation. On 6-12 fighters were encountered, good evidence that Japanese plane losses had been very heavy in the day's fighting. Results of attack were:

CV Hiryu -- Hit many times and aflame from bow to stern.
1 BB -- 2 500 or 1000 lb. bomb hits.
1 BB 2 1000 and 1 500 lb. bomb hits.
1 CA -- 2 500 lb. hits. 

With the destruction of the Hiryu our forces had won mastery of the air, although at the time it was not clear whether all carriers had been accounted for and whether or not more than four carriers were in the area.

46. Between 1810 and 1830 twelve (12) B-17's in several flights struck the last blow of 4 June. Of these, 6 planes, attacking directly out of Oahu, in order to conserve gas did not climb to the usual attack level but made runs at 3600 feet. Each group was attacked by Zero fighters. These may have come from the Hiryu. Some of the flights reported a large CV burning and 1 or 2 small CV; but the unit most experienced in operations over the sea reported only one carrier which was burning, and a burning BB or CA accompanied by a number of other ships. Three 500 lb. bomb hits are reported on the damaged CV, one on a BB (probably CA), one on a CA (smoking badly), and one on a DD (probably sunk). A patrol plane, in this vicinity until about 1800, from a distance reported that a ship sank when hit by a salvo of bombs.

47. Summary of losses inflicted on the enemy on 4 June.

*MIDWAY FORCES* 

*Time of attack, unit and type of attack.*
0130 4 PBY, Torpedo.
0710 4 B26 6 TBF, Torpedo. 
0755 16 VMB, Glide bombing. 
0820 11 VMB Glide bombing.
0814 16 B17 Horizontal high altitude.

*Ship Sunk* 
1 CV 1 hit

*Ship Damaged*
1 AP or AK 1 hit
2 CV (estimate 2 hits)
Soryu (CV) 3 hits 
BB 2 hits
1 CV 1 hit
Soryu (CV) 2 hits
Only 1 carrier, Soryu, damaged enough to limit operations at this time. 


*CARRIER FORCES*
*Time of attack, unit and type of attack.*
0920 15 VTB (Hornet), Torpedo.
1020 26 VTB (Enterprise, Yorktown), Torpedo. Akagi -- Hit many times, burning fiercely.
1022 50 VSB (Enterprise, Yorktown), Dive bombing. Kaga -- Hit many times, burning fiercely.

*Ship Damaged*
Kaga (CV) 1 hit
1 CV 1 hit (estimated)
1 CV 2 hits (estimated)
1 CV 1 hit (estimated)
Soryu -- several hits.
1 BB 1000 lb. hit, severe damage, mass of flames.
1 BB -- 1-1000 lb. hit.
1 CL or DD -- 1-1000 lb. hit, believed sunk.
After these attacks 3 carriers out of action and later sank. 

*SUBMARINE*
1359 Nautilus Torpedo Soryu -- 3 hits; this ship sunk by Aircraft and Submarine.

*CARRIER FORCES* 
1705 40 VSB (Hornet, Enterprise, Yorktown), Dive Bombing. Hiryu -- Many hits, sank next morning.

*Ship Damaged* 
1 BB -- 2 hits
1 BB -- 3 hits
1 CA -- 2 hits 
After this attack 4 Japanese carriers were out of action. 

*MIDWAY FORCES* 
1810 12 B17 Horizontal Bombing

*Ship Sunk*
1 DD 

*Ship Damaged* 
Akagi (CV) -- 3 hits
1 CA -- 1 hit
1 CA -- 1 hit, smoking 




*5 JUNE*

48. After attacking the Hiryu, Task Force 16 stood to the eastward and back to the westward during the night. Fighter attacks on B-17's before sunset indicated possibly a fifth Japanese carrier northwest of Midway and there was every indication that the enemy was continuing to close. The first information on the 5th was Tambor's report of many ships 90 miles west of Midway. This looked like a landing attempt, so Task Force 16 changed course to a point north of Midway and increased speed to 25 knots. When reports after daylight made it clear that the Japanese had reversed course, the Task Force headed west and then northwest in pursuit of a burning CV lagging behind 2 BB (1 damaged), 3 CA and 4 DD. At 1500-1530 a striking group of planes from each carrier set off in a 250 mile search to the northwest, unsuccessfully; the only quarry found were 2 DD (possibly only 1) which were bombed but not hit.

49. Because of the night contact indicating that the enemy was persisting in his plans for a landing attack, all submarines were directed to close Midway in order to take advantage of the opportunity to attack transports and supporting ships when they were most vulnerable. After the retirement of the enemy became apparent, the fastest submarines were sent in chase and others returning from western patrols were directed to the expected lines of retirement of the enemy.

50. There were several contacts on the 5th by scouting planes, the two major ones being:

(a) a transport group west of Midway trailed by 2 damaged CA (reported as BB); 

(b) the already mentioned retiring striking force of 2 BB (1 damaged), 3 CA, 4 DD trailed by a burning carrier to the northwest. 

About 0430 12 B-17's departed in search of the western group but because of unfavorable weather could not locate them. Later, as more patrol plane reports came in, they found the target and attacked just after a group of 12 Marine dive bombers. These leaving Midway at 0700 had struck a wide oil slick about 40 miles from the CA's and followed it in to attack position. Dives began at 0808. Results were:

1 CA (already damaged) -- 1 hit forward, 1 close miss astern. 

When the planes left between 0820 and 0830 the CA was listed "badly" to starboard and turning in sharp circles to starboard.

51. Eight B-17's attacked both the damaged CA's about 0830 with 4 to 8-500 pound bombs per plane, altitude 19,000 -- 20,000 feet. They report one certain hit on stern of 1 CA.

52. At 1320 in the afternoon, 7 B-17's armed with 8-500 bombs each set out to the northwest to attack the remnants of the Japanese striking force; and at 1545 another group of 5 departed. Enroute, the first group sighted 1 CA but found nothing beyond. On the return journey, bombing from 9,000 to 16,000 feet, they report making 3 hits on the CA, bearing 300° distant 300 miles from Midway. The second group likewise found and attacked only 1 CA, bearing 320°, 425 miles from Midway, no hits. On this attack one pilot dropped his bomb-bay gasoline tank with the bombs and did not return. One other plane ran out of gas and landed in the sea 15 miles from Midway, plane and 1 of the crew lost. These were the only losses of B-17's attack on the Japanese fleet.

53. Summary of losses inflicted on the enemy 5 June:


1 CA (already damaged) 1 hit (Both hits may have 
1 CA (already damaged) 1 hit been on same CA) 
1 CA 3 hits


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

*6 JUNE 1942*

54. Task Force 16's search to the northwest on 5 June had been unsuccessful and weather conditions there were deteriorating. The best opportunity for contacting any of the fleeing enemy units appeared to be to the West. Therefore, on the evening of 5 June the force was turned to a westerly course, and speed reduced to 15 knots because of a growing shortage of fuel in the destroyers.

55. At 0510, 6 June, 18 VSB were launched for a 200 miles search in the western semicircle. Two contacts were made almost simultaneously. The first at 0640 was of 2 CA and 2 DD on course SW, speed 15 bearing about 275, distance 400 miles from Midway. The second at 0645, bearing about 280°, distance 435 miles from Midway, through variously identified, appears to have been the Mikuma and Mogami with 3 or 4 DD on course west, speed 10.

The Hornet's planes launched the first attack, striking the Mogami group between 0930 and 1000. Positions plotted on chart of battle are estimated from all data available and do not accord with Hornet's plot. Results appear to be:

1 CA -- 2-1000 lb., 1-500 pound bomb hits.
1 CA -- 2-1000 lb. bomb hits
1 DD -- 1-500 lb. bomb hit. A cruiser SOC pilot saw this ship sink. 

57. Enterprise Group now attacked most effectively. After sighting 2 CA with 2 or 3 DD, part of the group searched ahead for the reported BB. One of the VB Squadrons, however, quitting the search began attacking the two CA at about 1140. The other squadrons came in at intervals later so that the last attack was not finished until after 1300. From the stories of survivors of Mikuma it appears that the first planes at 1140 hit and disabled the Mikuma and the last ones about 1300 finished her off when a bomb amidships detonated her torpedoes. The Enterprise Group reported 1 CA as "dead in the water burning furiously with heavy explosions" shattered and abandoned. If they had waited a few minutes their account would have been different. She heeled over and sank very soon after the last hit.

58. The other CA, apparently the Mogami, was also hit but proceeded westward making an oil slick and smoking heavily. Two destroyers accompanied. her.

59. Two hours later the Hornet launched the final attack of the four day battle with 1000 pound bombs, leaving the Mogami gutted and abandoned, and reporting hits on another CA or CL and one hit on a destroyer. A photographic plane, which obtained the pictures accompanying enclosure, while over the Mogami hulk about 1730 saw a CL and a destroyer fleeing to the westward.

60. The only other attack on 6 June was by a flight of 11 B-17's sent out to attack the transport force on its estimated retirement course. This force was not found. On the return by separate routes one section of 6 of these at 1640, bearing about 262, 400 miles from Midway, dropped a pattern of 20-1000 and 1100 pound bombs and reported two hits on a cruiser which "sank in 15 seconds". This was the U.S.S. Grayling hastily submerging. Fortunately she received no damage.

61. Results of attacks on 6 June were:

2 CA, Mogami and Mikuma, sunk.
1 CL or DL damaged.
1 DD sunk.
1 DD damaged by strafing. 

62. After Yorktown was abandoned on 4 June, Hughes was left to guard her during the night. Task Force 16 cruisers rejoined their force. Part of Task Force 17 proceeded to tanker rendezvous for fueling; remainder of Force proceeded to eastward clear of Yorktown with plans for salvage next day. Viero, Seminole, Navajo, and Fulton, had meanwhile been dispatched to assist. The following morning the Hughes rescued from Yorktown 2 wounded enlisted men, who had not been found in the darkened damaged ship when she was abandoned, and a Yorktown fighter pilot, shot down in action, who rowed up in his boat. Viero joined about noon 5 June and at 1436 began towing at about 2 knots on course 090. Gwinn joined about 1600 and put salvage party aboard. Monoghan joined soon afterwards. Salvage party was removed at dusk.

63. At 0220 on 6 June Hammann, Balch and Benham joined under commanding officer Yorktown. Destroyer screen circled at 12-14 knots. Salvage party went aboard (later Hammann secured alongside to assist) and had reduced list several degrees when at 1335 torpedo wakes were observed. At 1336 Yorktown received 2 hits, and Hammann 2 hits, one under her bridge and the second just abaft the mainmast. Hammann sank at 1339 with many heavy explosions, probably depth charges or warheads, which killed a number of personnel in the water. Questioning of Hammann personnel has brought out that not only were the safety forks in place, but they were inspected after Hammann was hit. There is a possibility that another torpedo struck as she sank, detonating warheads or depth charges.

64. Remaining salvage party was removed from Yorktown and surviving personnel rescued from the sea. Search for the submarine continued with intermittent contacts (many false) and depth charge attacks all afternoon, one bringing up heavy oil. At 1845 heavy black smoke was sighted on the horizon 19,000 yards from the destroyers and was soon identified as coming from an enemy submarine (smoke probably from Diesels) proceeding away from Yorktown at high speed. Destroyers gave chase and opened fire. Submarine submerged at about 2127 with last splashes on in deflection and apparently straddling. Search was continued until about 0300, 8 June with no results except location of a large oil slick, diesel odor. It is believed the submarine was damaged but not sunk.

65. After slowly capsizing to port, at 0501, 7 June, in about 30-36 N, 176-34 W, Yorktown sank.


*LESSONS AND CONCLUSIONS FROM THE ACTION*

66. This action brings out some new lessons and drives home other definite ones previously learned. For convenient reference, at the expense of some repetition, these are discussed in this section.

67. *The Concept of a Mobile Air Force* is not acceptable for the Mid-Pacific area with present planes and present facilities. For a long coastal district it may be possible to maintain large air forces at major dispersing centers and to move them effectively from point to point as the situation requires. This is not true of the area in which Oahu is the central base. Most points are too weakly held and do not yet have adequate service units and facilities. Pilots in our rapidly expanding air forces are not and will not for some time be sufficiently trained to operate effectively in a number of remote and unfamiliar localities. Distances over water between landing fields are too great -- we could not get fighter reinforcements to Midway on 4 June after virtually all the fighters there had been put out of action combating the one short Japanese raid. The lesson is simply that we must provide more and more planes permanently based at those advanced stations which are subjec! t to enemy attack.

68. *Planes for Army and Navy.* One of the primary weaknesses which showed up quickly in action was the Navy's lack of certain plane types already in use by the Army, and equally the unsuitability of certain Army types for the type of job required of them in these island areas. Each service must obviously have the types of planes it requires, regardless of any earlier agreements of Joint Boards which limit types or functions.

(a) The Navy PBY's, while excellent for long range search, do not have the performance or defensive characteristics required to stand up against strong enemy air opposition. The vital requirement of continuous tracking, therefore, fails when enemy air enters the picture. On the other hand, the Army has its B-17's and B-24's, types which are very well adapted to this service. Sufficient numbers of these types should be immediately made available to the Navy for long range search and tracking purposes. 

(b) High altitude horizontal bombing has proven itself relatively ineffective against maneuvering surface vessels. As Commander Cruiser Division SIX states, "Our own sea forces, and apparently enemy sea forces, have little respect for high altitude bombing, the results of which are mostly 'near misses'," and not hear enough. Even in peacetime, high altitude horizontal bombing from abut 10,000 feet results in only a small percentage of hits on a maneuvering target of battleship size, and as the altitude increases the percentage goes further down. Such results will not stop a determined fleet. On the other hand, the aircraft torpedo and dive bomber have proven themselves, in this action as well as in all prior experience of other belligerents, to be the only truly effective weapon for such attack. Island and coastal based planes should consist of a large percentage of these types, whether they are manned by the Army or the Navy. 

(c) It has been our practice to complement Marine fighter squadrons on shore with planes of carrier type. This results in a distinct and unwarranted reduction in performance and ability to combat the enemy. Having adequate ground facilities, the Marine VF squadrons ought to be furnished with the very best fighting planes available to the country. Because of the limitations which carrier operation imposes on Naval planes, suitable fighters will naturally be Army types.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

69. *More Planes are Required in Oahu.* We must speedily increase the flow of planes of all types, with service units, facilities and personnel, to the Mid-Pacific area. Strong aircraft reinforcements in the Hawaiian-Midway area were received in flights of B-17's from the west coast and in the highly valuable Hammondsport and Kittyhawk during the last half of May. Even so, the shore based aircraft strength in this area was not adequate in numbers or in types and could not alone have stopped or even checked the Japanese advance. Had we lacked early information of the Japanese movement, and had we been caught with Carrier Task Forces dispersed, possibly as far away as the Coral Sea, the Battle of Midway would have ended far differently.

70. *A Grid System Capable of Easy Application* to extensive joint over water operations by Army and Navy, or by either or both in conjunction with Allied air or naval forces, is a necessity. Neither the Navy basic grid nor the Air Warning Service grid is universally adaptable. Each possesses particular advantages for particular uses. Both were available during the Battle of Midway. Neither was used. Instead, recourse was had to designating positions either by bearing and distance from a prearranged reference point or in latitude-longitude coordinates, the only two methods quickly applicable by an air pilot or navigator without extensive advance preparation. This present British lettered coordinate system, SP 02274, provides for designating positions by either bearing and distance from any even degree latitude-longitude intersection or in encoded latitude-longitude coordinates. This system has worldwide application, distribution to allied naval forces is already complete, and security is good. We should adopt it.

71. *The excellent Coordination of Dive bombing and torpedo plane attacks,* so successful in the Coral Sea, was missing in the Battle of Midway. Chief among the factors preventing coordination were the Japanese tactics in concentrating fighters on our torpedo planes. This let the dive bombers in so that we sank their carriers just the same, but at the very high cost of most of our torpedo planes.

72. *TBD planes are fatally inadequate* for their purpose. The loss of the brave men who unhesitatingly went to their death in them is grievous. The TBF is much improved, but still cannot attack ships defended by fighters without fighter support. Long range carrier fighters must be developed.

73. The Japanese apparently had *fighter protection over their carriers from about 20,000 feet on down* to the torpedo plane attack level. We shall have to establish at least 2 levels of fighter combat patrol.

74. *Our F4F-4 is markedly inferior to the Japanese Zero* fighter in speed, maneuverability, and climb. These characteristics must be improved, but not at the cost of reducing the present overall superiority that in the Battle of Midway enabled our carrier fighter squadrons to shoot down about 3 Zero fighters for each of our own lost. However much this superiority may exist in our splendid pilots, part at least rests in the armor, armament and leak proof tanks of our planes.

75. *In most engagements of fighters were outnumbered.* For this campaign the number of fighters in each carrier was increased from 18 to 27. It may be necessary to increase even further the percentage of VF types carried.

76. *Replacement carrier air groups must be ready ashore* so that after battle a depleted carrier group can be brought to a shore station for refreshment and replacements. Each replacement group should be kept as a complete unit and should be highly trained before going to sea.

77. *Satisfactory training still shows up a one of the greatest difficulties* in war operations, both for antiaircraft gunners and aircraft personnel. Task Force commanders are taking every opportunity possible underway to fire practices and train pilots in attack procedures. At best, this training can only prevent deterioration of skill. Basic and thorough refresher training must be given at shore schools. The proficiency of our personnel, both ship and aircraft, will not reach the level desired until shore schools and training devices under development are fully in service.

78. *Aircraft should be launched and attack completed* with the absolute minimum loss of time. Once the attack was joined, our pilots pressed it home with resolution and matchless audacity; but it is believed their successes would have been greater and their losses smaller had there been closer coordination of attacking types.

79. *Aircraft tracking of enemy formations has been unsatisfactory* because of inadequate types and numbers of planes. Early, accurate, and continuous information of the enemy is essential for successful attack by carrier groups. Contact once made must be held and tracking information broadcast. Tracking should be conducted by shore based planes, when in range of suitable bases. The Japanese employment as scouts of seaplanes carried by tenders warrants study. No matter how efficient this search and tracking, carriers should still maintain an alert search with their own planes, accepting reduction in offensive power for greater security. The Japanese have been very successful with non-carrier searching, but in the Coral Sea and at Midway they were caught with planes on deck.

80. *Fighter direction was much better* than in the Coral Sea. Over half the bombers and torpedo planes that attacked the Yorktown, along with a number of accompanying fighters, were shot down. Development of tactics in stationing fighters at various altitudes and distances from the carrier, along with the Fighter Direction School now being established in Oahu, should produce further improvement.

81. *Superfrequency voice sets* are needed for fighter direction and other limited range voice communication.

82. *Communications were swift and efficient.* By placing all Midway planes, whether Army or Navy, and all submarines operating there on a common radio frequency with provision that surface craft intercept these reports, many relays of enemy information were eliminated with consequent earlier receipt by interested commanders.

83. *All carriers must have two search Radars,* one (if not both) of which is at least equal in performance to CXAM. The SC does not meet this requirement.

84. *Gasoline fires in carriers are a serious menace.* Yorktown, though hit by three bombs and set afire, had no gasoline fires, possibly because of the effective use of CO2 in the gasoline system.

85. *Gunnery still improves* on those ships that have been in action a number of times. Some crews have been in enough battles to consider themselves seasoned veterans. Part of the improvement is in better fire discipline that comes with battle experience. A very important part comes from the greater number of automatic weapons now on our ships. Most ships need more of these. The greatest need, at present, is for the directors and lead computing sights now under manufacture for automatic weapons.

86. *Effectiveness of aircraft torpedoes and bombs must be increased.*

(a) A larger torpedo warhead is urgently required. The present strengthened torpedo is a favorable step in the right direction, but the torpedo must be designed for much higher speed drops. In the Midway action the B-26 and TBF planes received their most serious losses from Japanese fighters when they slowed down to limiting torpedo dropping speed. 

(b) Had the 1000 lb. armor piercing bomb under development been available for dive bombers, fewer of the many ships that were hit would have escaped; and fewer hits would have been needed to destroy the carriers. 

87. *The value of a close screen* in protecting carrier against torpedo planes was demonstrated during the attacks on the Yorktown. Not over 4 planes got through to launch torpedoes. Unfortunately she was slowed down by previous damage or she might have avoided these. A strong screen of 4 cruisers and a squadron of destroyers is the present minimum requirement for task forces containing a carrier. Present reorganization of forces places them at approximately this strength.

88. *Combined training is needed by land based aircraft* and Fleet units to provide for better exchange of information and coordination of attack. The superior operations of the unit of B-17's under Lieut. Colonel W. D. Sweeney, U.S.A. of 431st Bombardment Squadron show the benefit of prolonged experience with naval forces which this squadron had obtained during coordinated patrol operations. All units require more training in sending clear, complete and accurate reports that will give a commander all the information he needs to know, completely correct, without repeated questioning.

89. *Correct information* is still one of the hardest things for a commander to get in action. It is especially difficult in such a battle of many battles as this one was, spread over a vast sea area. Training, suitable tracking aircraft, and some of the other steps mentioned in the foregoing paragraphs should alleviate this difficulty. It is considered that Commanders of Task Force SIXTEEN and SEVENTEEN and Naval Air Station Midway showed sound judgement and decision in correctly interpreting the many confused situations that came up during the action.

90. The performance of officers and men was of the highest order not only at Midway and afloat but equally so among those at Oahu not privileged to be in the front line of battle. I am proud to report that the cooperative devotion to duty of all those involved was so marked that, despite the necessarily decisive part played by our three carriers, this defeat of the Japanese Arms and ambitions was truly a victory of the United States' armed forces and not of the Navy alone.

*signed*
C. W. NIMITZ


----------



## Thorlifter (May 30, 2007)

Hey Lucky, I was wondering if you could get me some details on the battle of Midway.

 WOW. Great information.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

Cincpac File No. UNITED STATES PACIFIC FLEET 
A8/(37)JAP/(26) FLAGSHIP OF THE COMMANDER-IN-CHIEF 
HRK 
Serial 01753 JUNE 21 1942 

From: Commander-in-Chief, United States Pacific Fleet. 
To: The Chief of Naval Operations (Director of Naval Intelligence) 
Via: The Commander-in-Chief, United States Fleet. 
Subject: Interrogation of Japanese Prisoners taken after Midway Action 9 June 1942. 


1. Two Japanese naval ratings were rescued from a raft on 9 June after the Midway Action by U.S.S. Trout and brought to Pearl Harbor for interrogation. Names of prisoners were: Katsuichi Yoshida, a Chief Radioman, and Kenichi Ishikawa, third class fireman, both from the Japanese cruiser Mikuma. Upon arrival Pearl Harbor it was necessary to send Yoshida to the Naval Hospital, Pearl Harbor, due to crushed ribs. An additional report will be made when this man has been interrogated. Ishikawa was interrogated by this office and the following information obtained. It is believed this man told the truth to the limit of his knowledge of the Japanese Navy. Contrary to usual practice this man was not in the least reticent about discussing Japanese Naval affairs. He should be catalogued for further interrogation, if such be desired.

2. As has been estimated, Crudiv 7 was made up of the four cruisers Mogami, Mikuma, Kumano and Suzuya. This division arrived at Kure from Singapore on 22 April where they went into drydock. It was on this date that Ishikawa first joined the Mikuma from the Kure Armed Guard. On 15 May the division left Kure for three days of exercises with Batdiv 1 in the area around Hashirajima, which is an island south of Kure in the Inland Sea. The division returned to Kure on the 18th of May and liberty was granted that evening. (This man did not corroborate the statement previously obtained from Nakamura taken by the Nashville in the raid upon Japan, who stated that since the beginning of the war there had been no liberty in the Japanese Navy). Crudiv 7 sailed from Kure the night of 18 May by way of the Bun go Channel for Guam. One day before arriving at Guam, Ishikawa stated he saw 15 or 20 transports. The trip to Guam took 4 or 5 days. Upon arrival at Guam, ships entered the harbor, moored alongside a tanker and received fuel. Stayed at Guam one day then departed for the Midway Attack in company with Crudiv 7 and two destroyers. At this point the prisoner stated the new name for Guam is Omiyajima as has been previously reported. Upon leaving Guam the division officer informed his division (the engineering division) of the plan to attack Midway. He also stated that after leaving Guam, his division officer announced at Quarters that upon the completion they would proceed to the Aleutian Islands and from there to Australia. The ship refueled once between Guam and the point of attack. As far as can be determined Crudiv 7 was not in visual contact with the transports or any other ships, other than the two DDs, at any time after the first day prior to the arrival at Guam. About two days prior to the attack on this division by American aircraft, the Kumano and Suzuya left the company of the Mogami and Mikuma and the prisoner knew nothing further of their part in the engagement or any casualties they might have incurred.

3. The prisoner stated he had spent three nights on the raft. Since he was picked up on the 9th of June it is believed that the Mikuma was sunk on the 6th of June. The first attack occurred two days prior to the sinking, at which time the ship received a bomb hit in the Warrant Officers Mess. This would make the first attack on 4 June. The following day the ship received no attacks, but on the 6th about noon time, she was again attacked, by 2-engine bombers and received hits on the fo'cas'le, bridge area and amidships. The hit on the fo'cs'le put the forward guns out of commission. The hit near the bridge area set off some ready service AA shells, causing considerable damage to bridge structure and personnel. Several torpedoes were exploded amidships by the hit in that vicinity. The ship caught fire and two destroyers tried to come alongside to rescue personnel; but were driven away and forced to abandon the attempt to rescue survivors, when attacked by an additional flight of American aircraft. One of these destroyers received a hit on the stern and broke out into flame aft. Ishikawa did not know if this destroyer sank. The Mikuma capsized and sank within an hour and a half after initial bombing this date and he found himself on a raft with 19 other men, after having jumped over the side. He estimated there were several hundred men in the water, but the majority of the crew had not been able to get off the ship, before she turned over. When picked up by the Trout on the 9th there were only two men remaining on the raft, the others having either died or fallen off the raft while asleep at night. The men had no food nor water during these three days.

4. At some time after the first attack on the 4th a notice was published on board the Mikuma to the effect that the Midway attack had been abandoned and that this division would operate with Batdiv 1. Just when this notice was published is not known, but thought to be on the 5th. Ishikawa believes that the transports were ordered to return to home waters at this time.

5. Ishikawa saw the Mikuma turn over and sink. He did not know if the Mogami had been sunk or not. However, at the time of the Mikuma's sinking he stated Mogami was on fire (this command has photographs of the burning and abandoning of a Mogami class cruiser with extensive damage amidships and aft. These pictures were shown to Ishikawa, who stated that it was not the Mikuma, because the Mikuma's extensive damage had been forward and around the bridge area). To recapitulate: Insofar as Ishikawa knew the Japanese have sustained the following damage: Mikuma sunk, Mogami on fire, one destroyer hit on fantail, which caught fire aft.

6. The Mikuma carried three planes and two catapults, one plane being stowed in a hangar. He described a method of plane recovery, whereby the plane would taxi up alongside the ship beneath the crane and be hooked on without the use of Cast Recovery apparatus.

7. His description of the engineering plant of the Mikuma corresponded to the information given in Janes' Fighting Ships 1940.

8. He was asked specifically if the Japanese Navy had any sort of electric apparatus which could determine the approach of enemy planes, prior to the time that the enemy planes could be seen and if at any time he had ever seen any bedspring-like antennaes above the mast or director of any ships of the Japanese Navy. We made a statement to the effect that we had heard from a German that the Japanese had such an instrument. He denied any knowledge of Radar equipment, but was of the impression that they had some sort of apparatus on board, which involved the use of earphones for detection of approaching planes and surface vessels. (Photographs of the damaged Mogami class cruiser show no Radar Screens). The Mikuma carried no underwater sound apparatus or depth charges.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

9. Ishikawa when questioned about the Japanese carrier strength stated he knew of the following ships" Akagi, Kaga, Soryu, Hiryu, Ryujo, Zuikaku, Shokaku and Zuiho. He stated he had never seen nor heard of a carrier named Shoho or Ryukaku. He also said that he had served with a petty officer who had had service on a new converted carrier named the Hayataka (first character is Hayai meaning fast, second character is Taka meaning falcon). (Note: Being an enlisted man, Ishikawa may have been confused on the characters. He later changed his mind, stating that the first character was JUN, hayataka meaning falcon). He sated that the conversion of the Hayataka had just been completed 22 May. He had never heard of carriers name Jun (or Shun) yo or Hiyo. When questioned as to whether the Tsurugisaki and Takasaki had been converted into aircraft carriers, he professed ignorance. he several times stated that he had heard of an aircraft carrier named the Chokai (first character CHO meaning bird, second character KAI meaning sea). His attention was called to the fact that the Japanese had a cruiser named Chokai, but he insisted that there was also an aircraft carrier named Chokai. His reason was that once in Kure a friend of his pointed out two aircraft carriers in the harbor and called them the Hayataka and Chokai. The Yawata Maru he stated is now an aircraft carrier.

10. He stated that the battleship Yamato was the latest battleship in the Japanese Navy and was the flagship of the Commander-in-Chief, Combined Fleet, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto. He stated that this ship was 57,000 tons, but he did not know the number of stacks nor the number of guns or turrets, although having professed seeing this ship. He did not believe the Japanese were building battleships, but he did not definitely know, because of the great secrecy surrounding shipbuilding. At this point it might be well to state that he claimed the Hayataka was built at the Mitsubishi Shipbuilding Company at Nagasaki and thought the displacement was around 20,000 tons. He also stated he had heard the Japanese were building quite a number of submarines.

11. When questioned concerning the sinking of the Houston, he stated that although he was not aboard the ship at the time, he had heard by rumor that the Houston and another ship had been sunk by planes of the Zuikaku from behind, along with destroyers.

12. He stated he saw the Zuikaku in Kure on the 22nd of May. He said so far as he knew she had not been damaged after the battle of the CORAL SEA.

13. When asked concerning the attitude of the average seaman towards the present war, he stated that they considered it their duty to fight. He also said the average citizen had the same feeling toward the war although as individuals, there is no enmity toward Americans. He said that the Japanese people realized that Japan had struck the first blow in the war, but felt that American had started the war by the imposition of economic restrictions upon Japan. The general attitude being that everybody wanted peace, but that it was their duty to fight until the war was won.

14. The prisoner stated that food was not too plentiful at home, but they had all they wanted to eat on board. Cigarettes are plentiful for the men. A special holiday is declared at irregular intervals, possibly to celebrate some military success, at which time beer and sake in passed out to all hands. The officers and men habitually wear khaki, except when very warm, at which time the top is removed, exposing the white undershirt.

15. According to Ishikawa, he received no accounts of the bombing of Tokyo by way of newspapers or conversations with other Japanese. He knew Tokyo had been bombed, however, but had no idea of the extent of the damage. Likewise, he knew nothing of the CORAL SEA Engagement, and professed complete ignorance of geographical names associated with the Southwest Pacific.

16. Ishikawa is 22 years of age (21 years according to Occidental Calendar), nonchalant and most content with his lot as a prisoner of war in the United States. He has no particular desire to return to Japan before the termination of the war -- in fact, he would prefer to remain here. From all observations, he is endeavoring to be cooperative within the resources of his meager knowledge of the Imperial Japanese Navy.

[signed]
C. W. Nimitz

Copy to:

ComSoWesPac (2 copies - 1 copy for BELLCOMIN). 
Comsopac (1 copy) 
Combat Intell., 14th N.D. (1 copy) 
C.T.F. 11 (1 copy) 
C.T.F. 16 (1 copy) 
C.T.F. 17 (1 copy) 
C.T.F. 18 (1 copy)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

CRUISERS, PACIFIC FLEET 
Pearl Harbor, T. H.,
14 June 1942. 

From: Commander Cruisers, Pacific Fleet. 
To: Commander-in-Chief, United States Pacific Fleet. 

Subject: Battle of Midway. 

1. The following general account of the Battle of Midway is submitted pending receipt of reports from subordinate commanders and the preparation of a detailed report.

2. All times are local, plus ten zone.

3. Task Force SIXTEEN was sighted in Latitude 32 - 04 N., Longitude 172 - 45 W. at 1730, June 2, 1942 and was directed to operate ten miles to Southward of Task Force SEVENTEEN. Both forces proceeded to the West during the night, and on the Third to the North. Searches of sector 240° - 060°, distance two hundred miles were conducted by Yorktown air group but poor visibility and rain squalls reduced their effectiveness. Enterprise and Hornet maintained their air groups in readiness as a striking force. During the night of June 3-4 both forces proceeded toward a point two hundred miles North of Midway. Reports of enemy forces to the Westward of Midway were received from Midway and Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet. These reports indicated the location of the enemy Occupation Force but not the Striking Force.

4. At 0620, June 4, Yorktown launched security search of Northern semi-circle distance one hundred miles and combat air patrol. Enterprise assumed functions of fighter director. The two forces were directed to operate five to ten miles apart. Task Force SIXTEEN to Southwestward. Course was initially to Eastward. At 0800 received contact report from Midway plane of enemy force consisting of two carriers and other types including battleships bearing 320°, distance 180 from Midway on course 135°, speed 25 knots. Directed Task Force SIXTEEN to proceed to Westward and launch attack groups against enemy forces. At 0845 landed Yorktown scouts and relieved combat air patrol. Changed course to 225° and speed to 25 knots. At 0910 Task Force SIXTEEN commenced launching attack groups and gave as their Point Option course 260°, speed 25 knots. Yorktown attack group was held in reserve pending receipt of information on additional enemy carriers which it was hoped would soon be located by our shore based aircraft. No such report having been received by 1025 and fearing that we might be caught with all planes on board it was decided to launch half the bombers and all torpedo planes with six fighters as escort to attack the same objective as Task Force SIXTEEN. Launching was completed at 1106 and combat patrol was relieved at 1118. Remaining half of bombers were brought up from hanger deck and made ready for an attack on the still unlocated additional carriers. During this period Task Forces SIXTEEN and SEVENTEEN drew out of sight of each other due to former proceeding to the Westward and the latter having to head Southeastward for launching. After launching Task Force SEVENTEEN took course 240°, speed 25 knots.

5. Many radar contacts commenced to develop about noon but there was no certainty as to their friendly or enemy character owing to their multiplicity and the fact that the aircraft of Task Forces SIXTEEN and SEVENTEEN were returning and the exact location of the former was not known. Radio intelligence indicated that the enemy had sighted our carriers. At 1327 bombers returned from the attack and reported having bombed and possibly destroyed on enemy carrier. A radar contact at 1335 bearing 320°, distance twenty five miles was believed to be enemy but fighter interception failed. It was decided to launch a search group as we still had no report of enemy carriers other than the one group sighted in the morning. At 1350 completed launching search group to search sector 280°-030°, distance 200 miles and twelve fighters for combat patrol. Search group was armed with bombs to attack enemy if located.

6. At 1352 radar contact bearing 275°, distance 32 miles closing. Increased speed to 30 knots. Fighters intercepted and shot down many enemy planes. At 1407 bombing and torpedo attack commenced on Yorktown and continued until 1415 at which time radar was out of commission and Yorktown had received three bomb hits causing Yorktown to stop. The fire from the island structure which resulted from bomb hits made the communication office and flag plot untenable and the Force Commander and Staff personnel assembled on the flight deck. Because of temporary loss of Radar and difficulty of communication from the Yorktown and control of the Task Forces, and because of the immobility of the Yorktown, the Force Commander decided to shift his flag to the Astoria. This was done at 1500. Air coverage was requested from Task Force SIXTEEN and Midway. Portland was directed to prepare to take Yorktown in tow.

7. The Pensacola, Vincennes, Balch and Benham joined from Task Force SIXTEEN at 1530. The 1600 position of Yorktown was latitude 33-52 N., Longitude 176-00 W. Shortly after 1600 Yorktown was able to increase speed and by 1625 was up to 17 knots. A visual message from Yorktown indicated that her search group had sighted previously unlocated enemy carrier which was later attacked by Task Force SIXTEEN. Radar contacts indicated enemy planes approaching. Those fighters which had been refueled were launched. About two fighters remained on board. At 1635 fighters intercepted and engaged enemy torpedo planes and fighter escorts, destroying many. At 1541 enemy torpedo attack was directed at Yorktown scoring two hits. The heavy explosion was followed by loss of light, power and mobility. The ship commenced listing to part and list increased to about twenty seven degrees. At 1714 started abandoning ship in anticipation of her capsizing and further enemy attacks. About twenty three hundred survivors were picked up by destroyers. At 1827 enemy single float seaplane sighted and destroyed by fighters. Other seaplanes were sighted during the following hour. some of which were probably destroyed by fighters. About 1830 completed recovery of survivors and due to reduced fighting efficiency as a result of overcrowded conditions and lack of air coverage, the Force proceeded to the Eastward. Hughes was left to guard Yorktown. Pensacola and Vincennes were detached to rejoin Task Force SIXTEEN which was sighted shortly before dark. It was intended to transfer survivors from destroyers to Portland during the night and have her return with them to Pearl. Astoria and destroyers were to return to Yorktown at daylight to attempt her salvage. A despatch was subsequently received from Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet, directing the transfer of survivors to Fulton which he was sending out from Pearl Harbor. Key personnel were to be returned to Yorktown for salvage operations. Captain Buckmaster and about 180 of his key officers and enlisted men were placed aboard Hammann as a salvage party. Hammann, Balch and Benham were detached and returned to Yorktown. Other ships proceeded to Eastward to fuel and join Saratoga (Task Group 11.1) in accordance with orders from the Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet.

*signed*
Frank Jack Fletcher


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

UNITED STATES PACIFIC FLEET 
File No. FLAGSHIP OF COMMANDER CARRIERS 
A16-3 

Serial 0144-A 16 June 1942 

From: Commander Task Force SIXTEEN. 
To: Commander-in-Chief, U.S. Pacific Fleet 
Via: Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN 

Enclosure: (A) CO Hornet Serial 0018 of June 13, 1942, with enclosures thereto.
(B) CO Enterprise Serial 0133 of June 8, 1942, with enclosures thereto.
(C) CO Enterprise Serial 0137 of June 13, 1942, with enclosure thereto.
(D) Comcrudiv SIX Serial 058 of June 11, 1942, with enclosure thereto.
(E) CO Pensacola Serial 056 of June 8, 1942, with enclosure thereto.
(F) Comdesron SIX Serial 094 of June 12, 1942, less enclosure. 


1. Enclosures are forwarded herewith. Where discrepancies exist between Enterprise and Hornet reports, the Enterprise report should be taken as the more accurate.

2. On 4 June, Task Force SIXTEEN consisted of 2 CVs, 5 CAs, 1 CL and 9 DD.

3. The following is a general outline of the operations of Task Force SIXTEEN during the three days, 4-6 June, during which attacks against Japanese forces took place off Midway. All times given are zone plus ten, which is two hours ahead of Midway time, zone plus twelve.

4. Thursday, 4 June.

(a) We received our first contact report at 0740. Task Force SEVENTEEN was about 10 miles to the N.E. of us with search in the air. Task Force SIXTEEN headed toward the contact at 24 knots. When we got within striking distance, about 0900, we turned south into the wind and launched attack groups. The order of launching was: (1) VF for fighter patrol, (2) dive bombers armed some with 500, remainder with 1000 lb. bombs, (3) torpedo planes, (4) VF to accompany TBDs. Launching time was about one hour. Carriers then headed for contact at 25 knots. 

(b) Our estimate of enemy CV movements was that he would continue into wind to close Midway, so as to recover, reservice and launch new attack. We felt that we had to hit him before he could launch his second attack, both to prevent further damage to Midway and to ensure our own safety. 

(c) Unfortunately, our presence was discovered by an enemy seaplane scout while we were launching. As this plane was to the southward of us, I assume he may have come from a seaplane tender southeast of Midway. Whatever the cause, enemy CV turned back to the northward instead of continuing toward Midway, as we have figured he would. Our dive bombers who were conducting a modified search enroute to the target, failed to make contact at first and did not arrive until after the TBDs and their accompanying VF. 

(d) By this time enemy CVs, had been recovering their planes and were preparing to launch their second attack, which would undoubtedly have been on our CVs and not on Midway. The presence of the third carrier was not know when we launched our attack; and the presence of a fourth was not realized until much later, as she appears to have been somewhat separated from the first three. 

(e) Very unfortunately for themselves but very fortunately for the fate of the action, our TBDs gallantly attacked without waiting for the arrival and support of our dive bombers. The torpedo plane attack, while not in itself very effective, caused the enemy to maneuver radically and prevented him from launching. Our dive bombers arrived in the nick of time, caught one enemy CV (Akagi) with most, if not all, of his planes on deck. The other carriers had some planes on deck. This resulted in the burning and subsequent destruction of the first three carriers. The wiping out of our torpedo plane squadrons was, I believe, done largely by enemy VFs. This seems to have pulled enemy VFs down and left the air clear for our dive bombers. The heavy losses in dive bombers appear to have occurred through forced landings, out of gas. We rescued the crew of one such Enterprise plane Friday afternoon. Others have since been sighted and rescued from Midway. Hornet dive bombers failed to locate the target and did not participate in this attack. Had they done so, the fourth carrier could have been attacked and later attacks made on Yorktown by this carrier prevented. 

(f) The Yorktown air group played an important part in this first attack. Their search gave us that afternoon the information of the location of the fourth carrier. This enabled us to launch the late afternoon attack which crippled the fourth carrier and gave us incontestable mastery of the air. After the first attack on the Yorktown her planes then in the air landed on the Enterprise and Hornet. They took part in all subsequent attacks and were of the greatest value in making up for planes lost in the first attack. 

(g) When the first attack was made on the Yorktown, she was nearly out of sight of us to the northwestward. From the heavy smoke that appeared, I judged that she had been hit. Our aircraft operations and the relative direction of the light wind prevailing prevented us from ever getting a good look at her until she had been abandoned after the second attack. I sent two CAs and 2 DDs to her assistance after the first attack and continued to furnish VF protection. Our late afternoon attack on the fourth carrier was, except for this, the best action we could take for the protection of all hands. 

(h) After recovering our air groups following their second attack, Task Force SIXTEEN stood to the eastward and back to the westward during the night. A radar contact while on course north abut 0330 was responsible for some unscheduled movements. I did not feel justified in risking a night encounter with possibly superior enemy forces, but on the other hand, I did not want to be too far away from Midway the next morning. I wished tot have a position from which either to follow up retreating enemy forces or to break up a landing attack on Midway. At this time the possibility of the enemy having a fifth CV somewhere in the area, possibly with his Occupation Force or else to the northwestward, still existed. 

5. Friday, 5 June.

(a) At daybreak Friday, Task Force SIXTEEN was headed to he westward at 15 knots in an area of bad flying weather. Our first contact was the one made by the Tambor reporting the enemy 90 miles west of Midway. This looked like a landing, so we took a course somewhat to the northward of Midway at 25 knots. As the forenoon drew on, reports began to come in which indicated a retreat and not an attack. While I had not believed that the enemy, after losing four carriers and all their planes, would remain in an offensive frame of mind, still that possibility could not be overlooked, especially with the uncertainty about a fifth carrier in the area. The Tambor's report might mean only that the retirement order had been slow in being issued or had failed to reach the ships she sighted. 

(b) About 1100 we sighted at VP on the water. I sent the Monaghan to take off the crew, but told her not to destroy the plane. About 1300 the Monaghan signalled that the bombsight had been overlooked and was still in the plane. I sent her back to get the bombsight and ordered her to report to the Yorktown. 

(c) As the general situation (and the weather) cleared, it became evident that a choice of objectives for chase and attack was the next matter for decision. We had reports of two groups either of which contained good targets. One was to the west of Midway, the other to the northwest. I chose the one to the northwest. It was farther away, but it contained the crippled CV and 2 BBs, one of them reported damaged. 

(d) We stood to the northwestward at 25 knots, using the position reported during the forenoon by a VP. There were no trailing reports, and, as the day wore on, this position began to grow rather cold, but it was the best we had. About 1600 a flight of B-17's overtook us. Our challenge was unanswered, but I signalled them that we would launch an attack about 1700. We heard them report our position so we knew our movements were known to Midway. Later we received the disquieting information that B-17's were returning without having located their target. 

(e) Our attack groups were launched after 1700, went out 250 miles, but only sighted and bombed two small vessels, reported as CLs or DDs. I believe they were DDs and I doubt if any hits were made, although one was claimed. Our aircraft got back in the growing darkness, which required lights and search lights. All landed safely, except one VSB of the Hornet which crashed astern of the Enterprise, personnel saved by DD. One Yorktown SBD was shot down by enemy A.A. fire. 

(f) The situation which presented itself that night was that no targets had been sighted for 250 miles ahead on the last reported course of the enemy, and some planes reported the weather ahead as not so favorable. I figured that the enemy DDs would report our attack and that they might either get the protection of bad weather ahead or else change course to the westward to head for Japan and to throw us off. In either event a change in our course to the westward seemed desirable. Accordingly we took course 280°, speed 15 knots, for the rest of the night, and at daylight launched a 200 mile search, covering 180°-360°. That night the undesirability of running down any enemy BBs in the dark presented itself as a reason for slowing, as did the growing shortage of fuel in DDs.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

6. Saturday, 6 June.

(a) Our search was fortunate in finding two groups of enemy vessels to the southwestward about 40 miles apart. The more southerly group was reported as 2 CAs and 2 DDs; the other as 1 CV and 5 DDs, later changed to 1 BB and 3 DDs. This second group has since been determined to have been 2 CAs, 1 CL or DL, and 2 DDs. 

(b) The Hornet air group, VSBs and VFs, was launched to attack the BB and DDs. By the time the Hornet planes had returned, the Enterprise was ready and her air group was sent in to attack the BB group again. This was followed by a second attack by the Hornet on the same objective. 

(c) As a result of these attacks, the following damage was inflicted: 1 CA sunk, 1 CA disabled and abandoned, one DD sunk, one DD strafed by VFs, and one or two hits on what was a CL or DL. 

(d) After the last attack group had returned to Enterprise we launched two photographic planes, one with still, the other with movie camera. The stills have been forwarded and the movie film is also being sent in for development. 

(e) All through the day there had been no question in our minds that a BB was involved. That evening, when questioning the pilots of the two photographic planes, I found one of them quite certain that a CA of the Mogami class, and not a BB, was involved. The photographs bore him out. The ship is the same as the one appearing in the 1940 Jane. Everyone who saw this ship says she appeared to be much larger than a CA. From this fact and from her toughness I suspect that her displacement may be considerably in excess of 10,000 tons. She was reported as definitely larger than the other cruiser accompanying her, which may have been a CL or DL. The smaller ship with a DD was last seen leaving a heavy oil streak about 15 miles away. These ships left many survivors on board the big CA and in the water. I believe the larger ship sank during the night. 

(f) The high speed steaming on each of the three days had reduced our DD fuel on hand to a point where vessels were approaching the lower limit. I sent the Maury and Worden back to the rendezvous with the Cimarron. This left us with 4 DDs, below which number it seemed inadvisable to go on account of Jap SSs reported in the area. 

7. Except for the Hornet dive bombers failing to find the target on the forenoon of 4 June, all operations were conducted approximately as intended, and the work of the carrier squadrons on which the success or failure of the action depended was beyond praise. This applies particularly to the first attack made on 3 CVs about noon on 4 June which decided the action. The attacks made at this time by the torpedo squadrons, prior to the arrival of the dive bombers, was of an especially gallant nature.

8. No ships of Task Force SIXTEEN except those sent to report to Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN after the first attack on the Yorktown on the afternoon of 4 June were in actual contact with any enemy forces. The Enterprise and the Hornet were ably handled. Cruisers and destroyers screened and supported these carriers without specific orders and in accordance with doctrine throughout the three days in a most satisfactory and efficient manner.

9. The following is a brief summary of the more important points brought out by the action:

(a) Losses in attacking planes are due primarily to enemy VF and not to A.A. fire. 

(b) Ships unsupported by VF are easy prey for CV air attack. 

(c) In duel between CVs side which is able to strike first blow without being itself hit wins. 

(d) CVs are most vulnerable to damage from fire. This is especially true when they are caught with planes on deck. 

(e) Carrier air groups should be complete units which have been highly trained while operating from a shore base before they go on board carrier. 

(f) A carrier air group which has been in action and has suffered heavy losses should go ashore to receive its replacements and to train these until the squadrons and the group are again ready for combat duty. This means that replacement air groups must be ready. 

(g) A.P. bombs suitable for our present dive bombers are required. With present 500 and 1000 lb. bombs attack against armored ships does not disable until ship has been knocked to pieces by many more hits than should be necessary. 

(h) Strafing attack against DDs by VFs temporarily stops their A.A. fire by driving exposed personnel to cover. 

(i) Dive bombing attacks on DDs are not profitable because of the difficulty of obtaining hits on such a small and highly maneuverable target. Such attacks should not be made if a larger and more valuable target is available. 

(j) Early and accurate information of movements of an enemy force to be attacked is essential for successful carrier operations. This should be obtained, whenever possible, by other than CV aircraft, both to retain maximum CV striking power and to avoid disclosing the fact that any CVs are in the area. 

(k) The performance of our F4F-4 is reported as greatly inferior to the Jap "Zero" fighter. The ammunition supply for 6 guns of our VFs in inadequate. For use against the unprotected "Zero," 4 machine guns instead of six in our F4F-4's, with the weight saved used for additional ammunition, merits consideration. A new VF with greater range and maneuverability is required. 

(l) The new TBF should be substituted for the TBD as soon as possible. 

(m) The advantages of operating at least two carriers together were manifest. The fact that the Enterprise and Hornet were in the vicinity of the Yorktown permitted many of her planes to go to these vessels after she was crippled and to continue to operate from them throughout the action. This both saved the Yorktown planes and made up for Enterprise and Hornet losses incurred in the first attack. 

*signed*
R. A. SPRUANCE.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

CVS/A16-3> 0F10/Ld 
U.S.S. Hornet 
Serial 0018 
San Francisco, Calif.,
June 13, 1942. 

From: Commanding Officer. 
To: Commander-in-Chief, U.S. Pacific Fleet. 
Via: Commander Task Force SIXTEEN. 

Subject: Report of Action -- 4-6 June 1942. 

Reference: (a) U.S. Navy Regulations, Art. 712.
(b) CincPac despatch of 6 June 1942. 

Enclosure: (A) Photograph of burning Japanese Cruiser.
(B) List of casualties.
(C) Recommendations for awards.
(D) Report of Commanding Officer, VF-3.
(E) Copy of reference (b) (paraphrased).
(F) Squadron track charts.
(H) Statement of Quillen, L. ARM3c, U.S. Navy.
(I) Constructive Time analysis of events of June 4, 1942. 

1. In accordance with CinCPac Operation Plan 29-42, the Hornet got underway from Pearl Harbor at 1130, May 28, 1942, recovering the Air Group at sea, at 1530 the same afternoon. One SBD would not start at EWA Field, and the pilot was flown to the ship in the rear seat of a TBD. This particular Pilot, Lieutenant W J. Widhelm, U.S.N., was later credited with two direct 1000-lb. bomb hits on a battleship, or heavy cruiser, on June 6. An additional SBD, Ensign R.D. Milliman, U.S.N.R., pilot, was lost the following morning when it crashed about 15 miles from the ship while on intermediate air patrol, probably due to engine failure. No personnel were recovered. The air Group then consisted of 27 VF, 35 VSB, and 15 VTB, which aircraft strength was maintained until contact was made with the enemy, except for temporary decommissionings for minor repairs.

2. After passing through KAUAI Channel, course 296° T. was maintained until the afternoon of May 31, when course was changed to 290° T., and maintained until arrival at Point "Luck" on 1 June. On the night of May 30 a CinCPac intelligence report, giving an accurate estimate of the Japanese Midway force organization, was received. During May 31 two reports were received that Japanese bombers had been sighted northwest of Midway. At 1630, June 2, Task Force 17 was sighted. The two forces remained separated, but usually within visual contact. Task Force 16 remained in the vicinity of Point "Luck" until June 3. Word having been received that the enemy main body had been sighted bearing 261° T., 700 miles from Midway, course was set to the southwest.

3. It was at about this time that several despatches were sent to the Task Force Commander in high command ciphers. It is strongly recommended that carriers be issued a class 5 cryptographic allowance; these ships may well become separated during continuous air operations and the carrier commanding officers require all available information. The receipt of this information will obviate the necessity for a large part of the visual traffic so difficult to deliver by semaphore from the Task Force Commander to the carriers.

4. The first indication of the possible location of another enemy force was received at 0810, June 4, in CinCPAC 041807 which reported the sighting of a seaplane bearing 320° T., 100 miles from Midway. Two minutes later came a report of many planes in the same vicinity, and 14 minutes later another of 2 enemy CV on the same bearing, distance 180 miles. This ship was called to General Quarters, and remained in that condition until after dark.

5. At 090 (all times given hereafter are zone plus 10) commenced launching the Air Group for attack; VSB loaded with 500-lb. bombs, VTB with torpedoes and VF with M.G. ammunition only. The objective, enemy carriers, was calculated to be 155 miles distant, bearing 239° T. from this Task Force; one division of 10 VF, Squadron Commander (Lieutenant Commander S.G. Mitchell, U.S.N.) in charge, was sent with 35 VSB and 15 VTB, to afford fighter protection. Deferred departure was used. A combat air patrol had been maintained since one half hour before sunrise. An unfortunate aerological feature of the day's action was the fact that the wind was light (about 4 knots) and directly away from the enemy; every time the combat patrol was relieved, or a forced landing was recovered, our attack planes had a longer run back to the ship, and increased the distance between this force and the enemy. Between 1320 and 2100, launching and recovery operations were being conducted almost continuously on a generally easterly heading and at high speed. The VSB returned from the search in groups, Scouting 8 and Commander Hornet Air Group together. One section of Bombing 8 returned alone. Thirteen planes of Bombing 8 landed at Midway due to lack of gas; two of these ran out of gas and landed in the Lagoon at Midway. The remaining eleven were gassed, ordered to attack the enemy, and return to Hornet if possible. They were unable to locate the enemy and landed on board at 1727.

6. None of Scouting 8 or Bombing 8 made contact with the enemy on the above flight. After searching the prescribed bearing the Squadrons turned south to search in the direction of enemy advance. As it turned out, had they turned north, contact would probably have been made. This was due to the fact that when planes took off, they took course to intercept the enemy, at that time reported headed on course 140° T., speed 25 knots. About one hour after the planes had departed the enemy reversed his course and started his retirement. We did not break radio silence to report this to the planes. None of Fighting 8 which went with the attack group returned to the ship. They remained with the VSB until forced to head for Midway due to lack of gas. Five pilots have been rescued; without information as to point of rescue. They are assumed to have landed in the water on a line running 320° T. from Midway.

7. Torpedo 8, led by Lieutenant Commander John C. Waldron, U.S.N., was lost in its entirety. This squadron flew at 100 knots below the clouds while the remainder of the group flew at 110 knots, climbing to 19,000 feet. Lieutenant Commander Waldron, a highly aggressive officer, leading a well trained squadron, found his target and attacked. Attention is invited to Enclosures (C) and (D) and to reference (b). This Squadron in deserving of the highest honors for finding the enemy, pressing home its attack, without fighter protection and without diverting dive bomber attacks to draw the enemy fire. Ensign G.H. Gay, A-V(N), U.S.N.R., is worthy of additional praise for making a torpedo hit and for the presence of mind he showed in hiding under his seat cushion, after being shot down, for several hours, thereby probably saving his own life and giving us an excellent eye-witness picture of the damage caused by the attack on the enemy carriers.

8. Very little was seen by this ship of the enemy attacks on the Yorktown. At 1410, enemy torpedo planes were reported to be attacking Task Force 17, which was almost hull down on the horizon to the northwestward. Many anti-aircraft bursts were clearly visible, and at least 3 planes were seen to fall in flames. Heavy columns of dark smoke soon rose from the direction of the Yorktown. Commander Task Force 17 and Portland plain language despatches reporting the air attack were intercepted shortly thereafter. During the attack VF-8 fighters shot down three enemy Zeroes and two dive bombers; one VF-8 plane was shot down. Yorktown planes were noted approaching this ship to land and one section of VSBs was, for a short while, thought to be enemy VTB. One Yorktown fighter plane, whose pilot was wounded in the foot, crash-landed aboard. He had not cut his gun switch. Upon crashing, all six of his machine guns commenced firing in the direction of the island and continued firing for about 2 seconds. .50 caliber bullets sprayed the after end of the island, killing the after 5-inch gun control officer, Lieutenant R.R. Ingersoll, U.S.N., (son of Vice Admiral Ingersoll), and 4 enlisted men, and wounding 20 others, the majority of whom were in Battle II behind one-inch especially hardened armor plate. The bullets penetrated not only this armor plate but also penetrated a 1/4" steel I-beam.

9. Aircraft operations on easterly courses shortly caused this ship to lose sight of the Yorktown. The VSBs were being rearmed. When the 11 planes of VB-8 returned from Midway they had only to be gassed. Had they located the enemy and made their attack prior to their return, they probably would not have been ready to send on the next flight.

10. At 1803 commenced launching the second attack group, consisting of 16 VSBs. The target was then assumed to bear 278° T., distant 162 miles and was supposed to consists of two or three burning CVs, 1 or 2 BBs, CAs and DDs. At 1930 the attack was commenced; three hits were made on one BB (2 1000-lb. bombs and 1 500-lb. bomb); 2 500-lb. bomb hits were made on a heavy cruiser. All planes returned from this attack, the last plane landing aboard at 2059. The one enemy CV sighted was not attacked, as it was burning throughout its entire length and was assumed to be of no further value as a target.

11. During the night of 4-5 June the task force retired to the eastward until 0200, 5 June, when course was changed to 000° T., and at 0348 to 270° T. At 0110, 3 June [sic: presumably this should read "5 June"] the casualties, resulting from the accidental firing of the VF machine guns, were buried at sea. During the night, information received indicated that an enemy force was bearing 320° - 340° T., 170 - 200 miles from Midway, on course West to Northwest, and that there was a probability that a carrier was still able to operate planes.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

12. At 0930, speed was changed to 25 knots and the force maintained generally westerly courses throughout the day. At 1712, commenced launching the attack group, consisting of 26 VSBs. The enemy force at this time was thought to bear 325° T., distant 240 miles from Midway, and to consist of 2 BBs, 4 CAs, 1 CV and some DDs. At 2004, having failed to sight any major enemy force after conducting a 315-mile search, the attack group attacked an enemy CL or DD in a position 278 miles bearing 315° T. from the Hornet position at time of launching. No direct hits were observed; it is estimated that 5 500-lb. bombs landed within 100 feet of the target. All planes returned with the exception of one which landed in the water near the Enterprise due to fuel exhaustion; personnel were recovered in a fine manner in the darkness by the Aylwin. Most of the landings were made after complete darkness had set in. Few of the pilots had previous night carrier landing experience. All planes returned with very little gas; one plane landed, out of fuel, in our arresting gear.

13. Course 280° T., speed 15 was maintained during the night, the enemy having been reported to be heading slightly south of west, probably to join the Southern forces. Shortly before sunrise Enterprise launched a reconnaissance flight to search the area from 180° through West to 360° for a distance of 200 miles. Contact was made by the pilot in the section 230°-240° T., the enemy bearing 239° T., distance 150 miles from this force. The contact report made by radio and due to voice error the expression "BB" was heard as "CV". Accordingly, 1 CV was reported to Commander Task Force 16. The pilot immediately returned to base and reported correctly 1 BB, 1 CA, 3 DD, by message drop and verbally. Cruisers were then ordered to gain and maintain contact with their SOCs, track the enemy and keep the OTC informed.

14. At 0957, commenced launching air group of 26 VSB and 8 VF. The latter were ordered along in case of previously undetected air opposition. They aided in the attack by effectively strafing destroyers. At 1150 the air group commenced its attack on the enemy force which consisted of 1 BB, 1 CA, and 3 DDs, 142 miles bearing 235° T. from Hornet 1015 position, resulting in the following: 2 1000-lb. bombs and 1 500-lb. bomb on the BB plus two 1000-lb. hits on a CA; one 500-lb. hit on the stern of a DD. Four VF strafed one DD which probably sustained heavy personnel casualties on the bridge and upper works. One of Hornet VSB was apparently hit and shot down by AA fire in this attack. All pilots of this attack insist that the principal target was definitely a BB (probably Kirishima class) and not a CA. All planes except the one shot down were recovered at 1245 and rearmed.

15. At 1239 Enterprise launched her first attack of this day; interceptions on the voice attack frequency indicated a large measure of success.

16. The wind was light but favorable throughout the day, blowing straight from the enemy; launching was conducted occasionally without deviation from Fleet course or speed.

17. Upon the return of the Enterprise Group, 24 VSB were launched at 1530 for what proved to be the final attack of the three-day action. One deferred forced landing returned at 1602. At 1645, the attack was begun on the enemy force consisting of 1 CA (probably Kinugasa class), 1 CA or CL, and 2 DDs. The enemy force was at this time about 110 miles 264° T. from Hornet position. Results of this attack are as follows: One 1000-lb. bomb hit on CA, six 1000-lb. bomb hits on CA or CL, 1 1000-lb. bomb hit on DD. Very heavy explosions were seen in the CA, and it was left completely gutted by fire, personnel abandoning ship. At 1728 the attack group returned, without losses, and was recovered. Retirement was commenced on a northeasterly course. Cruiser seaplanes assumed the inner air patrol.

18. The Commanding Officer desires to commend the entire crew of the Hornet to the Commander-in-Chief as deserving of high praise for their performance of duty during the subject action. All hands conducted themselves in a manner fitting the Navy's best traditions. There were no outstanding individuals, as the action was purely an air action, and there is no cause for censure. Recommendations for awards to the Air Group are contained in Enclosure (C).

19. Recapitulation of own and enemy losses follows (personnel casualties by name are included in Enclosure (B)):

Own losses: 

15 TBD on 4 June (1 pilot rescued).
12 F4F-4 on 4 June (6 pilots rescued).
5 SBDs 4-6 June (4 pilots and 4 RM rescued). 

Enemy losses as a result of Hornet group offensive action: 

1 torpedo hit on CV (Ensign Gay) (Probably more by VT-8.).
3 Zero fighters shot down.
2 dive bombers shot down.
2 1000-lb. bomb hits on BB.
1 500-lb. bomb hit on BB.
2 500-lb. bomb hit on CA or CL.
2 1000-lb. near misses (under 50') on BB.
1 DD strafed by 4 VF.
*2 1000-lb. bomb hits on CA.
1 500-lb. bomb hit on DD.
1 1000-lb. bomb hit on CA.
6 1000-lb. bomb hits on CL or CA.
1 1000-lb. bomb hit on DD. 

*NOTE: Made by Yorktown pilots flying with VS-8. 

20. Following are conclusions drawn from the action which are particularly applicable to aircraft:

(a) A fighter capable of coping with the Zero fighter is urgently required. 

(b) VF which accompany the attack group should have the same cruising range as the aircraft they accompany. 

(c) Combat patrols should consist of elements at intermediate and high altitudes. Vectoring a fighter from 20,000 feet to 1000 feet and back to 20,000 feet consumes an inordinate amount of fuel. 

(d) Increased emphasis on the simplification and workability of aircraft radios is needed. Throat microphones are generally unsatisfactory. 

(e) When carriers are widely separated, each carrier should conduct its own fighter direction; this was ordered by Commander Task Force 16 when this ship got separated from the Enterprise. All carriers, in addition to the one in which the OTC is embarked, should be informed of the number, type and location of the planes which all other carriers have launched. 

21. Attention is particularly invited to Enclosure (C). Inasmuch as the action covered by this report was an action involving actual combat by aircraft only, as far as this vessel was concerned, and considering the strategic importance of the battle, it is urged that the awards recommended in Enclosure (C) be granted. In particular, the Commanding Officer feels that the conduct of Torpedo Squadron Eight, led by an indomitable Squadron Commander, is one of the most outstanding exhibitions of personal bravery and gallantry that has ever come to his attention in the records of the past or present.

*signed*
M. A. MITSCHER.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

CV6/A16-3/(60-Br) 
( 0133 ) U.S.S. ENTERPRISE (CV6) 

At Sea
June 8, 1942 

From: The Commanding Officer. 
To: The Commander-in-Chief, U.S. Pacific Fleet 

Via: Commander Task Force Sixteen.
(Rear Admiral R.A. Spruance, U.S. Navy). 

Subject: Battle of Midway Island, June 4 - 6, 1942 -- Report of. 

Reference: (a) Articles 712 and 874, U.S. Navy Regulations, 1920. 

Enclosures: (A) Track Chart.
(B) Photographs of enemy CA, damaged in the action of June 6, 1942.
(C) Executive Officer's Report. 


*I. PRELIMINARY.*

1. On the afternoon and evening of June 3, 1942, the general situation prior to the battle was as follows (times throughout are Zone plus 10): Task Force Seventeen and Task Force Sixteen had previously rendezvoused in the general vicinity of "Point Luck", approximately 350 miles northeast of Midway Island and were operating in that area closing Midway during darkness and opening during the day, remaining east of the longitude of Midway. Both Task Forces had completed fueling to capacity and the oilers despatched to their rendezvous. The Senior Officer Present Afloat and Officer in Tactical Command was in Yorktown. The two task forces were separated but were within visual contact. They were operating independently but generally conforming in their movements. At 2150 course was changed to 210° T. toward a 0630, June 4, rendezvous (31° 30' N; 176° 30' W) designated by Commander Task Force 17. At 1812 a radio message from Flight 312 to Radio Midway was intercepted "2 enemy destroyers 2 cargo vessels course 020 speed 13". 

2. At 2000, June 3, 1942, Enterprise, Flagship of Commander Task Force 16 was in position 33° 16' N, 175° 46' W, course 100° T, speed 15 knots and zigzagging according to Plan Number 7. Wind south 9, clouds cumulus 7, visibility 30, sea smooth. 

3. The following significant messages were received during the night of June 3 - 4: 

At 0447 -- from Flight 44 t Radio Midway "large enemy forces bearing 261° T, distance 500 course 080 speed 13 x ten ships".
At 0734 -- from Flight 58 to Radio Midway "enemy carriers".
At 0753 -- from Flight 58 to Radio Midway "many planes heading Midway bearing 320 distance 150".
At 0803 -- from Flight 92 to Radio Midway "2 carriers and battleships bearing 320° distance 180 course 135 speed 25".
At 0807 -- from Commander Task Force 17 to Commander Task Force 16 "proceed southwesterly and attack enemy carriers when definitely located". 

*II. THE ACTION.*

Time 

0906 Commenced launching attack group of 33 VSB, 14 VT, 10 VF.
15 VSB armed with one 1000 lb. bomb each.
12 VSB armed with one 500 lb. bomb and two 100 lb. bombs each.
6 VSB armed with one 500 lb. bomb each.
14 VTB armed with torpedoes. 
1015 Type 97 enemy twin-float seaplane sighted bearing 180° T., distance 72,000 yards. Combat Patrol failed to find this plane although radar and lookouts confirmed its position. 
1129-1132 Launched 8 VF for second Combat Patrol 
1145-1152 Landed first Combat Patrol 8 VF. 
1202 Commander Enterprise Air Group sighted Japanese Force composed of 4 CV, 2 BB, 4 CA, 6 DD. 
1220 VT commenced attack; probably one hit on CV. 
1222 VSB commenced dive bombing attack; two (2) CV badly damaged with many direct bomb hits, left in flames. Position of enemy force, Lat. 30° 05' N, Long. 178° 50' W. 
1244-1247 Launched 8 VF for third Combat Patrol. 
1255 Commenced landing VF escort. 
1316-1329 Landed second Combat Patrol 8 VF. 
1337-1340 Launched 8 VF, fourth Combat Patrol. 
1405 20 enemy planes reported bearing 310° coming in. (Attack on Yorktown followed). 
1410 Completed landing attack group. 
1433-1435 Launched 8 VF, fifth Combat Patrol. 
1437-1438 Landed 5-B-3 and 5-B-16 (Yorktown planes). Yorktown pilot reported Yorktown in bad shape. Heavy smoke seen from Yorktown. 
1442-1448 Landed 5-B-7, 5-B-8, 5-B-9, 5-B-10, 5-B-12, 5-B-14, 5-B-15 (Yorktown planes). 
1451-1459 Landed 5-F-2, 5-F-3, 5-F-8, 5-F-21, 5-B-4, 5-B-5, 5-B-6, 5-B-11, 5-B-13, 5-B-17 (Yorktown planes). 
1504-1505 Landed 5-F-10, 5-F-15 (Yorktown planes). 
1539-1541 Launched 6 VF, sixth Combat Patrol. 
1547-1559 Landed third and fourth Combat Patrol, 16 VF. 
1610 VF shot down seaplane tracker 50 miles south of our force. 
1645 Received message from Yorktown scout, "1 CV, 2 BB, 3 CA, 4 DD, 31° 15' N, 179° 05' W, course 000, speed 15." 
1730 Commenced launching second attack group composed of 24 VSB.
11 VSB armed with one 1000 lb. bomb each.
13 VSB armed with one 500 lb. bomb each. 
1742-1752 Landed fifth and sixth Combat Patrols 10 VF. 6-F-12 Mach. Warden missing and reported to have landed in water out of gas. Also landed 3 VF and 3 VSB from Yorktown. Landed 6-S-16 from Attack Group. 
1835 Combat Patrol (6-F-1 shot down 4-engine enemy seaplane). 
1842-1846 Launched 12 VF for ninth Combat Patrol. 
1850-1852 Landed 5 VF of seventh Combat Patrol. Also landed 1 VF and 4 VSB from Yorktown. 
1905 Attacked Japanese Force composed of 1 CV, 2 BB, 3 CA, 4 DD, position Lat. 31° - 40' N, Long. 179° - 10' W. Left 1 CV and 1 BB severely damaged and mass of flames. 
1928-1930 Landed 2 VF of eight Combat Patrol and 1 VF from Yorktown. 
1958-2005 Launched 20 VF for tenth Combat Patrol. 
2008-2034 Landed 20 VSB of Attack Group. (3 did not return). Landed 9 VF of ninth Combat Patrol. Landed 2 VF of tenth Combat Patrol. 
2034 Completed landing attack group. 
2046-2056 Landed 17 VF of tenth Combat Patrol. 
2120 Landed 1 VF of tenth Combat Patrol. Last plane landed. 


During the night June 4 - 5 distance from Midway of approximately 150 miles was maintained by steaming east and north and then retracing the track. 

June 5, 1942. 

Wind SE 9, clouds cumulus 9, visibility 20, sea smooth. 

1025-1029 Launched 12 VF for first Combat Patrol. 6 Yorktown VF to land aboard Hornet upon completion of patrol. 
1300-1302 Launched 6 VF for second Combat Patrol. 
1315-1318 Landed 6 VF of first Combat Patrol. 
1616-1619 Landed second Combat Patrol 6 VF. 
1700 Commenced launching attack group composed of 32 VSB (VB-3, VB-6, VS-5, VS-6). Objective 1 burning CV, 2 BB, 3 CA, 4 DD. Position of objective given as at 1000, Lat. 32° - 00' N, Long. 179° - 32' W, course 310, speed 12 knots. (Approximate distance estimated to be 230 miles.)
32 VSB with one 500 lb. bomb each. 
2030 Objective not found. Attacked 1 CL position Lat. 33° - 00' N, Long. 177° - 00' E. Damage undetermined. 
2058-2100 Landed third Combat Patrol 
2203 Completed landing group; 30 VSB plus 5 VSB from Hornet. 


During the night June 5 - 6, the course was 280° T, the speed 16 knots and zigzag Plan Number 6 was followed during moonlight. 

June 6, 1942. 

Wind SW 16, clouds cumulus 2, visibility 50, sea smooth. 

0702 Launched search group of 18 VSB to search relative sector 180° - 360° (t) distance 200 miles. 18 VSB with one 500 lb. bomb each. Four of these landed on Hornet. Fourteen returned with bombs.
Launched first Combat Patrol 6 VF. 
0759 Landed 6-B-17 -- Deferred forced landing. 
0845 8-B-2 (operating from Enterprise) contacted enemy, 1 CV, 5 DD, position Lat. 29° - 33' N, Long. 174° - 50' E, course 270°. 
0930 (about) -- Contact report on enemy -- 2 CA, 2 DD, Lat. 28° - 55' N, Long. 175° - 10' E, course 215°, speed 15. 
0952-0954 Launched 6 VF second Combat Patrol. 
0959-1009 Landed first Combat Patrol 6 VF. 
1015-1039 Landed 14 VSB from morning search. 
1231 Launched 8 VF third Combat Patrol. 
1245 Commenced launching attack group composed of 31 VSB, 3 VT, 12 VF, position of objective given as of 1350, Lat. 29° - 33' N, Long. 175° - 35' E, course 270° speed 15 knots, armed as follows:
31 VSB with one 1000 lb. bomb each.
3 VTB with torpedoes. 
1315-1316 Landed second Combat Patrol, 6 VF. 
1350 Commenced attack, dive bombing and VF strafing. VT did not attack. Damage: left 1 CA (Mogami) severely damaged and aflame, 1 CL damaged, 1 DD damaged with minor explosions. (Note: There was no CV in this group.) 
1527-1615 Landed third Combat Patrol, 6 VF. (Hornet took over Combat Patrol). Landed 10 VF of Attack Group. Landed 28 VSB of Attack Group, Two Hornet planes and 6-B-1 landed on Hornet.
Landed 3 VTB of Attack Group with torpedoes, attack not completed. 
1753 Launched 2 VSB for photographic flight of above damaged ships. Photographs are Enclosure (B). 
1829-1835 Launched 12 VF for fourth Combat Patrol. 
1844 Landed 6-F-7. Could not retract wheels. 
1950 Landed 6-F-26. Deferred forced landing. 
2100 Landed fourth Combat Patrol. 
2107 Recovered photographic group.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

*III. PERSONNEL AND MATERIAL.*

1. The attack delivered upon enemy carriers by the torpedo squadrons of our forces is believed to be without parallel for determined and courageous action in the face of overwhelming odds. These crews were observed to commence their attack against heavy anti-aircraft fire from the enemy carriers and supporting vessels while opposed by enemy Zero fighters in large numbers. The enemy fighter opposition was so strong and effective that ten torpedo planes out of fourteen of Torpedo Squadron SIX did not return. It is recommended that the Navy Cross be awarded to each pilot and gunner of Torpedo Squadron SIX who participated in this bold and heroic attack. A separate letter containing details of all aircraft attacks and specific recommendations for awards will be submitted. 

2. Personnel losses in the Air Group were heavy, particularly Torpedo 6. A summary to date which is subject to final check is as follows: 

*TORPEDO SIX* 
Plane Pilot and Gunner 
6T1 LtCdr. E.E. Lindsey, USN. GRENAT, C.T., 279 45 11, ACRM, USN. 
6T2 Ens. S.L. Rombach, A-V(N), USNR. GLENN, W.F., 360 18 53, ARM2c, USN. 
6T6 Lt.(jg) J.T. Eversole, USN. LANE, J.U., RM2c, 299 90 90, USN. 
6T9 Ens. R.M. Holder, A-V(N), USNR. DURAWA, G.J., 300 32 99, ARM3c, USN. 
6T10 Lt. A.V. Ely, USN. LINDGREN, A.R., 223 42 69, RM3c, USN. 
6T12 Ens. F.C. Hodges, A-V(N), USNR. BATES, J.H., 368 48 44, RM2c, USN. 
6T13 Lt. P.J. Riley, USN. MUSHINSKI, E.J., 268 28 74, ARM2c, USN. 
6T14 Ens. J.W. Brock, USN. BLUNDELL, J.M., 410 41 61, ARM3c, USN. 
6T7 Lt.(jg) L. Thomas, USN. LITTLEFIELD, H.F., 238 59 08, ARM2c, USN. 
6T8 Mach. A.W. Winchell, USN. COSSITT, D.M., 413 55 55, RM3c, USNR. 

*BOMBING SIX* 
6B5 Lt.(jg) W.E. Roberts, A-V(N), USNR. STEINMAN, W.B., 376 01 68, AMM1c, USN. 
6B6 Ens. D.W. Halsey, A-V(N), USNR. JENKINS, J.W., 372 17 00, RM3c, USN. 
6B8 Ens. T.F. Schneider, A-V(N), USNR. HOLDEN, G.L., 300 09 02, ARM2c, USN. 
6B9 Ens. E.A. Greene, A-V(N), USNR. MUNTEAN, S.A., 401 42 22, RM3c, USNR. 
6B11 Ens. T.W. Ramsay, A-V(N), USNR. DUNCAN, S.L., 376 06 50, AMM2c, USN. 
6B13 Lt.(jg) J.J. VanBuren, USN. NELSON, H.W., 382 02 50, ARM1c, USN. 
6B14 Ens. N.F. Vandivier, A-V(N), USNR. KEANEY, L.E.J., 283 21 96, Sea1c, USN. 
6B15 Ens. G.H. Goldsmith, A-V(N), USNR. PATTERSON, J.W., 387 23 15, ARM3c, USN. 
6B18 Ens. B.S. Varian, A-V(N), USNR. YOUNG, C.R., 356 55 07, ARM3c, USN. 
6B3 Ens. F.T. Weber, A-V(N), USNR. HILBERT, E.L., 382 18 65, AOM3c, USN. 

*SCOUTING SIX* 
6S3 Ens. J.Q. Roberts, A-V(N), USNR. SWINDELL, T.R., 262 28 14, AOM1c, USN. 
6S15 Ens. J.R. McCarthy, A-V(N), USNR. HOWELL, E.E., 382 11 71, RM3c, USN. 
6S12 Ens. C.D. Peiffer, A-V(N), USNR. JECK, F.C., 224 16 97, Sea1c, USN. 
6S4 Lt. C.R. Ware, USN. STAMBAUGH, W.M., 287 22 69, ARM1c, USN. 
6S5 Ens. F.H. O'Flaherty, A-V(N), USNR. GAIDO, B.F., 300 20 05, AMM1c, USN. 
6S6 Ens.F.H. Shelton, A-V(N), USNR CRAIG, D. W., 412 11 15, RM3c, USNR 
6S14 Ens. J.C. Lough, A-V(N), USNR. HANSEN, L.D., 368 49 16, RM3c, USN. 
6S1 Ens. J.N. Vammen, A-V(N), USNR. GLARY, M.W., 356 14 29, AMM2c, USN. 


3. Aircraft losses as the result of 3 days action: 

*Torpedo SIX Bureau No. (Ten (10))*
6T1 - TBD-1 0289 
6T2 - TBD-1 1512 
6T6 - TBD-1 0366 
6T7 - TBD-1 0294 
6T8 - TBD-1 0367 
6T9 - TBD-1 0378 
6T10 - TBD-1 0342 
6T12 - TBD-1 0365 
6T13 - TBD-1 1505 
6T14 - TBD-1 0327 

*Bombing SIX Bureau No. (Eleven (11))* 
6B3 - SBD-3 4682 
6B5 - SBD-3 4581 
6B6 - SBD-2 2153 
6B7 - SBD-3 4532 
6B8 - SBD-2 2105 
6B9 - SBD-2 2123 
6B11 - SBD-3 4620 
6B13 - SBD-2 2180 
6B14 - SBD-2 2125 
6B15 - SBD-3 4542 
6B18 - SBD-2 2145 

*Scouting SIX Bureau No. (Nine (9))* 
6S1 - SBD-3 03207 
6S3 - SBD-3 8524 
6S4 - SBD-3 03206 
6S5 - SBD-3 03224 
6S6 - SBD-3 03225 
6S10 - SBD-3 03208 
6S12 - SBD-3 4600 
6S14 - SBD-3 4612 
6S15 - SBD-3 4615 

*Fighting SIX Bureau No. (One (1))* 
6F12 - F4F-4 5062 


4. Ammunition expended: 

*Expended* 
57 1000-lb. bombs 
67 500-lb. bombs 
22 100-lb. bombs 
48,000 .50 caliber 
40,000 .30 caliber 


5. Steps have been taken to replenish Air Group losses of personnel and material. 

6. The ship, although subjected to threat of air attack on several occasions experienced no actual attack and suffered no damage during actions on June 4-5-6. 

7. It is extremely difficult to determine the extent of the damage inflicted upon the enemy by Enterprise, as the air groups of all carriers, as well as land based aircraft at Midway, participated in continuous attacks on enemy units throughout the three days action. Based upon reports available to Enterprise, it is estimated the following damage was inflicted upon the enemy: 

3 CV's sunk.
1 CV on fire and badly damaged (probably sank night of June 5).
1 CA wrecked and abandoned.
3 CA heavily bombed.
3 DD sunk. 

8. The efficiency of the ship for war operations is considered outstanding and all munitions of war are considered satisfactory. 

*signed*
G.D. MURRAY.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

CV5/A16-3 (CCR-10-oah) U.S.S. YORKTOWN 
PACIFIC FLEET 
18 JUN 1942 

From: The Commanding Officer. 
To: The Commander-in-Chief, U.S. PACIFIC FLEET. 
Via: Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN.
(Commander Cruisers, U.S. PACIFIC FLEET) 

Subject: Report of Action for June 4, 1942 and June 6, 1942. 

Enclosures: (A) Executive Officer's Report for June 4-7, 1942.
(B) Sketch of Japanese Disposition when Attacked by Yorktown attack group.
(C) Copy of Report of Damage. 


1. This report of action is compiled entirely from memory of officers in the ship and Air Group who had intimate knowledge of the various events as they took place. Although approximate times are stated, it may be that some of them are somewhat in error.

2. On the morning of June 4, 1942, Yorktown was a part of Task Force SEVENTEEN, Pacific Fleet, under the direct command of Rear Admiral Frank Jack FLETCHER, Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN. Information had been received on the morning of June 4 that enemy forces, including two carriers, had been located to the Northwestward of Midway.

At dawn, ten VSB of VB5 were launched to search the Northern semi-circle for a distance of 100 miles as a security search against surprise by enemy carriers not previously located by our forces. This search returned at about 0830 with negative results and was landed on board after launching a six-plane combat patrol of fighters. The deck was then spotted for take-off of the attack group.

From 1030 to 1050 took off an attack group composed of seventeen VSB and VB3, twelve VT from VT3, and six VF from VF3. This attack group was launched about an hour and fifteen minutes after Enterprise and Hornet launched their attack groups. Orders were to attack the two enemy carriers previously reported. It had originally been planned to launch all VSB but, as it was considered highly probably that there were two additional carriers in the vicinity which had not yet been located, seventeen VSB were held in reserve to search for and attack these carriers.

At 1115 launched six fighters for Combat Air Patrol and landed the six fighters then in the air. Respotted the flight deck with thirteen VF and seventeen VSB for immediate take-off.

At 1300 launched ten VSB from VS5 to search the sector from 280° to 020° true for a distance of 250 miles to locate and attack enemy carriers. The seven remaining VSB were spotted in the Hangar, fully gassed, and armed with 1,000 pound bombs. A twelve plant combat air patrol was launched.

After this launching, two VSB, from the Enterprise Attack Group, which had been badly damaged in action landed and were struck below. Six VF of the combat air patrol and four VF of the Yorktown Attack Group were landed. The last one to land crashed into the barriers and was struck below. Emergency repairs to barriers No. 4 and 5 were made. Ensign BASSETT of the VF attack group failed to returned and was reported by the Squadron Commander as having been heavily hit.

At about 1359, while fueling the fighters which had turned on board, Radar detected and enemy attack group coming in from a bearing about 250° true, distance 46 miles. These planes had apparently come in at a low altitude and when first detected by Radar were observed to be climbing. Radio Electrician V.M. Bennett, USN, Radar Operator, estimated that there were between 30 and 40 planes in the attack group.

As soon as the enemy attack group was detected by Radar, the fueling of planes was discontinued and the sixteen VSB planes of Yorktown Attack Group, which were then in the landing circle, were directed to form a combat air patrol in order to clear the landing circle and the general area of own anti-aircraft gun fire. An auxiliary gasoline tank on the stern, containing about 8000 gallons of clear aviation gasoline, was dropped over the side. Fuel lines were drained and filled with CO2 at 20 pounds pressure. The gasoline tank compartments had been previously filled with CO2 and all compartments were closed down and secured.

All our fighters in the air were vectored out to intercept the enemy and did intercept at from 15 to 20 miles. The enemy attacking planes were reported as being a squadron of 18 bombers supported by 18 fighters. They were attacked vigorously. As the attacking planes approached the ship they could be seen clearly through binoculars, and it appeared that the organized attack had been broken up. Planes were seen flying in every direction, and many were falling in flames. Of the entire group, seven got through the combat patrol and these made three hits on Yorktown, having released their bombs at about 500 feet. It is believed that none of the enemy planes escaped.

Just before the attack began, the ships of Task Force SEVENTEEN were in anti-aircraft screening formation, radius of screen one mile, speed 25 knots. As the attack approached, speed was increased to the maximum (about 30 1/2 knots) and radical turns were made to avoid bombs. The enemy bombers were under intense anti-aircraft fire from automatic guns as they approached their release points. Of the three which made hits, two were shot down just after releasing their bombs and the other went out of control just as his bomb was released. The bomb from this plane tumbled in flight and hit just abaft No. 2 elevator on the starboard side, exploding on contact, and making a hold in the flight deck about ten by ten feet. This hole was repaired within about 25 minutes. This bomb killed and wounded many men on 1.1" mounts 3 and 4, on machine guns in the vicinity, and the after end of the island structure, and below in the Hangar. Fragments pierced the Hangar Deck. Fires were started in three planes on the Hangar Deck, the two damaged planes from Enterprise and one Yorktown plane fueled and armed with a 1,000 pound bomb. lieutenant A.C. Emerson, USN, Hangar Deck Officer, released the sprinkler system and water curtains in the two after bays and quickly extinguished this fire which otherwise would have undoubtedly developed into a serious conflagration.

The next bomb hit came form the port side, piercing the flight deck, and exploded in the stack, starting fires as follows: (a) on the stack where paint caught fire and flaked off in patches, starting other fires wherever this burning paint fell. (b) in the Photographic Laboratory where photographic film caught fire. (c) in the Executive Officer's Office and First Lieutenant's Office.

Aside from personnel casualties, the most serious effect of this bomb hit was that it ruptured the uptakes from boilers 1, 2, and 3, completely disabled boilers 2 and 3, and extinguished fires in boilers 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6. The firerooms containing all saturated boilers (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6) were filled with smoke and gases from the bomb hit and from the boilers themselves. In spite of the difficult situation, personnel of No. 1 boiler remained at their station and kept this boiler steaming with two burners. By closing the throttle, steam pressure was able to be maintained at 180 pounds and No. 1 boiler was thus able to keep steam auxiliaries going. Speed immediately dropped to about six knots and at 1440, about 20 minutes after the bomb had hit, all engines were stopped.

The third bomb hit came from starboard, pierced the starboard side of No. 1 elevator and exploded on the fourth deck, starting a persistent fire in a rag stowage space, adjacent to the forward gasoline stowage and the magazines. the magazines were flooded. It is believed that the surrounding of the gasoline tanks by CO2 as has been previously described, prevented the igniting of gasoline.

At about 1540, one hour and ten minutes after the bomb explosion in the uptakes, sufficient repairs had been effected to the uptakes to enable boilers 1, 4, 5, and 6 to be cut in. After boilers 4, 5, and 6 were put back on the line, number 1 was secured in order to eliminate discharge of gases from that boiler into other firerooms. At 1550 the engine room reported ready to make 20 knots or slightly better.

As soon as the bomb explosion had so slowed the ship as to prevent landing and flying off planes, the attack group planes in the air were directed to land on one of the other carriers. As the planes of the combat patrol required fueling, they, too, were directed to land on one of the other carriers. All of the previous combat patrol had to land for fuel or ammunition, and a relief patrol of four fighters had been sent by Hornet, then about forty miles away. These four planes had been relived in turn by six Yorktown planes which had been rearmed and re-fueled on board Enterprise.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

By 1550 fires were sufficiently under control to warrant fueling the fighters then on deck. Fueling of these fighters had just started when Radar picked up another approaching Air Group, bearing about 340° true at a distance of 33 miles. Since this group appeared to be climbing, it was immediately determined to be enemy; fueling of planes on deck was stopped, the gasoline system was again drained and secured with CO2, four of the six fighters in the air were vectored out to intercept this group. Of the ten fighters on board, eight had as much as 23 gallons of fuel and these were launched to contact the incoming planes. Within a few second, the remaining two fighters of the Combat Air Patrol were vectored out to intercept.

At about 1600 went ahead emergency full speed. Actual speed developed through the water was about 20 knots.

Our fighters intercepted the enemy planes at about ten to fourteen miles distance and announced that they were Japanese torpedo planes. At least three of the attacking torpedo planes were shot down by fighters prior to the delivery of their attack. As the attack approached, all planes were taken under heavy gun fire by Yorktown and screening vessels and it is believed that some of them were shot down by ships' gun fire prior to the dropping of their torpedoes, and that all but one of them were eventually shot down.

By radical maneuvering, at least two torpedoes were avoided. At about 1620 a torpedo hit on the port side at approximately frame 90, followed shortly thereafter by a second torpedo hit at approximately frame 75. All power was lost, steam dropping immediately and electric power failed completely. The rudder was jammed at about 15° left, and the ship became dead in the water. The ship immediately took a progressively increasing list to port. Word was passed to prepare for another air attack. Ammunition was replenished and batteries were made ready for firing. The Damage Control Officer, Commander C.E. Aldrich, USN, from his station in Central Station, reported that without power nothing could be done to correct the list. The Engineering Officer, Lieutenant Commander J.F. Delaney, USN, reported that all fires were out, all power was lost and it was impossible to correct the steadily increasing list. The after auxiliary diesel was running but the switchboards had been destroyed so that no power was available. The Engineering Officer and Damage Control Officer were ordered to secure below and to direct all personnel to lay up on deck and put on life preservers.

Since the list had steadily increased to 26°, the Commanding Officer and Damage Control Officer both felt that the ship would capsize in a few minutes. In order to save as many of the ship's company as possible, the Commanding Officer ordered the ship to be abandoned. The ship was in total darkness below decks, and it was very difficult to move around because of the heavy list. Wounded personnel were lowered to life rafts and to boats sent by accompanying destroyers and cruisers.

After report had been received that all wounded personnel had been evacuated from Battle Dressing Station No. 1 and Sick Bay, and after all personnel in sight had left the ship, the Executive Officer went down a line on the starboard side. The Commanding Officer then inspected the starboard side from the cat walk and 5" gun platforms, then returned to the flight deck opposite No. 1 crane. He then proceeded down through Dressing Station No. 1 and forward through the Flag Country and the Captain's Cabin to the port side and down the ladder to the Hangar Deck. On this inspection no live personnel were found. By this time the port side of the Hangar Deck was in the water. The Commanding Officer then left the ship by means of a line over the stern and was eventually picked up by the Hammann and shortly thereafter was transferred to Astoria where he reported to Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN, who had transferred his flag to Astoria when the ship stopped after the dive bombing attack.

In conference with Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN, it was determined that a salvage party would return to Yorktown to attempt to save her and bring her into port. Accordingly, on the morning of June 6, the Commanding Officer with 29 selected officers and 141 enlisted men returned aboard Yorktown and found conditions the same as when the ship was left. U.S.S. Vireo had a tow line to the ship and was keeping her headed up into the seas to prevent rolling, and was towing her very slowly. The fire in the rag stowage, which had been started by the bomb hit which pierced No. 1 elevator, was still burning.

A careful plan of Action had been determined upon and was carried out by each department.

*Damage Control* -- put out the fire in compartment A-305-A. Make careful inspections below deck to determine extent of damage. Reduce list by removing top side weights on the port side and by pumping and counter-flooding, utilizing power from destroyer until salvage tug should arrive.

*Gunnery* -- prepare automatic guns to resist air attack. Assist Damage Control Officer by cutting loose and casting overboard 5" guns and other removable weights on port side.

*Air* -- throw overboard all planes and other removable weights on port side.

*Engineering* -- make careful inspection below decks to determine extent of damage; assist Damage Control Officer in correcting list.

*Navigation* -- Attempt to bring rudder amidships.

*Communication* -- maintain visual communications with other ships of the task group. Secure and save or destroy important papers.

*Supply* -- prepare to subsist on board personnel of the salvage party.

*Medical* -- collect and identify the dead on board. Bury the dead after funeral services conducted by the Commanding Officer.

The Commanding Officer of the Hammann brought his ship alongside the starboard side of Yorktown, furnished water to fight the fire still burning in the rag storeroom, furnished pumps for counter-flooding starboard tanks, and electric power to operate submersible pumps for pumping in the enginerooms. The other five destroyers, Balch, Benham, Gwin, Anderson, and Monaghan, under the command of Commander Destroyer Squadron SIX, Captain E.P. Sauer, USN, formed anti-submarine and anti-aircraft screen around Yorktown at a distance of about 2,000 yards, speed 14 knots. The conduct of Commander Arnold E. True, U.S. Navy, the Commanding Officer of the Hammann, cannot be too highly praised. Had it not been for the Hammann remaining alongside in the open sea no salvage operations could have been undertaken.

Considerable progress had been made in salvage and in reducing the list by mid-afternoon. One 5" gun had been dropped overboard and another was practically ready for dropping. Several airplanes on the port side had been cast loose and dropped over the side. The fire in the forward rag storeroom had been put out. Two starboard fuel oil tanks had been filled by water pumped from the Hammann, and considerable water had been pumped form the engine rooms by submersible pumps. The list had been reduced by about two degrees.

At about 1536 a salvo of four torpedoes was seen to be approaching the ship on the starboard beam from beyond the line of the screen. The alarm was given by firing one of Yorktown's twenty millimeter guns and by passing the word, "Torpedo Attack." Hammann immediately went to General Quarters. Men were seen to be working on Hammann's depth charges, and it is believed that these were gotten ready for firing by men regularly stationed there. They had been set on safe, and safety forks had been inserted prior to Hammann's coming alongside Yorktown. The first torpedo hit Hammann approximately amidships and caused her to sink very rapidly. Two torpedoes hit Yorktown just below the turn of the bilge at the after end of the island structure. The fourth torpedo passed just astern of the Yorktown.

Approximately a minute after Hammann's stern sank, a terrific explosion occurred, apparently from her depth charges. This explosion killed many of Hammann's and a few Yorktown personnel who were in water and caused serious injuries to personnel from both Hammann and Yorktown who were then in the water and who were later rescued.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

The shock from the submarine torpedoes and from Hammann's depth charges was severe. No . 3 auxiliary elevator carried away. Numerous fixtures on the overhead of the hangar crashed on to the hangar deck, and the landing gear of two planes on deck collapsed. All rivets in the starboard leg of the foremast sheared. The list was reduced to 17 degrees. Personnel were thrown in every direction, many sustaining minor injuries and broken bones. Since all destroyers had to be employed in searching for the attacking enemy submarines, and in rescuing Hammann survivors and Yorktown personnel who were thrown overboard by the explosion, no further salvage work could be attempted at that time. Accordingly, it was decided to postpone further attempts to salvage for the time being, to remove the salvage party to destroyers, and to return aboard Yorktown the following morning when the assistance of a large salvage tug was expected. Vireo was directed to come a! longside the starboard side, and all personnel then on board went down lines to the Vireo from which all except eight seriously wounded were transferred to destroyers for the night.

Prior to leaving Vireo, the Commanding Officer, Yorktown conducted burial services for two officers and one enlisted man from Hammann who had been picked up and brought to Vireo by destroyer boats.

About 0530 on the morning of June 7 the list of the Yorktown was noticed to be rapidly increasing to port and, at 0701, Yorktown turned over on her port side and sank in about 3000 fathoms of water with all battle flags flying. Her position at the time of sinking was Latitude 30°-46' North, Longitude 167°-24' West.


*AIR*

1. Organization of Yorktown Air Group: 

Group Commander - Lt.Comdr. Oscar Pederson, USN.
VB-3 - 18 SBD's - Lt.Comdr. M.F. Leslie, USN.
*VF-3 - 25 F4F-4's - Lt.Comdr. J. Thach, USN.
VT-3 - 12 TBD's - Lt.Comdr. L.E. Massey, USN.
**VS-5 - 18 SBD's - Lieut. W.C. Short, USN 

*VF-3 was composed of 16 VF-42 pilots and 11 VF-3 pilots.
**VS-5 was composed of 10 VB-5 pilots, plus 8 from the Saratoga group. 

2. *Attack Group.* 

(a) At about 1045 commenced launching the Attack Group composed of 17 VSB, 12 VTB and 6 VF. The torpedo planes were directed to proceed immediately towards the objective; and the VSBs ordered to circle overhead for 12 minutes and then proceed to overtake the VT before reaching the enemy. In order to conserve fuel for the VF, they were launched at 1105 with orders to rendezvous enroute. Due to the slow speed of the TBD's and the small fuel capacity of the F4F-4's, the above procedure was deemed expedient and worked out very well. At 1145 all three squadrons were rendezvoused and the group took the following formation: VT-3 at 1500 feet (just below the cloud base), 2 VF for low coverage at 2500 feet, 4 VF at 5000-6000 feet to protect the VT and low VF, and VB-3 at 16,000 feet. At about 1200, the enemy force was sighted bearing 345°, distance 30-40 miles, headed on an easterly course, speed about 20 knots. It consisted of 3 or 4 carriers, 2 BB's, 4 CA's, 1 or more CL's and many DD. The formation appeared scattered; apparently the CV's had just previously landed their planes on board after their attack on Midway Island. Insofar as could be seen, the enemy CV's appeared undamaged. At about 1220 VB-3 lost contact with the torpedo planes and was unable to communicate with them by radio. At 1225, the order to attack was given by VB-3. Enclosure (C) position of enemy CV's. 

(b) *Torpedo Attack.* 

The torpedo attack group consisted of 12 TBD's of VT-3, each armed with one MK 13 torpedo. VT-3 approached the enemy force on course 345° and when about 14 miles from the objective were attacked by Zero fighters. The squadron maneuvered to avoid the fighters and decreased altitude to 150 feet to avoid attacks from below. When about one mile to the Eastward of the target (enemy CV), the squadron commander turned towards the CV and commenced his attack. At this point he was shot down in flames by enemy VF, the remainder of the planes continued the attack. Only 5 VT dropped their torpedoes, as 7 were shot down during the approach and 3 more after the attack. The Fighter Squadron Commander stated that he saw 3 torpedo hits on the large CV to he Eastward and one on the small CV in the middle of the formation. It is estimated that the VT squadron was attacked by at least 8 Zero fighters and shot down at least one Zero fighter. 

(c) *Dive Bombing Attack.* 

The dive bombing attack group consisted of 17 SBD's of VB-3, each armed with 1-1000 pound bomb, fused with Mk 21 and 23 fuses. At about 1220, VB-3 was in position to attack the enemy CV, located to the North Eastward in the formation. The dive bombers commenced their approach from 14,500 feet out of the sun upon a large CV believed to be of the Akagi Class. Its flight deck was covered with planes spotted aft. Upon sighting our aircraft, the CV turned right to a Southerly course in order to launch planes. The sides of the carrier turned into a veritable ring of flame as the enemy commenced firing small caliber and anti-aircraft guns. There was no fighter opposition at altitude. The attack signal was executed and individual planes of VF-3 took interval for diving as the first enemy planes was being launched. Diving from the South, all pilots had a steady dive along the fore and aft line of the target. The first bomb exploded directly in the midst of the spotted planes, turning the after part of the flight deck into a sheet of flame. A fighter was blown over the side as it was being launched. Five direct hits and three very near misses were scored immediately thereafter. 3-B-14 and 3-B-15 upon seeing the carrier so heavily hit and burning furiously, shifted their dives to the light cruiser plane guard, scoring a near miss and hit on the fantail. 3-B-12 and 3-B-16 likewise shifted to a nearby battleship and scored a direct hit on the stern and a near miss.

Release altitudes averaged 2,500 feet and withdrawal was made to the Northeast with radical maneuvering at high speed close to the water amidst heavy anti-aircraft fire. On retirement, 3-B-8 reported being attacked by a twin-float bi-plane, possibly a Kawanishi 95 with no damage resulting. 

The carrier was an inferno of flames and undoubtedly a total loss, the battleship was smoking from the stern, the light cruiser attacked was stopped and had settled slightly by the stern, but was not afire. 

All Bombing Squadron Three aircraft returned undamaged to U.S.S. Yorktown by 1315. Two of our torpedo planes were also observed returning. At 1407 while in the landing circle the Yorktown directed over voice radio that all planes get clear as she was about to be attacked. As the squadron had broken up into sections for landing, section leaders took their sections Eastward into the area midway between Task Force 17 and Task Force 16 to await the completion of the attack. Jettisoned enemy bombs were observed falling well clear of surface vessels and several Japanese planes fell in flames. 

When the attack on the Yorktown was completed, all section leaders took their sections over to Task Force 16 and landed aboard the U.S.S. Enterprise except for two planes which landed in the water due to lack of fuel. The pilots and rear seat men were rescued uninjured by a CA. 

The CV attacked was described as being larger but narrower than the Yorktown and having a full length flight deck with a small island about 1/3 of the length aft of the bow. It had vertical smokestacks encased in one (similar to the Saratoga) on the starboard side adjoining the island. While proceeding towards the objective, four bombs were released prematurely when the gun and bomb electrical switches were turned on. This squadron reported also that the windshields and telescopes fogged up during the dive. This serious defect has been previously reported. It is estimated that VB-3 obtained at least 7 bomb hits which resulted in either the sinking or disablement of the CV as it was left dead in the water and completely aflame, and the damaging of 1 BB and CL. 

(d) *Fighter Escort Group.* 

The fighter escort group consisted of 6 F4F-4's of VF-3 squadron, their mission being to protect the torpedo planes' attack. Two VF were placed at 1000 feet above the torpedo planes and the other four VF 3000-4000 feet above them to furnish further protection. When about 4 miles from the Jap outer screen., which in turn was about 10- miles out from the CV's, two AA bursts were fired by a Jap ship. These bursts were used evidently to direct the enemy Combat Air Patrol to our planes, for almost immediately afterwards our VT and VF were attacked by about 18-20 Zero fighters. Our VF formed a line astern formation in order to stay together and give the leader an opportunity to turn and fire at the attacking planes. Soon after this the rear fighter was shot down. The formation twisted and turned to prevent the Zeros from getting on their tails and also to obtain firing position. During the engagement our remaining 3 VF were able to shoot down 5 Zeros. The Zeros concentrated most of their attacks on the rear plane, making beam and astern runs and pulling clear after each run. 

The two VF planes directly over the torpedo planes were able to furnish considerable support to the VT during the first part of the approach when there were only 4 Zeros attacking. But later they were joined by 6 more Zeros, and the 2 VF were too heavily out-numbered to be of much help. They shot down one Zero and possibly another, and saw one Zero shot down by the TBD rear seat men. Soon thereafter, they became separated from each other and from the torpedo planes. One of these fighters was badly damaged and crash landed on board the Hornet. The 4 remaining planes of the escort group landed on board. They lost one pilot and two planes and shot down 6 and damaged two Zeros in the engagement.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

3. *Search Group* 

The search group consisting of 10 SBD's of VS-5 squadron, each armed with 1-1000 pound Mark 113 bomb, was launched at about 1330 to search the area from bearing 280° T. to 020° for a distance of 200 miles. 

At about 1630 Lieutenant S. Adams, USN, made contact with an enemy force consisting of 1 CV, 2 BB's, 5 CA's, and 4 DD's on course North speed 20 knots in position latitude 31-15 N.. longitude 179-05 W. Due to he very accurate and precise information furnished by Lieutenant Adams, the Enterprise and Hornet were able to make a successful attack on this force. The scout was attacked by one Zero fighter but managed to drive him off. Contact was also made in sector 340-360° with a type 95 seaplane which was damaged by machine gun fire from the scouts. In sector 320-340° sight contact was made with an enemy force of 6-8 planes. As the Yorktown was disabled, one section of scouts landed on the Hornet and 4 sections landed on the Enterprise. 

4. *Combat Air Patrol* 

At about 1100 a CAP of 6 planes was launched. Although Fighter Director Control was assigned to the Enterprise, the Yorktown Fighter Director took over control of his own fighters when the two task forces lost sight contact. Fighters were continually being vectored out to contact bogies which later were identified as friendly. At about 1330, a relief Combat Air Patrol of 12 VF were launched and the CAP of 6 planes plus the 4 VF of the Escort Group were landed on board. At about 1359, a large group of planes was picked up approaching from 250° distance 46 miles. The CAP was vectored out in two waves and intercepted a large group of enemy dive bombers about 15-20 miles from the task group at an altitude of 8000-10000 feet. The enemy formations were broken up by our fighters and many of the dive bombers shot down before they arrived at the attack position. The Radar Operator stated he believed there were at least 5 groups of enemy planes and estimated that there was a total of at least 40-50 planes in the attack group. The pilots that took part in the action reported that they counted at least 18 dive bombers and about 18 fighters. Only 7 bombers were able to get through and make an attack, obtaining three direct hits and several close misses. Many of our fighters ran out of ammunition even before the attack was over. Because of the condition of the Yorktown, the CAP was told to land on the other CV's and a relief CAP of 4 planes was obtained from the Hornet. These in turn were relieved by 6 Yorktown VF which had been refueled and rearmed on board the Enterprise. This Combat Air Patrol shot down a total of 13 VB and 2 VF and damaged 7 VB and 3 VF. 

At about 1555, a large group of planes was picked up on the screen bearing 340°, distance 33 miles, and the Radar Operator reported that they appeared to be climbing. 4 VF were immediately vectored out and a few minutes later the remaining two. The first group over-ran the enemy planes and had to be turned around, since our fighters were at 10,000 to 12,000 feet and the enemy planes were at about 5,000 feet. The second group intercepted the enemy planes at about 10-14 miles and reported them as Jap torpedo planes protected by Zero fighters. At this point the ship had built up speed to 18 knots and was able to launch 8 more fighters before the attack developed. It is definitely known that at least 5 Jap torpedo planes were shot down before they dropped their torpedoes. The Combat Air Patrol shot down 8 VT and 2 VF and damaged 2 VT and 2 VF. It is important to note that the Japanese planes on these two attacks came in at a low altitude presumably to avoid Radar detection, and then commenced climbing; as a result, they were not picked up on the Radar Screen until they were well within 50 miles of the fleet.

5. *Resume of Enemy and Own Losses* 

(a) *Damage Inflicted on enemy by Air Group.* 

1 large CV sunk or very badly damaged.
1 BB damaged
1 CL severely damaged
7 VF shot down
13 VB shot down
8 VT shot down
7 VF damaged
7 VB damaged
2 VT damaged 

(b) *Planes lost by Air Group. *

9 VF lost (5 shot down, 2 crashed on deck and two lost on Yorktown pilots missing two.
2 VSB landed in water, no pilots missing.
8 VSB lost on Yorktown, no pilots missing.
10 VT lost in vicinity of enemy fleet, Pilots missing 10; rear seat men 10, killed one.
2 VT landed in water. 


*GENERAL REMARKS*

6. *Japanese Tactics* 

(a) *Zero Fighters* 

It was noted that the Jap fighters made runs from all directions against our torpedo planes. This is the first time that we have had any Zero fighters make beam runs on our planes. They appeared to allow insufficient lead. However, it is important that this point be remembered for it shows that the Japanese are quick to learn. In the Coral Sea Battle, they made all their approaches from the rear or high side and did relatively little damage because of our armor. It also is desired to call attention to the fact that there was an absence of the fancy stunting during pull outs or approaches for attacks. In this battle, the Japs dove in, made the attack and then immediately pulled out, taking advantage of their superior climb and maneuverability. In attacking fighters, the Zeros usually attacked from above rear at high speed and recovered by climbing vertically until they lost some speed and then pulled on through to complete a small loop of high wing over which placed them out of reach and in position for another attack. By reversing the turn sharply after each attack the leader may get a shot at the enemy while he is climbing away or head on into a scissor if the Jap turns to meet it. 

(b) Approach of Jap Dive Bombers and Torpedo Planes 

In the two attacks on June 4th, the Japanese planes apparently came in at low altitude to avoid Radar detection until they were within 40-50 miles and then commenced climbing. This is quite different from the Coral Sea Battle when the Jap Attack Group came in as a unit at high altitude and were picked up 68 miles out. This time we picked the two attacks up at 46 and 33 miles with the Radar comment that they appeared to be climbing. 

(c) *F4F-4 Airplanes* 

The fighter pilots are very disappointed with the performance and length of sustained fire power of the F4F-4 airplanes. The Zero fighters could easily outmaneuver and out-climb the F4F-3, and the consensus of fighter pilot opinion is that the F4F-4 is even more sluggish and slow than the F4F-3. It is also felt that it was a mistake to put 6 guns on the F4F-4 and thus to reduce the rounds per gun. For the opposition now being encountered the combination of 4 guns and 450 rounds per gun is much superior to the 6 guns with 240 rounds per gun. Many of our fighters ran out of ammunition even before the Jap dive bombers arrived over our forces; these were experienced pilots, not novices. It is strongly urged that the Navy be supplied with a fighter that is at least equal of the Zero fighter. It is believed that 4-50 caliber fixed machine guns give sufficient fire power for carrier based fighters, especially in view of the loss of performance involved in adding two additional guns. 

(d) *Torpedo Airplanes.* 

It is believed that this engagement showed clearly the vulnerability of TBD's, for out of 12 TBD's sent into attack, only two are known to have left the vicinity of the battle. It is recommended that remaining TBD's be immediately replaced by TBF's. It is further recommended that the fire power of torpedo planes be greatly increased. It is believed that the minimum fire power for a torpedo plane should be two 50 caliber fixed machine guns firing forward and two 50 caliber free machine guns mounted in a turret aft. This recommendation is based on the belief that we never will be able to furnish adequate fighter protection to our attack groups and that they must be equipped with sufficient fire power to protect themselves. It is realized that this will mean some sacrifice in speed and range, but this loss would be more than compensated for by the ability of a torpedo squadron to protect itself from excessive losses when attacked by fighter aircraft. 

A. *COMBAT AIR PATROL*

It is believed that the Combat Air Patrol should be placed at such an altitude that the pilots are not required to use oxygen while on patrol. It is felt that 10,000 feet is a satisfactory altitude, for from there they can be vectored out satisfactorily to intercept either low or high flying bogies. It has the additional advantage of being less tiring on the pilot, as he is more comfortable at a lower altitude and is not inconvenienced by having to wear an oxygen mask. In addition, too much time is wasted in having a CAP come down from 18,000 feet by the controlling fighter director. A low flying bogey was picked up and part of the CAP had to be brought down to investigate. By the time they got down the bogey had disappeared off the screen. The Yorktown maintained her CAP at 10,000 feet and successfully intercepted all bogies except for the one mentioned above.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

B. *GUNNERY DEPARTMENT*

At 1359 Radar reported enemy planes bearing 250° true. When this group was about 17 miles away they were attacked by our fighters. Several were shot down and as the dog fight approached, it could be seen that the attack group was broken up. However, one at a time, seven planes were seen to break away and approach the ship, altitude about 12,000 feet, slant range about 8,000 to 10,000 yards. The forward director took control of the starboard 5" battery and opened fire on these planes. This fire was ineffective since the planes circled or approached their diving points by a curved path. On two occasions, when busts appeared close to a plane he was seen to circle away for another approach. These planes were not in formation so it was necessary to shift target continuously as planes circled to turn away. On reaching a point sufficiently low, individual planes were seen to go into shallow glide until they had reached a position angle of about 60° at an altitude of 6,000 to 8,000 feet, then go into a steep glide or dive toward the ship. As the first plane dove, Group III shifted to local control using 1 second fuse (800 yards). Immediately after the first dive Group III shifted back to director control for the rest of the action. The director followed 3 planes in on their approach and preliminary glide, then shifted to planes reported by lookouts as making a torpedo attack on the starboard bow.

Three planes approached at an altitude of about 100 feet as for a torpedo attack from the starboard bow. When bursts appeared near them at a range of about 8,000 yards, they turned away. At from 12,000 to 15,000 yards, they turned again for another approach. This was reported about three times after which two of these flew away and third took a position on our starboard beam, and circled between 15,000 and 20,000 yards at an altitude of about 2000 feet. This plane remained here for about 30 minutes then disappeared. About the same tactics were employed by three planes which approached once on the starboard quarter and twice on the port quarter. These planes were fired on by the port 5" battery in control of the after director and all disappeared upon the completion of the bombing attack. None of these planes on either side pressed home an attack nor was any seen to drop torpedoes.

As the first bomber started his dive, fire was opened with all automatic guns on the starboard side (10-20 mm, 4-1.1 mounts, 12-50 caliber, 2-30 caliber). This plane was cut into at least 3 large pieces before he reached the bombing point. The bomb was released, however, and was seen to tumble as it fell. It struck the flight deck about 15 feet inboard and about 20 feet aft of 1.1 mount number 4, killing 12 men in mount 4 and 5 men in mount 3 instantly and wounding 4 men on mount 4 and 14 on mount 3. The uninjured and some wounded men immediately replaced the others and continued fire on their mounts through the remainder of the action. This fire of course was at a much reduced rate. The pieces of this plane fell close aboard on the starboard quarter.

The second plane to dive was cut to pieces as he reached the bomb release point. His bomb was released, tumbled down to miss close astern and exploded on contact. The pieces of the plane fell in the wake of the ship. Splinters from this bomb killed or wounded the crews of the 50 caliber machine guns by the after port corner of the flight deck and on the port side of the 1st superstructure deck aft, wounded some men on the fantail guns and started several small fires on the fantail. These fires were quickly extinguished by the remaining men under the direction of the Battery Officer.

Three planes dove from the port beam, only one of which dropped a bomb. This bomb exploded in the stack, and heavy black smoke soon covered the after director, the after starboard automatic gun batteries and Group III 5" guns. This plane crashed in the water close aboard on the port side.

A sixth plane circled forward and dove from ahead under considerably lessened fire. His bomb struck number one elevator and exploded above the 4th deck, starting fires in the sail locker and rag stowage. Water used in fighting this fire leaked into the forward 5" handling room thorough the reach rod stuffing boxes. Heat from the fire made it necessary later to evacuate and flood the forward 5" magazines.

The bomb from the seventh plane missed on the starboard beam. Of these 7 planes which dove on the ship, 3 were definitely shot down by automatic guns; a fourth plane was damaged by gunfire and it is believed to have fallen less than a mile from the ship.

Prior to the torpedo attack casualties had been restored, ammunition replaced, and killed or wounded personnel replaced from handling crews. All guns were in full operation except one barrel of each gun of the two after 1.1 mounts.

At about 1555 Radar reported a group of planes approaching from 340° true, 35 miles. At first report it was not definite whether these were friendly or enemy. The ship picked up speed and commenced launching fighters. The forward director picked up a group of 5 torpedo planes at about 19,000 yards. As the fourth fighter was launched the port 5" battery opened fire at about 15,000 yards. A pattern of bursts appeared to straddle the formation in range and deflection but seemed unusually large. No hits or damage appeared to result from 5" gun fire from either the Yorktown or screening vessels. The torpedo planes continued to approach our port bow in a loose V formation with planes in the formation varying in altitude from 50 to 2000 feet. Individual planes changed altitude and swerved from side to side to avoid AA fire.

Our fighters just launched circled and dove on the planes at about 5,000 yards.

One torpedo plane was shot down on the port bow. The wakes of several torpedoes were seen; two passed just under the bow and appeared on the starboard side; two struck the ship about abreast the bridge on the port side. Two more torpedo planes went into the water close aboard on the starboard bow.

Other planes participating in the attack were either shot down or driven away by fighters or by AA fire from screening vessels.

After the first torpedo struck, power on all fire control circuits except battle telephones went out. No other casualties are known to have occurred to he gunnery department as a result of this attack.

2. The following observations may be worthy of note:

(1) Two of the bombs that hit, one by 1.1" machine gun mount 4, the other close aboard off the port quarter, exploded on or near contact. Both of these dropped from planes badly damaged in the air, and both were seen to tumble in their fall. Examination of some fragments of one of these indicated that they were of about the same construction as those with delayed action. It is believed possible that these may have been detonated in the air. 

(2) At the time of the dive bombing attack, torpedoes were being place don the hangar deck for rearming. Some splinters from the bomb that struck near 1.1" machine gun mount pierced the flight deck and caused several fires among planes being rearmed on the hangar deck in the near vicinity of these torpedoes. 

(4) All water cooled guns were placed out of commission or had rate of fire reduced by loss of water pressure from central water cooling systems due to loss of power. Water jackets were punctured by splinters on two 1.1 mounts and 4-50 caliber machine guns. This caused considerable difficulty in keeping otherwise uninjured guns in firing condition. 


*Gunnery Casualties*

*Location Casualty Action Taken* 

Fire Control Intermittent loss of power to control circuits, director and guns during attack. Causes Unknown. Used hand follow ups and matched pointers as necessary. 

5"38 cal. guns. #1,2,3,4,5,7 Power failed to rammer. Used emergency power. 

#5 Plug failure Closed with rawhide Mallet. 

#2 Misfire. Powder case was unloaded but unable to reload against seated projectile. Crew was unable to force projectiles out of the breech. (A similar casualty occurred in the Battle of the Coral Sea, but the gun crew on that occasion was able to knock the projectile out of the gun.) Gun remained out of commission. 

#8 Pointer, fuse setter and 1st loader wounded by splinters from near miss on port quarter. Replaced by stand-by crew. 

1.1 Batteries All cooling water was lost after early bomb hit. #4 gun on each mount froze and jammed. Continued fire at reduced rate. Later holes were plugged to retain water in jackets. 

Mount #3 35 men killed, 14 wounded by 1st bomb hit. 4 men continued fire at reduced rate. Remainder replaced from reserve. 

Mount #4 12 men killed, 4 wounded by 1st bomb hit. Entire crew replaced from reserves. 

50 cal. m.g.
Battery #9
4 guns Splinters from 1st bomb hit caused following damage. Receiver jammed on one gun. Firing lanyard broken on one gun. Water jackets punctured on 4 guns. Two men killed, 4 men wounded. Replaced all guns from spares. 

Batteries 11 and 12 Three men killed, 3 wounded. Replaced from reserves.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

C. *ENGINEERING*

1415 -- Steaming at full power, 30.5 knots, 284 r.p.m., with main steam line cross connection valves closed in superheater firerooms; the engineering plant in battle operating status, standing by for air attack.

1420 -- (about) -- Bomb exploded just above third deck level in the uptakes leading from the forward group of firerooms (#1, 2, 3 firerooms). See sketch. [not attached] Main steam dropped steadily to 200 pounds; closed throttle, finally checking main steam pressure at 180 pounds, reducing speed to 6 knots, 60 r.p.m. Firerooms 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 were filled with dense black some and gases, fires in boilers 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 were extinguished by shock and concussion. The uptakes from boilers 1, 2, and 3 were badly ruptured. Boilers 2 and 3 were completely disabled, casing and tubes ruptured, brick work torn loose dropping into firebox. Although the casings in boiler number 1 were red hot and ruptured, and the fire brick was loose and broken, this boiler continued to operate using two burners and was able to maintain the auxiliary steam pressure at 200 pounds. Boiler rooms 4, 5, and 6 were filled with heavy smoke and gas and crews were partially overcome. These fire rooms had to finally be secured and abandoned. It was impossible to clear these firerooms of smoke, and on investigation it was found that the gases from #1 boiler were discharging through bomb hole into 2nd boiler group intakes, thence to firerooms 4, 5, and 6. With only #1 boiler furnishing auxiliary steam, the forward generators were secured. And entire electrical load shifted to after generators.

Superheater boilers number 7, 8, and 9 were steaming with cross connection valves opened.

1440 -- (about) -- Stopped engines.

With frequent changes of personnel, #1 boiler continued to operate with two burners in use, furnishing steam to auxiliary machinery. Sent crew into #4 fireroom with gas masks, (these proved more effective than rescue breathing apparatus) and lighted fires under #4 boiler. Speeding up #1 blower slightly alleviated heavy smoke condition, and #4 boiler was cut in about 1520. Crews with gas masks lighted off #5 and #6 boilers and cut boilers in at about 1540. Secured #1 boiler, eliminating discharge of flue gases; this put six boilers on the line. Repair parties were working during this period to blank off bomb holes in uptakes.

1540 -- All engines ahead, working up to 15 knots.

1550 -- Reported ready to make 20 knots or better.

1600 -- Ahead 19 knots. Received word to standby for air attack. Ahead emergency full speed on all engines -- closed main steam line cross connection valves in superheater firerooms. Steaming at maximum speed, 23 knots, 210 r.p.m.

1620 -- (about) -- Torpedo hit port side at approximately frame 90. Heavy jar felt throughout machinery spaces, lost lighting when main circuit breakers went out on after board, steam dropping rapidly. Ship took decided list to port. Emergency diesel generators cut in, but circuit breakers failed to hold, evidently due to short circuits. Approximately 30 seconds later second torpedo hit about frame 75 port. Main and auxiliary steam pressure had now been lost, ship continued to list heavily to port. With list fast approaching 30°, word was received to standby to abandon ship.

D. *COMMUNICATION*

Communications functioned normally through the bombing attack except that several antennas carried away and there were several intermittent transmitter failures due to the jarring out of relays; these casualties were repaired immediately. Between the time of the bombing attack and the torpedo attack intermittent transmitter trouble was experienced in two aircraft circuits, possibly from partially grounded antennas.

The repairs made to damage received by the Radar and YE antennas in the battle of the Coral Sea stood up very well during the bombing attack, and both Radar and YE continued to function until the torpedo attack.

When it was decided to abandon ship, it was further decided that the best disposition that could be made of Secret and Confidential Registered publications was to leave them in the safes and vaults to go down with the ship. Before leaving the ship, the Communication Officer inspected the Code Room, through the escape hatch leading to the deck above, and noted the safes to be closed and publications to be cleared from the desks.

Upon return to the ship, with the salvage party, the mass of files and other papers which, from force of the torpedo explosions, had been thrown to the deck of the Communication Center and Code Room was gone through carefully, and all matter of a confidential or secret nature was secured in safes except for the secret and confidential dispatch files of Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN (Commander Cruisers, U.S. PACIFIC FLEET). These were taken from the ship and transported to Pearl Harbor where they were turned over to the shore office of Commander Cruisers, U.S. PACIFIC FLEET.

All secret and confidential files of Yorktown were left secured in various safes and offices and went down with the ship.

E. *MEDICAL*

Prior to the air attacks on June 4, all battle dressing stations were manned and first aid articles were distributed throughout the ship. When the word was passed, "Standy for air attack", all dressing station personnel below decks lay down in their flash proof clothing, pulled the hoods over their heads, and covered their faces with their arms. In the bombing attack, battle dressing station No. 5, in the wardroom annex, was put out of commission by a bomb hit immediately adjacent to it. The explosion set the station on fire and filled the surrounding vicinity with heavy smoke. All personnel there were badly shaken but were not otherwise injured, as all were lying down and were covered with flash proof clothing. These personnel proceeded to the flight deck and hangar deck to assist wounded there.

Battle dressing station No. 4 was flooded and destroyed by a torpedo during the torpedo attack.

As result of the bombing attack many seriously wounded were treated at the dressing stations, the majority coming from the fantail and flight deck. The wounds were principally shrapnel wounds, many of them being penetrating, and requiring blood transfusions and blood plasma. The more serious ones required immediate surgery.

While those requiring immediate surgery were being transferred to the operating room, word was passed to standby for torpedo attack. Within a few minutes we were struck by torpedoes and listed heavily to port. All lights and communications were out. The ladder leading up from the vicinity of the sick bay was damaged, hanging loose on one side, making it very difficult to get patients up.

When word was passed to abandon ship, and wounded were being evacuated, it was found that the process was very difficult because due to the slippery decks and heavy list, it was impossible to carry stretchers across the deck. In some cases stretchers were dragged across, and in other cases patients were carried bodily.

Due to the fact that we were unable to launched our boats, the wounded were lowered over the side in boas from other ships or onto life rafts or into the water alongside rafts or rubber boas and were later picked up. All such wounded were equipped with life preservers.

The Medical Officers in rescuing destroyers and cruisers, assisted by surviving medical personnel from Yorktown, set up improvised operating rooms on those vessels and worked throughout the night on wounded men.

Among those rescued there were 55 men requiring hospitalization. Among these there was but one case of serious burns, practically all of the others being shrapnel wounds. About 60 men were treated for minor shrapnel wounds, and for rope burns incurred as result of sliding down ropes into the water.

With the salvage party which returned to the Yorktown, there was one Medical Officer and six hospital corps ratings. This group proceeded with attempts to identify the remains of those dead who were still on board and in the preparation of them for immediate burial. 35 were found, and all but 10 were identified. Finger prints of all were obtained. These men were buried at sea after burial services conducted by the Captain. When the torpedo attack occurred in mid-afternoon the identifications, finger prints, and valuables of these men, which had been placed on the hangar deck, all slid down the sloping deck and were lost over the side.

When the Yorktown was torpedoed, a number of men were knocked over the side and were in the water when the Hammann's depth charges were exploded. Many of whom were seriously injured. How many fatally is not known. There were some injuries sustained by men in the ship consisting principally of fractures from the shock of the torpedo explosions. These were transferred to the Vireo and later to destroyers for transfer to Pearl Harbor. Upon arrival at Pearl Harbor ten of these were transferred to the Naval Hospital for X-rays and treatment of injuries.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

*Screening Vessels*

1. In the action on June 4, 1942, the actions of the accompanying cruisers and destroyers of Task Force 17 in screening this vessel and in furnishing anti-aircraft defense against both bombing and torpedo attacks were carried out efficiently and smartly. Although the Yorktown maintained an irregular zigzag a high speed, screening vessels maintained positions in formation and put up heavy anti-aircraft fire.

2. All the accompanying vessels of the salvage group which returned to the Yorktown performed their duties in an outstanding manner. It is felt that the success of the Japanese submarine attack against the Yorktown and Hammann was due solely to the extreme difficulty of screening a carrier dead in the water, and to the additional fact that conditions for supersonic sound detection of submarines were especially poor. After the attack, destroyers in the attack group pursued and attacked the enemy submarine vigorously and relentlessly. In rescuing and affording accommodations to survivors from the Hammann and to the Yorktown salvage party the work of the destroyers was highly praiseworthy.

The performance of duty of Commander Arnold E. True, Commanding Officer of the Hammann, in placing and maintaining his vessel alongside Yorktown, in the open sea, and in making possible the salvage operations which, up until the time of the submarine attack in mid-afternoon were so successful, is worthy of the highest commendation.

Captain Sauer, Commander Destroyer Squadron SIX, Commander Holcomb, Commander Destroyer Division TWENTY-TWO, the commanding officer of each destroyer, and the commanding officer of the Vireo, each exerted himself to the fullest extent of the capabilities of his command toward the rescue and comfort of survivors.


*Comment and Recommendations*

5. A. *Air*


1. It is patent that the loss of the Yorktown was due to the fact that all attacking enemy planes were not shot down prior to the delivery of their attack. It is believed that the employment of the fighters available to the Yorktown fighter director on each of the two attacks on June 4th was correct and timely, and that the results obtained by the Combat Air Patrol in each of those attacks were excellent. 

It is essential for the defense of carriers against air attack, that the maximum fighter umbrella be maintained over those carriers at all times. In order to accomplish this it is necessary that carriers assigned to a mission be concentrated as closely together as the tactical and strategical situation will permit. When the strategical or tactical situation appears to require separation of carriers acting on a single mission the advantages accruing from such separation should be most carefully weighted against those of fighter concentration which must be sacrificed by separation of the carriers. 

2. It is strongly recommended that a conference be held on the earliest possible date, of all carrier Air Officers, Air Plot Officers, Air Group Commanders, and Fighter Director Officers for the purpose of the complete standardization of carrier operations in so far as flight deck procedure, fighter director procedure, methods and means of dissemination of navigational data and other information to pilots, landing circle and approach procedure, etc. is concerned. At the present time there exists in each carrier certain individual ways and means of accomplishing the common results toward which we are all striving. Such variation in methods leads to delays, annoyances, and even confusion when squadrons are landing on carriers other than their own. In action this lack of complete standardization, if it causes any delays and confusion, is unacceptable. 

B. *Gunnery* 

1. The following listed alterations should be installed. 

(a) A workable hand-powered ammunition supply for 5"38 caliber guns. 
(b) A hand-operated cooling system, as an auxiliary, for the water-cooled automatic guns. 
(c) Automatic fuse setters for 5"38 caliber guns not already so equipped. 
(d) Automatic parallax control for 5"38 caliber fire control installations not already so equipped. 
(e) Replacement of 5"38 caliber guns, 1.1" guns and 50 caliber machine guns, by a large number of 40mm automatic guns. While smaller caliber automatic guns have proven effective at short ranges, their range is too short to offer effective opposition to attacking planes prior to delivery of their attack. 5"38 caliber guns are very effective at long ranges and should be retained in ships which are used as anti-aircraft screening vessels. 
(f) Replace a considerable percentage of the present 20mm explosive projectiles with A.P. projectiles. Observations in this and preceding actions indicate that the present 20mm projectiles seldom reach vital spots, and carry too small a charge to cause serious damage to surfaces against which they explode. 

2. It is proposed that a special rating designation "automatic gunners" be created, and the designation to carry extra pay. 


*Engineering*
The recommendations made under Engineering in my report of action of May 8, 1942, in the Coral Sea are hereby reaffirmed. 

*Damage Control* 

In addition to the recommendations made in the report of damage (Enclosure C) it is recommended that: 

(1) Protected stowage for fully ready torpedoes be provided at the hangar deck level, readily accessible to the hangar, for the reaming of torpedo planes. 

(2) More complete splinter protection be provided around exposed gunnery, fire control, and other vital control stations. 

(3) All offices, principle control centers, and practically all officers' staterooms on board ship contain large quantities of papers, books, and records which are of little value. For example, intra-ship correspondence, letters concerning matters long since accomplished, and long range administrative matters which are of no immediate concern to active operations. It is recommended that all files be thoroughly inspected at least once a quarter and that all papers which are not necessary for the conduct of active operations be removed from the ship by burning or, in the case of papers having permanent value, by sending them to some shore stowage place. Type commanders' administrative offices on shore might offer a place of stowage and for filing of such papers. 

3. It is believed that most ships carry too great a quantity of consumable stores of an inflammable nature. Examples: Stationery, canvas, light clothing, drill and other textiles, rags, etc. It is recommended that ships be restricted to 2 months' normal supply of all such items which are not or real military necessity. 

4. All officers' civilian clothing, with the exception of such as in needed for athletic used (including golf, tennis, or hiking on shore) should be required to be removed from ships. 

5. Light weight inflatable life belts should be provided for all hands. 

All kapok life jackets retained should be provided with a crotch-strap to prevent the life jacket from slipping up around the neck. 


*Navigation*
When electric power was lost during the torpedo attack the rudder was left jammed about 15° left. Even if motive power had been available, the ship could not have been steered because there was no means of actuating the hydraulic steering rams. It is recommended that some means of steering the ship by hand be provided.


*Communications*
The recommendations for the immediate procurement of super-high frequency radio communications for use between carriers and their aircraft and among fighter directors, made in my report of action of May 8, 1942, in the Coral Sea, are hereby reaffirmed.

6. The Commanding Officer can not praise too highly the aggressive fighting spirit of the entire complement of the Yorktown and her Air Group, not only in the Battle of Midway but in all the actions of the present war in which they have participated. These are:

(1) The attack against the Marshall and Gilbert Is., on Jan 31, 1942. 
(2) The attack against Salamua and Lae on March 10, 1942. 
(3) Three attacks against enemy forces at Tulagi on May 4, 1942. 
(4) The attack against enemy carriers off Misima I., on May 7, 1942. 
(5) The night action against attacking enemy aircraft on May 7, 1942. 
(6) The battles in the Coral Sea on May 8, 1942. 
(7) The battles north of Midway on June 4, 1942. 
(8.) The fighting actions of the salvage party up until the time the ship was fatally wounded by submarine torpedoes on June 6, 1942. 

During all these actions and the many weeks at sea in preparation for them the fighting spirit of Yorktown was peerless; that fighting spirit remains alive even though the ship herself has perished gloriously in battle. The wish closest to the hearts of all of us who were privileged to serve in that gallant ship is that she might be preserved not only in memory but by the crew's being kept together to man, commission, and return against the enemy a new aircraft carrier, preferably another Yorktown.

*signed*
E. BUCKMASTER.


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2007)

Lucky, this is awesome! Loved reading it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

Just as much as I enjoy to look around for it I hope... Here's some more.

COMMANDER DESTROYER SQUADRON SIX, PACIFIC FLEET 

A16-3
Serial 094 
June 12, 1942. 

From: Commander Task Group 17.4
(Commander Destroyer Squadron SIX.) 
To: Commander Task Force SEVENTEEN.
(The Commander Cruisers, Pacific Fleet). 

Subject: Japanese Torpedo Plane Attack on U.S.S. Yorktown
During Battle of Midway, June 4, 1942 -- Report of. 

Reference: (a) U.S. Navy Regulations, 1920, Art. 712. 

Enclosure: (A) Copy of War Diary of Commander Destroyer
Squadron SIX for Period June 4-8, 1942. 


1. At 1434, June 4, 1942, Commander Task Force SIXTEEN directed Vincennes, Pensacola, Balch (Commander Destroyer Squadron SIX), and Benham to proceed to he aid of Task Force SEVENTEEN which shortly before had been under a heavy Japanese dive bombing attack. Heavy smoke (oil fire) and A.A. bursts, bearing 315° (T), distance about 12 miles, had been previously sighted in vicinity of Task Force SEVENTEEN. At 1522 the above unit joined Task Force SEVENTEEN and augmented screening circle around Yorktown, distance 2000 yards at speed 20 knots. Commander Destroyer Squadron SIX assumed temporary command of Task Group 17.4 (Balch, Benham, Morris, Anderson, Hammann, Hughes, and Russel). Yorktown, steering various courses at speed 5 knots, was smoking heavily from forward section of stack.

2. From 1449 until the torpedo attack numerous reports of "bandits" were received over the warning net from various units of Task Force SEVENTEEN and Task Force SIXTEEN. At 1624 Task Force SEVENTEEN formed cruising disposition Victor on course 090° (T), speed 15 knots, Yorktown guide at center of a circular anti-aircraft screen.

3. At 1641 a group of five enemy planes (later identified at TB) were sighted in line abreast or in a broad Vee formation on bearing 350° (T), distance about 10 miles, position angle 10° heading toward port beam of Yorktown. Shortly thereafter at least four planes, believed enemy, shot down by our fighters, were sighted falling in flames bearing about 10° to left of above planes. Vincennes and Benham opened fire on enemy planes with 5" A.A. battery. Immediately thereafter ships on attack side of formation (port flank) commenced firing with A.A. weapons, medium and close range. Our fighters followed torpedo planes in to the screening circle of cruisers and destroyers and then sheered off to pick them up after torpedo release. One friendly fighter was seen to crash in a vertical dive and one additional Jap plane was brought down in flames before the first torpedo bomber reached the screening circle. The Jap planes at this point were converging singly toward the carrier over an arc of about 45° in a shallow glide and a slow zigzag course at a speed approaching 200 knots. While A.A. fire was heavy, no plane was observed brought down by surface ship fire prior to reaching the torpedo release point.

4. At least four planes, of an estimated ten to twelve Jap planes in the attack group, reached the torpedo release point. Of this number, only two were observed to drop torpedoes -- the remaining two sheered off due possibly to Yorktown A.A. fire and to crowding of a third Jap plane which was slightly ahead and between the two. Two torpedoes are believed to have hit the Yorktown about amidships on the port side following which, she took a heavy list to port.

5. Of the estimated four Jap planes which reached the carrier, three were observed shot down during retirement: one by own VF, one by Balch short range weapon fire (1.1 and 20 MM battery), and one by Balch 5" battery firing a 2.0 second barrage using A.A. common projectile fitted with the Mark XVIII time fuze.

6. No further attacks were made on the formation. Yorktown stopped as a result of the torpedo hit(s) and the cruisers and destroyers of Task Force SEVENTEEN commenced circling, distance 2000 yards, speed 20 knots. Preparations for abandoning ship were being made on the Yorktown and actual abandonment commenced in an orderly fashion at about 1700. Balch, Benham, Anderson and Russell were directed by Commander Destroyer Squadron SIX to close carrier and rescue personnel in water. The large number of personnel in the water immediately surrounding the Yorktown prevented any destroyer from going alongside the listed ship. All destroyers participated in the rescue operations -- each destroyer being ordered to clear and rejoin screening circle when it was considered that sufficient survivors had been taken on board. A total of about 2270 survivors were rescued by the destroyers. Rescue operations were completed at 1846, June 4, 1942, when Balch completed a slow, close circular search of the Yorktown for survivors.

Survivors recovered:

*SHIP and SHIP NUMBER* 
Benham 721 
Balch 544 
Russell 499 
Anderson 204 
Morris 193 
Hammann 85 
Hughes 24 
Total 2270 


7. CONCLUSIONS AND RECOMMENDATIONS AS A RESULT OF THE ACTION.

(a) The 5" battery and close range weapons of surface ships are only partially effective in repelling a determined torpedo attack because of the low rate of fire of the 5" battery and fuze failures; short effective range of the 20 MM guns; and the failure of short range weapon gunners to lead the target sufficiently. 

(b) Japanese torpedo plane pilots pressed home their attack against strong fighter opposition and heavy anti-aircraft fire and released their torpedoes at ranges under 1000 yards. 

(c) Japanese torpedo planes are highly maneuverable and fast (about 200 knots loaded). 

(d) Japanese planes appeared to pierce the screen between adjacent ships. This gave a difficult high bearing rate problem for close range weapon gunners. 

(e) Effectiveness of VF protection -- insufficient number of VFs but excellent work was performed by those engaging the enemy. 

(f) Screening vessels must close the carrier to not more that 1500 yards and all available CAs and DDs should be on the same circle. 

(g) Rescue cargo nets should be held off ships sides by distance pieces (4" x 4" timber) to facilitate climbing. 

(h) Rescue hoisting lines should be fitted with a hook to permit of quick fitting about the body. Oil soaked lines can not be tied properly. 

(i) Ring life buoys should be painted yellow. 

(j) Thorough instruction and stationing of officers and men for rescue work is essential. 

8. The conduct of officers and men was satisfactory. The exemplary conduct of certain men during the rescue operations is covered in the reports of the ships concerned. The outstanding conduct of Doctor Claude m. Lee, Jr. (Lt. (jg) M.C., U.S.N.R. U.S.S. Balch) in caring for the 544 survivors rescued by the Balch, his all night occupation with the operative and surgical care of injured men, his forethought in providing adequate and special medical supplies and in training of personnel to handle this particular emergency will be made the subject of a special letter in which he will be recommended for advancement to the rank of Lieutenant.

[signed]
E.P. Sauer.

DISTRIBUTION:

ComTaskFor 17 (7)
ComTaskFor 17.5 (1)
ComTaskFor 16 (2 less enclosure A)
ComDesPacFlt (1)
CDS 2 (1)
Hughes (1)
Anderson (1)
Russell (1)
Morriss (1)
Balch (1)
Benham (1)
Hammann (1)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

DD412/P6-1

Serial 2 U.S.S. Hammann, (DD412),
C/O Fleet Post Office,
Pearl Harbor, T.H. 

June 16, 1942. 

From: The Commanding Officer. 
To: The Commander-in-Chief, U.S. Pacific Fleet. 

Via: (1) ComTaskGroup 174. (Comdesron Two).
(2) ComTaskFor 17. 

Subject: Action Report; 4-6 June, 1942. 

Reference: (a) Art. 712, U.S. Navy Regulations. 

1. In view of the fact that the Hammann was sunk about 1600 on June 6, with total loss of all records, this report must be made entirely from memory. Consequently, no record of the ship's track is included and times and locations given are only approximate. However, the Hammann was at all times in company with other vessels and comparison of this report with their records should indicate times and places accurately. The Hammann was operating under Commander Taskforce 17 consisting of Yorktown, Astoria, Portland, Morris, Russell, Hammann, Anderson, and Hughes. The destroyers were designated as Task Group 17.4 under administration and tactical command of Commander Destroyer Squadron Two.

2. On the night of June 3, reports were received by radio of scouting plane contact with two AKS accompanied by two small vessels 450 miles West of Midway and a group of eleven or twelve ships containing two or three BBs, two or three CAs, one CV, and destroyers 700 miles west of Midway on course 090, speed 20. Taskforce 17 at this time was about 300 miles NNE of Midway. Taskforce 16 was in the same area. During the night both taskforces moved in a Southeasterly direction.

3. On the morning of June 4, contact was made by scouts from Midway with another enemy force containing two BBs, two CAs and 4 CV with destroyers located about 200 miles SW of the taskforces. Taskforce 16 flew off air attack groups about 0900 (LWT) and taskforce 17 launched air attack groups about 1000. Taskforce 17 then took a closing course. The taskforce took antiaircraft disposition "V" with the two cruisers twenty five hundred yards on relative bearing 060 and 300 and DDs on relative bearings 020, 120, 180, 240, and 340. Hammann was on 020. About 1300 the first planes of returning attack group approached and two or three fighters landed. At this time the OTC broadcast over TBS that a large group of unidentified planes was approaching from Westward, distant 26 miles. Planes in the landing circle were signaled off and preparations made to repel attack.

Fighters picked up the enemy bombers about 5 miles out and shot down a large number, eight or ten as a rough estimate. It seems probable that there were 18 planes in the attack group. The remainder came on through and attacked the Yorktown, obtaining two or three hits. This vessel definitely shot down one enemy plane with 20mm as he was escaping after dropping his bomb and got probably hits on others. The entire attack lasted only a few minutes. Hammann fired 120 rounds of 5" and about 900 rounds of 20mm. Yorktown began smoking heavily and slowed to a stop. DDs and cruisers in screen began circling. This continued for about ten minutes while Yorktown was fighting fire. At this time one of our own bombers returning circled close aboard the Hammann and threw a note on deck stating that one of our torpedo bombers was down 8 miles distant, bearing 240° Did not take any action as it appeared there were still some unidentified planes in the vicinity and Yorktown required full support. About 5 minutes later another plane crashed in the water about 2 miles ahead of Hammann. As there were now no further indications of enemy planes in the vicinity, proceeded to pick up pilot and radioman from this plane, slightly injured. Plane proved to be from Enterprise. Upon completion, sighted the rubber boat of the torpedo bomber previously reported to us about five miles Southward and proceeded at 30 knots to pick them up. Pilot was rescued only slightly injured but radioman was dead. Returned at 30 knots and rejoined Yorktown screen. Yorktown shortly increased speed to ten knots and then to fifteen.

4. About 1430 enemy planes were reported approaching from the West. Yorktown appeared to have damage well under control, making 15 knots, and launched all fighters on deck. Shortly afterward a group of 12 to 18 torpedo planes made a direct attack on Yorktown from her port quarter. Hammann was able to fire a barrage on a line passing just astern of Yorktown to path of incoming planes. It appeared that six or eight enemy planes were shot down during their approach but it could not be determined by whom. Hammann shifted fire to a plane on Yorktown's bow and definitely shot him down with 5". The attack was pressed in to close range and several torpedoes struck the Yorktown. Several more enemy planes were shot down by gunfire at close range after torpedoes were dropped. Hammann shot down two definitely and possibly three with 20mm as they were retiring.

5. After the torpedo attack Yorktown listed heavily and slowed gradually to a stop. Screening vessels formed a circling screen. Three destroyers were ordered to stand by Yorktown. About 1700 Yorktown began abandoning ship. As the first three destroyers began to fill up with survivors, Hughes and then Hammann were ordered by Comdesron Two to leave screen and assist in picking up survivors from the water and life rafts in vicinity of Yorktown. Twice during the rescue operations, unidentified planes were reported in the vicinity but no enemy planes were sighted. Hammann went close astern of Yorktown and picked up the last of the survivors including the commanding officer, Captain BUCKMASTER. Total survivors rescued by Hammann was 87.

6. Upon completion of rescue work, cruisers formed column, screened by destroyers. Hammann went alongside Astoria, as directed by CTF-17, and transferred Captain BUCKMASTER and two of his officers. Resumed station in cruising disposition on Easterly courses. Hughes was directed by CTF-17 to return and standby Yorktown. The two cruisers from Taskforce 16 left the disposition to rejoin their taskforce. At sunrise the following morning, destroyers were directed to transfer all Yorktown survivors to Portland and to fuel from Portland during the transfer. While Balch and Benham were transferring survivors, Hammann went alongside Astoria, as directed by CTF-17, and received Captain BUCKMASTER and a salvage party of Yorktown officers and men. About 1500, Hammann followed Anderson alongside Portland. Transferred Yorktown survivors to Portland and received additional Yorktown officers and men for salvage party. Fueled to 90% capacity. Upon completion, Hammann, Balch, and Benham, designated as Taskgroup 17.5, Captain BUCKMASTER, set course 285° T. speed 16 knots to return to Yorktown.

7. About 0400, sighted Yorktown, screened by Hughes, Gwin and Monaghan, about 8 miles on starboard beam. Changed course to join this screen and continue screening till daylight. At 0615, Hammann went close aboard Yorktown and transferred salvage party consisting of Captain BUCKMASTER, 29 officers, and 130 men to Yorktown. Hammann rejoined screen. About 0800, CTF-17.5 directed Hammann to lie off, close on starboard bow and provide hoses and water for fighting fire. It was found impossible to lie clear of Yorktown and maintain position accurately enough to permit effective assistance, so Hammann came in and moored alongside Yorktown forward. The ship rested against Yorktown's bilge keel but splinter mattresses and large fenders dropped between prevented any damage other than to bottom paint. While coming alongside, a piece of Manila line was sucked into the port main circulating pump freezing the pump. This engine was secured temporarily while the circulator was opened and the line removed. Two hoses were led to Yorktown with foamite and one water hose led to flight deck to attack to Yorktown's foamite system to fight fire. One hose was rigged aft to pump in salt water for counterflooding and an oil suction hose to remove oil from Yorktown's port tanks to correct list. Other services were furnished as practicable, including coffee and food for the salvage party. By noon, the fire was reported under control and two or three degrees of list had been removed.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

8. About 1536 (Zone plus ten time) emergency signals were made by destroyers in the screening circle and simultaneously four torpedo tracks were sighted about 600 yards on starboard beam. Hammann signalled for full speed astern on inboard engine in the hope of pulling clear but apparently the torpedoes struck as the signal was being answered. Both forward and after 20mm guns fired at the tracks as the torpedoes had been seen to broach some distance from the ship and they hoped to explode them. General Quarters was sounded when the tracks were first sighted, and though less than one minute lapsed before the torpedoes arrived. Many men reached their battle stations. The first torpedo appeared to pass under the Hammann in the vicinity of No. 2 gun and exploded against the side of the Yorktown. The second torpedo struck the Hammann in #2 fireroom. This torpedo apparently broke the ship's back as a pronounced sag was noted in this vicinity. The forward bulkhead of forward engine room was carried away. Large quantities of oil, water, and debris were blown high into the air coming down on both Hammann and Yorktown. The Hammann was blown out from the Yorktown and aft parting all mooring lines and hoses. The commanding officer received a heavy blow in the solar plexus by being thrown against a desk in the pilot house, which rendered him temporarily unable to breathe or speak and later proved to have broken a rib. The ship began to settle immediately and the Executive Officer, who was on the bridge passed the word "All hands abandon ship." By the time the Commanding Officer was able to walk from the Pilot House to the starboard wing of the bridge, the main deck forward was awash and the ship was settling rapidly by the head. Life rafts had been launched and a great number of men were on the rafts or in the water. As soon as all personnel were clear of the bridge, the Gunnery Officer, Executive Officer and Commanding Officer climbed down the outside ladder to the forecastle deck. The forecastle deck was just submerging and all three swam clear of the ship. It is estimated that the ship sunk within three to four minutes from the time of the first torpedo explosion. Based upon interviews with survivors, it is believed that not more than a total of twelve to fifteen men failed to get clear of the ship and into the water. About one minute after the ship submerged there was a heavy explosion underwater, judged to be either a depth charge or one of the Hammann's torpedoes. The cause of this explosion is unknown. All depth charges had been set on safe when the Hammann went alongside Yorktown in the forenoon, and all safety forks were in place. The safety settings of depth charges had been checked again by Ensign C.C. ELMES, Jr., and James W. THOMAS, Metalsmith first class about half an hour before the ship was torpedoed. At least two survivors noted a torpedo apparently running in it's tube as the ship was sinking.


9. The underwater explosion apparently killed a large number of men in the water and injured about eighty five more of whom twenty six died on board U.S.S. Benham enroute to Pearl Harbor. Of a total of 13 officers and 228 men on board, two officers were known dead and seven missing, twenty five men were known dead and forty seven missing. Of the remainder all were rescued by U.S.S. Benham and returned to Pearl Harbor excepting the Commanding Officer and one man picked up by U.S.S. Balch and later transferred to U.S.S. Gwin for transportation to Pearl Harbor.

10. During the action with enemy aircraft, all officers and men of the Hammann performed their duties with coolness, calmness, and efficiency. Every man's conduct was above reproach. One of the enemy torpedo planes strafed the ship with .30 Cal. machine gun but no personnel were hit. Several machine gun bullets passed through ventilators into the fireroom and were preserved but were later lost with the ship. The strafing plane was shot down by 20mm gun crews. During the phase when survivors were being removed from the Yorktown, all hands exerted themselves to the utmost in getting the men on board and in caring for them after they were on board.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
U.S.S. Hammann
Pearl Harbor, T.H.
June 16, 1942. 

From: The Acting Executive Officer. 
To: The Commanding Officer. 

Subject: Action Report; 4-6 June, 1942. 

Reference: (a) Article 712, U.S. Navy Regulations. 


1. During the action from 4 to 6 June, 1942, I was Gunnery Officer of the U.S.S. Hammann. All of my records having been destroyed, this report is made up from memory.

2. The Hammann was operating with Task Force 17 about 120 miles northeast of Midway Island. On June 4, 1942, at about 1145, enemy planes were reported coming in. These were sighted at a range of 18.000 yards. Our fighters engaged the enemy and the first four or five planes that the director got on were knocked down by our own fighters. The next one was tracked for about 1,500 yards to a range of about 9.000 yards before opening fire. The bursts seemed to indicate at least 50 percent duds and fire was made s till less effective by the ship's maneuvers. This plane flew over the Hammann and jammed the director, for a second, in elevation. Fire was then sifted to a barrage over the Yorktown. The 20MM machine gunners assisted in knocking down a few planes and definitely downed one dive bomber. At about 1430 more enemy planes were reported and sighted coming in on the Yorktown's port side. The Hammann being on the off side of the attack laid a barr! age over the Yorktown's port quarter. The torpedo planes appeared to split up and fire, after maneuvering, picked up a torpedo plane on the Hammann's port bow. He was tracked in and knocked down when still about 3,500 yards from the Yorktown. It is believed and recommended that destroyers be allowed to get off station more in order to permit 100% operation of the 5" AA battery. Radical changes of own ship's course and speed introduced large errors into the fire control problem. Volume of fire was greatly reduced because most of the time only two guns would bear. This is not using an excellent AA battery to the best advantage.

3. The final action of the Hammann occurred at about 1530 on June 6, 1942. The Hammann was moored portside to the Yorktown. At this time four torpedoes were reported on our starboard beam. I was on the bridge at the time. General quarters was sounded and I ran up to the director. I had barely got on top of the director when I sighted 4 torpedo wakes about 500 yards on the starboard beam of the Hammann coming in at about 30 knots. I ordered the forward machine gunner, Willie Virgil Allison, GM3c, 295 72 66, U.S.N. to open fire on the torpedoes with the 20MM machine guns hoping one would broach and possibly be detonated. The after machine gunner, Roy T. Nelson, Sea2c. V-6, 662 20 89, took up the fire immediately. They continued fire until the ship was struck by two torpedoes and their magazines were emptied. When the first torpedo struck the director was severely jarred. Immediately following the first torpedo the second torpedo hit. The jar was very great and I was knocked off the director to the lookout platform. Upon regaining my senses a few second later I saw that the forecastle deck was awash and ordered the director crew and lookouts to put on their life jackets and lay below. They all did so in a very orderly manner. None were left when I left this area. When I got down to the bridge, the executive officer was going down the vertical ladder which parallels the mast and the Captain was the only man on the bridge. We inspected the pilot house, chart house, and radar room and found no one. We then went below. Upon arriving at the break of the forecastle, the Captain, Executive Officer, Engineer Officer and myself all jumped into the water and swam clear of the ship. The Captain pointed at a Mess Attendant, Raby, Edward Wesley, who had been struck in the head and was holding onto the forecastle life line. I swam back to get him and just before I got there the ship went under. Raby, having a life jacket, floated free. At about this time a terrific underwater explosion went off which all but knocked me out. I remember grabbing a life jacket and hanging on. Later I saw the bow of the Yorktown with lines hanging down into the water. I swam over to the Yorktown and hung on to one of the lines until Dr. J.H. Peterson, Lieut. (jg) (MC) USNR, Hendricks, John Rodney, 320 53 16 CTM(PA), U.S.N. and Kline, Lawrence J. 311 46 30, F2c. U.S.N. came along in the Hammann's gig and picked me up. The above three men did wonderful work in picking up survivors and I believe they deserve great credit for their work.

Kimbrel, Barlyn M. 355 91 31, TM1c. U.S.N. sacrificed his life for his shipmates. He rechecked the depth charges after the torpedo hits. He then made men put on life jackets and pushed them into the water. He was the last man to leave the fantail and was apparently killed by the underwater explosion.

Crawford, Alonza Jr., 274 39 37, MAt1c. did wonderful work on board the U.S.S. Benham in taking care of wounded. He stayed up all the first night and worked almost continuously the first day.

*signed*
C. C. HARTIGAN, Jr.
Lieut.(jg), U.S. Navy,
Executive Officer.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

Bombing Squadron 6 Action Report, Battle of Midway, 4 June 1942

U.S. AIRCRAFT - ACTION WITH THE ENEMY

INSTRUCTIONS

(a) To be filled out by unit commander immediately upon landing after each action or operation 
in contact with the enemy.

(b) Do not "gun deck" this report--if data can not be estimated with reasonable accuracy enter 
a dash in space for which no data is available. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Date 4 June 1942 Lat. 30-00N Long. 179-00W Time 1230 Zn plus 10

2. Weather Clear - Visibility, good - Ceiling, unlimited.

3. Unit Reporting BOMBING SQUADRON SIX (Enterprise) Type planes SBD-2 and -3 
_______________________________________________________________________
4. Nature of Operation: Air Group attack against Japanese Force of four carriers and supporting ships. _______________________________________________________________________
5. Specific Objectives: Japanese carriers _______________________________________________________________________
6. Forces Engaged (include models and markings): Own Enemy 
7 SBD-2 4CVs, 2 BBs, 3CA, many DDs 
8 SBD-3 Type Zero Fighters Type Kawanishi 95 single float seaplane 

_______________________________________________________________________ 
7. Type of Attack (Own/xxxxxxx(scratch one): Dive bombing with 1000# Bombs. ________________________________________________________________________ 
8. Enemy Tactics: Enemy ships scattered and circled at high speed attack. General course southerly. Enemy fighters concentrated on VT, made no attacks on VB at altitude, engaged our planes on pull-out. _______________________________________________________________________

9. Brief Description of Action (include altitudes and range of contact. Altitudes and directions of release and withdrawal) enemy disposition sighted to northward, dist. 40 mi. Own altitude 21,000 ft. Reduced altitude to 15,000 during approach. Attack made westerly direction enemy course southerly. Retired to NW swinging around enemy disposition through N to course for Midway (120 deg) thence to ship. _______________________________________________________________________ 
10. Weapons Employed: 
Own Enemy 
1000# bombs, twin mound .30 cal.flex.guns. Fighters used .50 cal. and cannon of about 20mm. 
_______________________________________________________________________

11. Evasive Action Employed: 
High Speed. 
Low altitude retirement. _______________________________________________________________________

12. Ammunition Expended (include types and fuse settings. Indicate number of duds.) 
15 - 1000# bombs with 1/100 sec. Fuses - No duds. ________________________________________________________________________ 
13. Results (certain): CVs hit; each by several bombs; huge fires on both; one of these 
first hit by VS-6; a third CV hit by VB-3. 
________________________________________________________________________ 
(Estimated): -----
________________________________________________________________________

14. Damage to own aircraft; Effectiveness of leak-proofing and armor. 
Ten SBDs lost after pull-out from dives; several becsue gasoline tanks badly shot up, 
others for same reason or because of fuel exhaustion. Leak-proof tanks not proof 
against heavy small caliber AA and fighter 20 mm fire. Armor effective. One SBD-3 
badly shot up - elevators, elevator torque tube, fuselage, and wings.

15. For attack on submarine. ----

16. Remarks: Additional information in sketch.







J. R. PENLAND 
Lieutenant, U.S. Navy, 
Commander, Bombing Squadron Six


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

This remarkable photo shows all fifteen of Torpedo Eight's TBDs as they depart for their attack on Kido Butai on 4 June 1942.





SBD "Dauntless" dive bombers from USS Hornet (CV-8.) approaching the burning Japanese heavy cruiser Mikuma to make the third set of attacks on her, during the early afternoon of 6 June 1942.
Mikuma had been hit earlier by strikes from Hornet and USS Enterprise (CV-6), leaving her dead in the water and fatally damaged.





A Douglas SBD-3 "Dauntless" scout bomber warming up on USS Yorktown, in the late morning of 4 June 1942.
It is Number 17 of "Scouting" Squadron Five (the temporarily redesignated Bombing Squadron Five), piloted by Ensign Leif Larsen, but was apparently not one of ten "VS"-5 planes launched on a scouting mission shortly before noon on 4 June. Another of the squadron's SBDs succeeded in locating Hiryu, the only Japanese aircraft carrier of the Midway striking force that was still operational.
The next plane, at right, is "VS"-5's Number 4, which did fly the scouting mission, piloted by Lieutenant John Nielsen.





A Douglas SBD-3 "Dauntless" scout bomber (Bureau # 4542), of USS Enterprise's Bombing Squadron Six (VB-6), is parked on board USS Yorktown (CV-5) after landing at about 1140 hrs on 4 June 1942. This plane, damaged during the attack on the Japanese aircraft carrier Kaga that morning, landed on Yorktown as it was low on fuel. It was later lost with the carrier. Its crew included Ensign George H. Goldsmith, pilot, and Radioman 1st Class James W. Patterson, Jr.
Note damage to the horizontal tail and dual stripes painted on the fin.





A Douglas SBD-3 "Dauntless" scout bomber (Bureau # 4542), of USS Enterprise's Bombing Squadron Six (VB-6), on USS Yorktown (CV-5) after landing at about 1140 hrs on 4 June 1942. This plane, damaged during the attack on the Japanese aircraft carrier Kaga that morning, landed on Yorktown as it was low on fuel. It was later lost with the carrier.
Its crew, Ensign George H. Goldsmith, pilot, and Radioman 1st Class James W. Patterson, Jr., are still in the cockpit. Note damage to the horizontal tail.





A Grumman F4F-4 "Wildcat" fighter (Bureau # 5244) takes off from USS Yorktown (CV-5) on combat air patrol, during the morning of 4 June 1942.
This plane is Number 13 of Fighting Squadron Three (VF-3), flown by the squadron Executive Officer, Lieutenant (Junior Grade) William N. Leonard.
Photographed by Photographer Second Class William G. Roy, from the ship's forecastle. Note .50 caliber machinegun at right and mattresses hung on the lifeline for splinter-protection.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2007)

65 years later, Midway is for the birds 
By Jackie Main
Article Launched: 05/29/2007 01:00:00 AM PDT


Iwo Jima ... Omaha Beach ... the Battle of the Bulge. These are some of the great and famous battles of World War II. But military historians say the most significant of that war's battles was fought 65 years ago this week - not between vast and bloodied armies but over four days between American and Japanese airplanes flying off carriers near a tiny Pacific atoll of only two square miles called Midway. 

The American victory, almost exactly a year and a half after the Japanese seized domination of the Pacific by devastating the American fleet at Pearl Harbor, enabled the United States to control the Pacific sea routes. 

Some historians say Midway was the most important battle, not only of World War II, but of the entire military history of the United States. Fought June 3-June 6, 1942, it was certainly the turning point of the last world war. 

Recently, I was privileged to be among 12 rarely permitted visitors who were allowed by the United States Navy to pay a two-day overnight visit to this remote island, at the northeast tip of the Hawaiian Archipelago, 1,250 miles northwest of Honolulu. Normally, the island is closed to overnight visitors except VIPs, like Laura Bush and her entourage, who shortly before our April trip were personally given the same thorough tour as we were by Barry Christensen, the Midway Atoll National Wildlife Refugee manager who is helping put together an eco-tourism plan for the protected area. 

With him on this atoll, which once held 5,000 residents, was a population only 60 people - who live in historic quarters that used to house Navy pilots and are now home to wildlife experts, scientists and support staff who go sleep to the sounds of beak-clacking, moaning, gull-like sounds and bird cage odors (if their windows are open).

But there is hardly a lack of life on Midway - except now Midway is strictly for the birds. At peak season in spring, almost 2 million make their home here, including some rare species hardly found anywhere els! e in the world. 

I was there with a special delegation from the Traveler's Century Club, an organization of people who have visited more than 100 nations. My former boss at newspapers in Southern California, Post columnist Lowell Blankfort, is a member. Remembering my passion for birds and for photography, he offered me his place providing I offer my pictures and story first to the Post.

***

Midway, which after World War II briefly became a postal air station linking the Far East and the United States, and still is an emergency stop for planes flying the Pacific to and from the United States, is home to 75 percent of the world's Laysan albatross-more than a half million nesting pairs. Among the world's Laysan duck population of about 100, Midway has 34.

Other memorable birds include the magnificent frigate with the male's puffy chest when in full plumage, fairy tern, red-footed and masked boobies, Christmas shearwater, black-footed albatross, Pacific golden plover and short-tailed albatross (sometimes called the golden gooney). Descendants of canaries brought to Midway by early settlers also are here, along with predatory myna birds which threaten white terns, sooty terns and black noddies by feasting on their eggs.

In April, a big bird season, no piece of ground seemed untouched by some sort of bird - in the road, on the sidewalks, on the grass and plane runway, Fuzzy Laysan albatross chicks were everywhere. 

We were warned about stepping off pathways because the Bonin petrel makes its nest under the ground, which can collapse if stepped on. But the birds aren't the only wildlife. Along the coast are Hawaiian spinner dolphins, endangered green sea turtles and Hawaiian monk seals. Planes defer to the birds. 

Commercial flights are totally banned from Midway and special planes, like our Air Services Hawaii turbo-prop, only are allowed to fly at night, lest in daylight their windshields and engines clog up with bird fodder, obscuring pilot vision, endangering the plane and putting in danger stray birds out for some exercise in the skies. 

Our group stayed in two-room suites with a bath in refurbished officer bachelor quarters built in 1957-58 for pilots and crew who made sure the Soviets did not sneak through the north Pacific and attack the United States. 

We ate in the cafe where we chowed down great American and Thai food prepared by the mostly Thai crew yumm.

Oh, yes. When, upon returning home, I happen to mention Midway I usually get a puzzled look or something like "I've been there, just passing through years ago when in the Navy."

I remind them that some famous historians have claimed it the site of the most important battle in the history of the United States (and some say the world). In World War II, after the U.S. broke the Japanese code, the battle at Midway allowed America and its allies to reverse their course, prevail and the rest is history.

Midway is worth visiting for its immense historical significance, artifacts and memorials-a former home to a population of more than 5,000 people-now a haven of wildlife, migrating birds and sea life.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2007)

USS Yorktown (CV-5) is hit on the port side, amidships, by a Japanese Type 91 aerial torpedo during the mid-afternoon attack by planes from the carrier Hiryu, 4 June 1942. Photographed from USS Pensacola (CA-24).
Yorktown is heeling to port and is seen at a different aspect than in other views taken by Pensacola, indicating that this is the second of the two torpedo hits she received. Note very heavy anti-aircraft fire.





Japanese Type 97 shipboard attack aircraft from the carrier Hiryu amid heavy anti-aircraft fire, during the torpedo attack on USS Yorktown (CV-5) in the mid-afternoon, 4 June 1942. At least three planes are visible, the nearest clearly having already dropped its torpedo. The other two are lower and closer to the center, apparently withdrawing. Smoke on the horizon in right center is from a crashed plane. It is possible that the object very close to the horizon, in center, is another attacking aircraft.





USS Yorktown (CV-5) under attack by Japanese dive bombers from the carrier Hiryu, shortly after noon on 4 June 1942, as seen from USS Astoria (CA-34). One Aichi Type 99 carrier bomber is falling ahead of the ship, with its tail shot off. A bomb has just hit a few hundred feet astern.





Two Type 97 shipboard attack aircraft from the Japanese carrier Hiryu fly past USS Yorktown (CV-5), after dropping their torpedoes during the mid-afternoon attack, 4 June 1942. Note heavy anti-aircraft fire. Photographed from USS Pensacola (CA-24). The destroyer at left, just beyond Yorktown's bow, is probably USS Morris (DD-417).





Two Type 97 shipboard attack aircraft from the Japanese carrier Hiryu fly past USS Yorktown (CV-5), amid heavy anti-aircraft fire, after dropping their torpedoes during the mid-afternoon attack, 4 June 1942. Yorktown appears to be heeling slightly to port, and may have already been hit by one torpedo.
Photographed from USS Pensacola (CA-24). The destroyer at left, just beyond Yorktown's bow, is probably USS Morris (DD-417).





USS Yorktown (CV-5) dead in the water and listing heavily, shortly after being hit by two Japanese Type 91 aerial torpedoes during the afternoon of 4 June 1942. This view was taken prior to the ship's abandonment. Section of catwalk jutting above the flight deck, port side amidships, is directly above the place where the torpedoes struck the ship's hull.





View from above the signal station of USS Yorktown (CV-5), 4 June 1942, during the mid-afternoon Japanese aerial torpedo attack. This view looks forward and to port, with the port leg of the tripod foremast at right. Barrels and gun training limit rails of the .50 caliber machinegun battery atop the island are in center, with the flight deck beyond. At the flight deck edge are the port forward 20mm and 5"/38 gun galleries, with gunsmoke visible outboard of them.





A Japanese Type 97 shipboard attack aircraft (upper right) approaches USS Yorktown (CV-5) during the mid-afternoon torpedo attack by planes from the carrier Hiryu, 4 June 1942. Photographed from above Yorktown's signal station, immediately aft of her tripod foremast, looking forward and to starboard. Note mast leg with radar wave guide at left and signal halliards across the field of view. A .50 caliber machine gun, one of several mounted atop the island, is at bottom, with gun training limit rails above it.





A Japanese Type 97 shipboard attack aircraft flies near USS Yorktown (CV-5) during the mid-afternoon torpedo attack by planes from the carrier Hiryu, 4 June 1942. This plane, which has already dropped its torpedo, is trailing a thin stream of grey smoke from its port wing. Photographed from one of Yorktown's gun positions, with the shield and barrel of a 20mm gun visible at right.





Scene on the flight deck of USS Yorktown (CV-5) shortly after she was hit by two Japanese aerial torpedoes, 4 June 1942. Men are balancing themselves on the listing deck as they prepare to abandon ship. This view looks aft from alongside the island. F4F-4 "Wildcat" fighter visible in the background is Fighting Squadron Three's Plane # 6 (Bureau # 5165), which had been flown by Ensign Brainard T. Macomber during the morning attacks on the Japanese carrier fleet. Insufficient fuel prevented it from being launched to defend Yorktown from the afternoon torpedo plane attack.





Looking forward on the flight deck of USS Yorktown (CV-5) shortly after she was hit by two Japanese aerial torpedoes, 4 June 1942. Men are preparing to abandon ship. Island's port side is at right, with the curved supporting structure for the Primary Flight Control booth at top. Knotted lines in the foreground were apparently used to evacuate the island's upper platforms.





Looking to port, amidships, on the flight deck of USS Yorktown (CV-5) shortly after she was hit by two Japanese aerial torpedoes, 4 June 1942.
View shows the damaged port side catwalk at between about Frames 83 90, which was broken and bent upwards by the explosion of an aerial torpedo on the hull below. Arresting gear wire visible is that located at about Frame 91.5. This appears to be a partial double-exposure, with the second image, at bottom, showing the tail of an F4F aircraft.





USS Yorktown (CV-5) dead in the water after being hit by Japanese bombs on 4 June 1942. The ship was hit shortly after noon. This view was taken about an hour later, with fires still burning in her uptakes but other immediate repairs well advanced. F4F-4 fighters that had been parked at the forward end of the flight deck during the attack have been respotted aft, in take off position. Two SBD-3 scout bombers can be seen through the open sides of her after hangar bay.





Scene on board USS Yorktown (CV-5), shortly after she was hit by three Japanese bombs on 4 June 1942. Dense smoke is from fires in her uptakes, caused by a bomb that punctured them and knocked out her boilers.
Taken by Photographer 2rd Class William G. Roy from the starboard side of the flight deck, just in front of the forward 5"/38 gun gallery. Man with hammer at right is probably covering a bomb entry hole in the forward elevator. Note arresting gear cables and forward palisade elements on the flight deck; CXAM radar antenna, large national ensign and YE homing beacon antenna atop the foremast; 5"/38, .50 caliber and 1.1" guns manned and ready at left.





USS Astoria (CA-34) steams by USS Yorktown (CV-5), shortly after the carrier had been hit by three Japanese bombs on 4 June 1942. Dense smoke is from fires in Yorktown's uptakes. Taken by Photographer 2rd Class William G. Roy from the starboard side of the flight deck, just in front of the forward 5"/38 gun gallery. Both guns are manned and ready. Projecting bars beyond the gun barrels are aircraft parking outriggers. Note open sights on the guns and splinter shield plates, fastened together with bolts.





Repairing bomb damage on board USS Yorktown (CV-5), shortly after the carrier was hit by Japanese bombs on 4 June 1942. This hole, about twelve feet in diameter, was caused by a 250 Kilogram bomb that exploded on contact with the flight deck. Its explosion killed and injured many men on nearby guns and set fires on the hangar deck. Two of the dead are under a cover in the top center, by a battery of .50 caliber machine guns.
Photograph looks aft and slightly to starboard from the rear edge of the midships aircraft elevator. The hole was quickly repaired with a timber and steel plate cover, allowing resumption of flight deck activities. This hole, minus the repair, was clearly visible when Yorktown's wreck was examined in May 1998, and looked much as it does in this view.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2007)

Corpsmen treating casualties on board USS Yorktown (CV-5), shortly after the carrier had been hit by Japanese bombs on 4 June 1942. The dead and wounded were members of the crew of 1.1" machine gun mount # 4, in the center background. They were struck by fragments from a bomb that exploded on the flight deck just aft of the midships elevator. This view looks directly to starboard from the front of the midships elevator. The aircraft crane is at left, with 1.1" gun mount # 3 visible in the upper left corner.. Note bearded Chief Petty Officer walking by, flight deck clothing worn by some of those present and fire extinguisher in the lower left.





Scene in the hangar of USS Yorktown (CV-5), 4 June 1942, shortly after fires there from Japanese bomb hits had been extinguished. This rather fuzzy time exposure looks directly aft, with the sloping inner uptake sides at left. One bomb, which detonated on the flight deck just aft of the midships aircraft elevator, set fires in the area seen in the left distance. Note fire hoses on deck, and spare TBD-1 "Devastator" torpedo plane (with obsolete markings) hung under the hangar overhead.





Firefighters at work on board USS Yorktown (CV-5), after the ship was hit by three Japanese bombs shortly after noon on 4 June 1942. This view was probably taken in the hangar as crewmen were extinguishing fires set by a bomb that detonated on the flight deck just aft of the midships elevator.





Bomb fragment damage in the hangar of USS Yorktown (CV-5), 4 June 1942.
This damage was caused by a bomb that detonated on the flight deck just aft of the midships elevator, sending fragments into the hangar and setting fires that were quickly extinguished. Note water on the deck; also ordnance carts and chain fall mechanism stowed in the area.





Scene in the hangar of USS Yorktown (CV-5) during salvage operations on 6 June 1942. A Douglas TBD-1 "Devastator" torpedo plane is being prepared for jettisoning, as part of efforts to lighten the listing ship. Photographed by Photographer 2nd Class William G. Roy. This view looks to port, out the forward hangar bay opening, with the sea visible beyond.





USS Hammann (DD-412) sinking with stern high, after being torpedoed by Japanese submarine I-168 in the afternoon of 6 June 1942.
Photographed from the starboard forecastle deck of USS Yorktown (CV-5) by Photographer 2nd Class William G. Roy. Angular structure in right foreground is the front of Yorktown's forward starboard 5-inch gun gallery.
Note knotted lines hanging down from the carrier's flight deck, remaining from her initial abandonment on 4 June.





USS Hammann (DD-412) disappears beneath the waves, after being torpedoed by Japanese submarine I-168 in the afternoon of 6 June 1942.
Photographed from the starboard forecastle deck of USS Yorktown (CV-5) by Photographer 2nd Class William G. Roy.





An SBD-3 scout bomber, probably flown by the Bombing Squadron Three (VB-3) Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Commander Maxwell F. Leslie, ditches alongside USS Astoria (CA-34) at about 1348 hrs on 4 June 1942. This was one of two VB-3 planes that ditched near Astoria after they were unable to land on the damaged USS Yorktown (CV-5). Photographed from atop Astoria's after superstructure. Note her port aircraft crane, and an SOC floatplane on her port catapult.





A Bombing Squadron Three (VB-3) SBD-3 scout bomber, probably flown by Lieutenant (Junior Grade) Paul A. Holmberg, ditches near USS Astoria (CA-34) at about 1342 hrs on 4 June 1942. This was one of two VB-3 planes that ditched near Astoria after they were unable to land on the damaged USS Yorktown (CV-5). A PBY is flying nearby, in right center.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2007)

Great Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R Leonard (May 31, 2007)

The vast majority of the on-board shots taken on Yorktown were taken by Bill Roy, one of the ship's company photgraphers mates. His diligence in preserving his equipment and film in two abandonments of Yorktown made these view possible. Bill is still alive and with us.

Thanks for posting his picture of my father's plane taking off for morning CAP duty. Below is a shot of him taken aboard Hornet around 8 June by that ship's company photographers. What you don't know is that the F4F used in this shot aond other shots, as well as some film later incorporated into John Ford's documentary was the same F4F over and over. They took a VF-8 F4F, slapped a rising sun victory flag under the cockpit and shot every pilot with one credit. Then, slapped on a second rising sun and shot all those with two; a third rising sun and those with three, and so on. I have a picture of my father after the battle (actually I've quite a few pictures of quite a few VF-3-42 pilots, before and after the battle) sitting in the cockpit of this particular airplane with four rising suns dancing down the side. He was credited with two enemy planes near Tulagi on 4 May 42, one at Coral Sea, and one at Midway. But that was not the plane (b/n 5244/white 13) he flew during the Battle of Midway, it was the photo prop plane from VF-8. 

Below the airplane photo are photos some of the surviving VF-3 paperwork. These are recaps of VF-3 aircraft, scores, pilot status, etc. I have the originals, err, actually carbon copies (hey old timers, remember carbon paper in the pre-zerox days) of the originals.

Regards,

Rich


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2007)

Great stuff Rich! Please keep it coming....


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 1, 2007)

This is the tactical organization of VF-3 drawn up as of 31 May 1942 after the Exec, Lt Cdr Don Lovelace, was killed in a flight deck crash. Each section is assigned a color and that color along with the nominal side number was the official radio call sign for that individual and plane. The document shows, for example, my father as leader of the 3rd Division in 3-F-13, having moved up to Exec to replace Lovelace. His call sign was Blue-13. The reality was that the ship would communicate only with the division leader using his call sign. Within and between divisions communications were usually by first names. There were a few exceptions to that. Thach told Tom Cheek, for example, in 3-F-5 that he (Thach) would call him “Sam” as his fellow Machinist pilot, DC Barnes, was already called “Tom”. RAM Dibb, of course was called “Ram”. Years later, in the Pentagon, Cdr Tom Cheek would run into Admiral Thach in a hallway and was greeted with a “Well, Sam, how have you been.” Tom once remarked, “I guess I was ‘Sam’ forever.”

As another note, although each pilot was assigned a particular plane, one actually took what was available in the launch spot. That’s why you see in the histories that Thach flew 3-F-23 in his morning strike escort mission; that plane was first in line and ready to go. Of course, later, when he also went to add his greetings to the incoming Japanese torpedo planes, he was in his assigned mount, 3-F-1; one, because it was ready and, two, because my father, as Exec/Flt Officer, ordered 3-F-23 struck for battle damage repairs. Of twenty-five VF-3/42 pilots flying at Midway only four, Thach (in 3-F-1 b/n 5171 in the afternoon), Leonard (3-F-13 b/n 5244), DC Barnes (3-F-17 b/n 5142), and Bass (3-F-22 b/n 5050) actually flew their assigned aircraft. Also, for all you purists, I use the convention “3-F-x” to identify specific aircraft because I like to, in actuality, only the plane number itself was painted on the airplane, thus the number one would have seen on the side of Thach’s plane in the morning strike was plain white 23; my father’s was plain white 13; the “3-F” part was eliminated early in the war for security reasons.

Anyway, my father snatched this document (a mimeograph) from the VF-3/42 ready room and shoved it in the pocket of his flight jacket before taking off from the ship to greet the incoming Japanese torpedo planes. It is, perhaps, the only original, surviving, pre-battle, document from VF-3 at Midway. As far as I know, there is only one surviving, battle time period related, document for VF-3, an aircraft operations and maintenance report (the ubiquitous “yellow sheet”) for b/n 5165, 3-F-6, flown in the dawn CAP by John Bain and, then, in the morning strike escort by Brainerd Macomber. I believe the document is retained the crew chief for this plane. 3-F-6 was struck for battle damage repair and was lost when Yorktown sank.

Rich


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 1, 2007)

This is one of the maps issued to Yorktown fliers prior to the Battle of Midway showing Midway and surrounding atolls.

R


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Leonard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very, very much appreciated Rich, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2007)

Is this young fellow your father Rich?

LEONARD, WILLIAM NICHOLAS, LT(jg), USN





Leonard, William Nicholas- Pilot
Born: 12 January 1916 
Died: Currently Living in Virginia Beach, VA 
Enlisted: 1934 
USNA Class: 1938 
Rank: LT(jg) 
Squadron: Fighting Three (VF-3) 
Carrier: Yorktown 
Assigned A/C: F4F-4, F-13, BuNo 5146 


An Army Brat, William N. Leonard is a 1938 graduate of the U.S. Naval Academy. Upon graduation he served on the USS Honolulu (CL-48.) and USS Arkansas (BB-33) for the, then, mandatory two years fleet service before attending flight school. He went to Pensacola in June, 1940 and was designated Naval Aviator # 6953 in January, 1941. His first assignment was to VS-41 on the USS Ranger (CV-4), flying SBU-1's. The squadron was redesigned VF-42 and transitioned to the F4F-3 beginning in March 1941 and completing the process in early may. Following deployments on the Ranger and the USS Wasp (CV-7), VF-42 was assigned to the USS Yorktown (CV-5) in June, 1941 to replace the nominal Yorktown fighter squadron, VF-5, which was to make the transition from F3F biplanes to F4F’s. VF-42 stayed on the Yorktown through the Neutrality Patrols period and remained with the ship when she departed for the Pacific on December 16, 1941.
VF-42 was the fighter squadron on the Yorktown through the Battle of the Coral Sea. Upon the ship’s return to Pearl Harbor at the end of May, 1942, Leonard, then a Lieutenant (jg), was the senior of the sixteen VF-42 pilots sent to Kaneohe NAS to join up with the eleven pilots of Lieutenant Commander John S. ("Jimmie") Thach’s VF-3 for the Midway deployment. When VF-3, flying F4F-4's, flew out to the Yorktown on May 29th, Thach was commanding, LCDR Don Lovelace was Executive Officer, and Leonard was Flight Officer. Lovelace was killed that day in a tragic flight deck crash. Leonard, as the next senior pilot, was assigned the additional duty of Executive Officer. Servicing the squadron were the crewmen from VF-42 who had remained on the ship. Following the sinking of the Yorktown, the majority of the VF-3 pilots ended up on the USS Hornet (CV-8.) in a composite squadron commanded by LCDR Thach, made up from the Yorktown pilots and the remaining VF-8 pilots. Returning to Pearl Harbor on June 13th, the planes of this squadron were launched; the VF-8 pilots flew to Ewa MCAS as did Leonard and the VF-42 contingent of VF-3. Thach and the remaining VF-3 pilots landed at Kaneohe NAS. Shortly thereafter, Fighting 42 was decommissioned; most flying personnel were sent back to the mainland and most crewmen were reassigned to other squadrons in the theater.

In August, 1942, Leonard, who had been promoted to Lieutenant in June, was assigned to VF-11 and deployed with that squadron as to Guadalcanal in April 1943. VF-11, in F4F-4's, operated out of the Fighter 1 auxiliary field near Henderson Field until July 1943. VF-11 was one of the last squadrons to fly the Grumman F4F in combat operations. It was during this tour that Leonard scored his 5th and 6th confirmed victories. Leonard flew some 170 combat missions during the war.

After that tour, Leonard was assigned to the Commander Fleet Air, West Coast (CFWC) staff, working on fighter doctrine and training new fighter pilots until November 1944. During this period he flew the noted "Aleutian" A6M2-21 Zero fighter (b/n 4593) and the Ryan XFR-1. He was then assigned to Task Force 38 as assistant operations officer on the staff of Vice Admiral John S. McCain, whose operations officer was Commander Thach. He was in this position when the war ended, through November, 1945.

As his next assignment, Leonard, now a Commander, was assigned to NATC at the Patuxent Naval Air Station. In this assignment he flew more than 20 different types of aircraft, including the P-59, P-80, P-51, RAF Mosquito, F6F, F7F, F8F, F4U, F2G, XF15-C, FH, FJ, XBT2D, AM, TBM, SB2C, PV, PBJ, and PB4Y. In January 1946, in a P-59B, he became the 73rd naval aviator to qualify in jets.

In 1948, he was in command of VF-17A (soon thereafter designated VF-171) when it became the first Navy jet squadron and the first jet squadron to qualify for carrier operations. During his tour as CO of VF-171 he presented testimony to Congress in the B-36 hearings regarding the Navy’s ability to perform intercepts at altitudes greater than 50,000 feet using F2H Banshees. 

Other operational assignments included Commander, Air Group 17; Executive Officer, VX-3 (all-weather operations); Commander, VX-5 (special weapons delivery); Executive Officer, USS Bonhomme Richard (CV-31); Captain, USS Salamonie (AO-26); Captain, USS Ranger (CVA-61); Commander, Carrier Division 14 (USS Wasp, CVS-18.); and Commander, Naval Safety Center. During a tour in OPNAV (OP-55) in the mid 1950's, Leonard directed the team responsible for developing the military requirements/specifications that led to the A-6 series all-weather attack airplane. CARDIV14, during Leonard’s time as its Commander, was the primary recovery group for the Gemini series of manned space expeditions.

Even with the loss of information on flights recorded in his first logbook (it went down with the Yorktown), in all, Leonard logged some 4087 flight hours, including 2761 hours in propeller driven aircraft and 1326 hours in jets,, approximately 2600 hours in VF/VA types and 150 hours in VT types, and 330 carrier landings. He has flown some 82 different aircraft or major model variants.

He retired in July 1971 as a Rear Admiral and lives in Virginia Beach, VA. RADM Leonard was awarded the Navy Cross for action in the Battle of the Coral Sea and a second Navy Cross for action at the Battle of Midway. His other awards include: the Legion of Merit, with Combat ‘V’ and star for 2nd award; the Distinguished Flying Cross; the Bronze Star, with Combat ‘V’; the Air Medal, with gold stars for 5 awards; the Joint Service Commendation Medal; a Presidential Unit Citation; the Navy Unit Commendation, with star for 2nd award; the American Defense Medal, with ‘A’ for Atlantic Neutrality Patrol service; the American Campaign Medal; the Asia-Pacific Campaign Medal, with 5 stars; the World War II Victory Medal; the Occupation Medal; the National Defense Ribbon; and the Philippines Liberation Medal, with 2 stars.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep, that’s the guy. He left Va Beach and moved in with me in early 2001. He passed away in August 2005. Here’s a couple of before and after . . . first, on the deck of USS Arkansas in late 1939. Gents in the photo are, left to right are 2d Lieut Merrill M Day, Ensign Bradley Sullivan, Ensign William N Leonard, and, someone else you may have heard of, Ensign George L Street. Day ended up a Colonel in the Marines, retiring in 1964 and passing in 2005. He commanded the 3d Marine Regt in 1955. On Sullivan, I can find no information. Street went to submarines, retired a Captain in 1966 and passed in 2000; From Richmond, VA, Street was USNA class of 1937, a year ahead of my father. He married a Norfolk girl, as she was known in my family “the lovely Mary Martha,” who was my mother’s best friend. My parents met for the first time at their wedding where both were in the wedding party. Street was awarded the Medal of Honor for action as commander of USS Tirante during WWII. Next photo is at Pensacola while my father was in flight training in the fall of 1940. The two diagonal objects in the foreground are wing supports for a trainer. Third photo jumps ahead 30 years and he is a Rear Admiral.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 1, 2007)

After Midway, most of the remaining VF-3/42 pilots and their planes went over to USS Hornet to replace that ship’s VF-8 losses (ten of the VF-8 fighters ditched in the open sea due to, charitably, navigation errors. Thach commanded the new organization, called VF-3-42-8, and he retained my father as Exec even though there were more senior VF-8 pilots available. The below document is the division and section organization for the combined squadrons. Below that is a photo showing the pilots of VF-3-42-8. They are, front row, kneeling, left to right: AE Dietrich (VF-8), ED Mattson (VF-42), JP Adams (VF-42), MI Cook (VF-8), RS Merritt (VF-8), LC French (VF-8), G Formanek (VF-8), CB Starkes (VF-8), DC Sheedy (VF-3), ET Stover (VF-8), RZ Hughes (VF-8), HA Bass (VF-3). Back row, standing, left to right: MK Bright (VF-3), DC Barnes (VF-3), JC Smith (VF-8), DB Freeman (VF-8), HA Fairbanks (VF-8), RAM Dibb (VF-3), WW Ford (VF-8), BL Harwood (VF-8), JS Thach (VF-3), HA Carey (VF-8), JF Sutherland (VF-8), WW Barnes (VF-42), AJ Brassfield (VF-42), GF Markham (VF-42), JB Bain (VF-42), RG Crommelin (VF-42), WN Leonard (VF-42), WA Haas (VF-42).


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rich, how did your dad get into naval aviation.

I remember hearing Ken Walsh speak (some years ago) and he said that during the depression years, to get into naval aviation you needed a lot of smarts, drive, determination and luck.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 1, 2007)

This document is the watch bill for the remaining VF-42 pilots after the Battle of Midway while at Barbers Point NAS waiting for orders, by 25 June, all would be on their way stateside on survivors leave due to the loss of Yorktown and after some six months of operations, including two major battles and numerous raids and other actions. VF-42 was to be reestablished at North Island (San Diego) NAS under its CO Lt Cdr Charles Fenton and with a cadre of experienced hands. VF-42 even shows up on a unit locator dated 21 July 1942 as part of Replacement Air Group 11 at North Island, but by 30 July that concept was apparently shelved. By 27 August, the squadron was finally disestablished and the fighting squadron for CVG-11 was to be VF-11. VF-42, as the most experienced fighter squadron in the Pacific, up to that point, passed into history, ending a continuous service since 1927. The new VF-11 went on to pull two combat tours in WWII, as well as tours (as redesignated VF-111) in the Korean War and Vietnam, finally being disestablished in 1996. Fenton became CO of the new VF-11 and my father was the only other VF-42 alumnus on the roster, although Enterprise’s VF-6 contributed veterans Frank Quady and Walt Heibert. Fenton transferred out in February 1943 and replaced by Lt Cdr Charles White who took the squadron on its first combat tour out of Guadalcanal in the spring and summer of 1943; Lt Cdr Sully Vogel was the Exec and my father was the Flight Officer. But all that is another story.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a nice shot of Jimmy Thach taken about the time of Midway. When I remember Thach, it is the smile that I remember . . . a tall thin man with a ready smile for small children.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 1, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Rich, how did your dad get into naval aviation.
> I remember hearing Ken Walsh speak (some years ago) and he said that during the depression years, to get into naval aviation you needed a lot of smarts, drive, determination and luck.



Naval aviation was where he wanted to go. My grandfather was a career Army officer. He enlisted in the 1st DC Infantry for the Spanish American War, decided he liked the Army and transferred to the regulars when the war ended. He went to the Philippines with the 22nd Infantry, and in 1900 took the test and qualified for a commission. He retired as a Colonel in 1935. Dad always wanted to go in the Navy. He said he suspected it came from visiting USS Constitution in Boston when his father was CO of the 13th Infantry. Grandfather never discouraged any of these sorts of ambitions. Dad’s older brother was USMA 35 and retired as a Major General. Dad had two younger brothers, one was an FSU grad who got a regular commission, Infantry, through ROTC – oddly enough, during the war he was CO of the 2d Battalion of the same 13th Infantry his father had commanded twenty years before – and retired a Colonel, Special Forces, in 1970. The youngest brother was USMA 1942, a P-47 driver; he was killed in action near Hamburg in January 1945. He was CO of the 405th FS/371st FG, and had been promoted to Lt Col the day before he was killed. 

Anyway, Dad developed an interest in aviation as a youngster and set his sights on USNA and pilots wings and that was the way it went.

I think smarts and little luck to get into the program, after that determination has more to do with it than anything else. They certainly give you ample opportunity to change your mind.

Rich


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you very much Rich. Much appreciated!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2007)

SCOUTING SQUADRON SIX 
C-O-N-F-I-D-E-N-T-I-A-L June 20, 1942. 

From: Commander, Scouting Squadron SIX. 
To: Commanding Officer, U.S.S. ENTERPRISE. 
Via: Commander, ENTERPRISE Air Group. 
Subject: Report of Action, June 4-6, 1942. 
Reference: (a) U.S. Navy Regulations, Art. 874, par. 6. 
Enclosure: (A) Scouting Squadron SIX Tactical Organization of June 2, 1942. 

1. Scouting Squadron Six participated in four separate attacks against Japanese naval forces during the period June 4 through June 6, 1942, and in one photographic flight over Japanese naval forces on June 6, 1942. On June 4, 1942 there were nineteen pilots attached to the squadron, seven of whom had been in the squadron for more than seven months, two for more than three months, seven for two months and three for one month. There were eighteen SBD-3 planes assigned and all were in commission. Action was expected. The following is a chronological account of the part Scouting Squadron Six played in the actions:


A. Thursday June 4, 1942, forenoon and afternoon. 

1. On Thursday, June 4, 1942, Scouting Squadron Six participated in an attack on a Japanese force consisting of four aircraft carriers, several battleships or heavy cruisers, and many destroyers, about 150 miles Northwest of Midway Island. The attack group was led by the Enterprise Air Group Commander and consisted of thirty-two SBD's, fifteen from VB-6, loaded with one 1,000 lb. bomb each, sixteen from VS-6, loaded with one 500. lb bomb and two 100. lb bombs each, and the EAGC plane loaded with one 500 lb. bomb and two 100 lb. bombs. The squadron tactical organization was as follows:

First Division
6-S-1 Lt. W.E. GALLAHER/MERRITT, T.E. ACRM(AA) 
6-S-2 Ens. R.W. STONE/BERGIN, W.H., RM1c 
6-S-3 Ens. J.Q. ROBERTS/SWINDELL, T.R., AOM1c 

6-S-7 Lt.(jg) N.J. KLEISS/SNOWDEN, J.W., RM3c 
6-S-18 Ens. C.E. DEXTER/HOFF, D.L., RM3c 

Second Division
6-S-10 Lt. C.E. DICKINSON Jr./DE LUCA, J.F., ARM1c 
6-S-15 Ens. J.R. McCARTHY/HOWELL, E.E., RM2c 
6-S-12 Ens. C.D. PEIFFER JECK, F.C., RM3c 

6-S-16 Lt(jg) J.N. WEST/STITZELBERGER, A.R., RM2c 
6-S-17 Ens. V.L. MICHEEL/DANCE, J.D., RM3c 
6-S-14 Ens. J.C. LOUGH/HANSEN, L.D., RM2c 

Third Division
6-S-4 Lt. C.R. WARE/STAMBAUGH, W.H., ARM1c 
6-S-5 Ens. F.W. O'FLAHERTY/GAIDO, B.P., AMM1c 
6-S-6 Ens. J.A. SHELTON/CRAIG, D.W., RM3c 

6-S-8 Ens. W.R. PITTMAN/ADKINS, F.D., AMM2c 
6-S-11 Ens. R.A. JACCARD/PIXLEY, P.W., RM3c 

2. The attack group departed at 0930 and climbed to 20,000 ft. enroute to the objective. Before reaching the objective, 6-S-9 was forced to return to the ship when the pilot was unable to shift to high blower. This airplane is not shown on the above tactical organization. 

3. 
a. At about 1205, the Japanese fleet was sighted and was seen to consist of 4 CV, 4 BB or CA and 8 to 10 DD. The weather was clear and visibility excellent. There were scattered cumulus clouds from 1,500 ft. to 2,500 ft. and the ceiling was unlimited. The surface wind was 5 to 8 knots from the southeast. The Enterprise Air Group Commander designated by voice radio one CV target for himself and VS-6 and another CV target for VB-6. Commander Scouting Six followed the three plane section led by CEAG on a CV of the Kaga or Akagi class and observed two of this sections bombs to be near misses - the impact of the third bomb was not observed. The CV at this time was undamaged. A clear view of the entire flight deck was obtained during the dive and any damage by previous bomb hits would have been noted. The bomb dropped by the Commanding Officer of Scouting Six was a direct hit in the center of the flight deck about 200 ft. from the stern. At least two more direct hits were scored by the first division and the CV was afire and smoking heavily. 6-S-2 joined up with 6-S-1 almost immediately after pull-out from the dive and a high speed low altitude retirement was made through an opening in the screening vessels. During retirement several more hits were observed on the CV attacked by Scouting Squadron Six and about five minutes after completion of the attack a terrific explosion was observed which completely enveloped the CV in flames. Although several Japanese fighters were observed overhead in position to attack, no attacks were pressed home against 6-S-1 and 6-S-2. A Messerschmitt type fighter was seen to attack 6-S-8 and the fighter was seen to crash into the water in flames. Retirement was continued in the direction of Midway for a short time and then an interception course was set for our own task force. During retirement it was observed that three CV were on fire and smoking heavily. 

b. The second division leader followed immediately after the last plane of the first division on the designated target scoring a direct hit with his 500 lb. bomb. At least two other hits were scored by this division. The third division was seen to follow the second division on the designated target. None of the pilots of this division returned but the second division leader stated that the third division made at least one direct hit. 

4.

a. Four of the five planes of the first division returned. 6-S-3 was seen to enter his dive but has not been heard from since. 

b. Two planes of the second division returned. 6-S-10 was forced to land in the water just as he reached our task force. The personnel were picked up by the U.S.S. Phelps and were later transferred to the U.S.S. Enterprise. The personnel of 6-S-15 were rescued but are not available for the compilation of this report. 

c. None of the three planes of the third division returned and no information is available as to whether they were shot down or whether they had forced landings due to shortage of fuel.

d. The two planes which accompanied CEAG returned.

e. Summarizing, eight planes out of fifteen returned; the personnel of two other planes were rescued; the personnel of six planes are unaccounted for. One of the eight planes which returned, 6-S-8, was damaged by machine gun fire and could not be flown on subsequent attacks. 

5. The twin mount free-gun in 6-S-8 came out of its mount in the dive. ADKINS, Floyd Delbert, 382-13-76, A.M.M.2c, U.S.N., held the gun in his lap during the dive and so effectively manhandled it after the dive that he shot down a Messerschmitt type fighter which attacked his plane immediately after the pull-out. 

6. No fighter opposition was encountered prior to pull-outs from the dives and very little A-A fire was encountered as it seemed to be concentrated on the torpedo planes which were attacking at the same time. Some planes encountered both A-A fire and attacks by fighters on retirement. 

7. The conduct of all pilots and gunners was magnificent. Although only seven of the sixteen pilots had previously dropped live bombs, all pilots pressed home their attacks and released at low altitude. A high percentage of hits was the result. 

B. Thursday, afternoon and evening. 
1. On Thursday afternoon and evening, June 4, 1942, Scouting Squadron Six participated in a second attack against Japanese surface ships. Only seven of the nine planes remaining after the first attack could be launched. One of these, 6-S-16, returned almost immediately due to engine trouble. The attack group was led by Commander Scouting Squadron Six, and consisted of six planes of VS-6, four planes of VB-6, and fourteen planes of VB-3. The VS-6 tactical organization for this flight was as follows:

6-S-1 Lt. W.E. GALLAHER/MERRITT, T.E., ACRM(AA) 
6-S-2 Ens. R.W. STONE/BERGIN, W.H., RM1c 
6-S-11 Ens. R.A. JACCARD/PIXLEY, P.W., RM3c 

6-S-7 Lt(jg) N.J. KLEISS/SNOWDEN, J.W., RM3c 
6-S-17 Ens. V.L. MICHEEL/DANCE, J.D., RM3c 
6-S-18 Ens. C.E. DEXTER/HOFF, D.L., RM3c 

2. The objective was given as 1 CV, 2 BB, 3CA, and 4 DD at Lat. 31-40N, Long. 172-10W. 

3.The attack group departed at 1745 and climbed to 13,000 ft. while enroute to the objective. The objective was sighted at about 1845 to the Northwest and was seen to consist of 1 CV, 1 BB, 1 CA or Cl and 3 to 4 DD. The heavy ships were widely separated and each was accompanied by a destroyer. The weather was the same as described for the morning attack. The attack group climbed to 19,000 ft. while circling to a position up-sun from the enemy. The attack was started at about 1905 with a high-speed run-in. Four or five "Zero" fighters attacked before the push-over point was reached but no VS-6 planes were shot down. VS-6 dove first and the first two planes missed astern when the CV made a sharp 180° turn away from the direction of the dive. The third plane to dive scored a direct hit and at least one hit was scored by the second section. Three planes of VB-6 and most of the VB-3 planes attacked the CV and several more hits were made and the CV was afire from stem to stern. Some VB-3 planes attacked a BB and at least one direct hit was made. Retirement was made at high speed and at low altitude.

4. Fairly heavy AA fire was encountered during the dive and after pull-out. "Zero" fighters also attacked after pull-out.

5. All VS-6 planes returned safely from this attack.

6. All pilots and gunners conducted themselves in the same exemplary manner as was done in the first attack. All the crews had flown on the first attack.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2007)

C. Friday evening. 

1. On Friday, June 5, 1942, nine SBD planes of Scouting Squadron Six participated in an attack against a Japanese CL. The tactical organization was as follows:

6-S-13 Lt. PATRIARCA/BADGLEY, J.R., ACRM(AA) 
6-S-16 Ens. PITTMAN/ADKINS, F.D., AMM2c 
6-S-11 Ens. JACCARD/PIXLEY, P.W., RM3c 

6-S-7 Lt(jg) KLEISS/SNOWDEN, J.W., RM3c 
6-S-9 Ens. RODENBURG/BRUCE, T.J., Sea2c 
6-S-18 Ens. DEXTER/HOFF, D.L., RM3c 

6-S-2 Ens. STONE/BERGIN, W.H., RM1c 
6-S-17 Ens. MICHEEL/DANCE, J.D., RM3c 
6-S-1 Ens. VAMMEN/CLARK, M.W., AMM2c 

The attack group was led by Lieutenant D.W. SHUMWAY, VB-3, and consisted of a total of 32 SBD's from VB-3, VB-5, VB-6, and VS-6. All planes were armed with one 500 lb. bomb.

2. The objective was given as 1 CV (damaged), 2 BB, 3 CA and 4 DD which had been last reported at 1000 at Lat. 30-00N, Long. 179-32W, course 310° T., speed 12 knots. 

3. The attack group departed at 1730. Half of the group formed a scouting line at low altitude while the remainder of the group climbed to 18,000 ft. enroute to the objectives. At 2030 contact was made with a Japanese CL at Lat. 33-00N., Long. 177-00E. It was then dusk. The CL was attacked and many near misses, but no direct hits were observed. During the attack, the CL maneuvered at high speed. 

4. Heavy small calibre AA fire was encountered.

5. All VS-6 planes returned safely but 6-S-1 piloted by Ensign C.E. VAMMEN, Jr., landed aboard the HORNET. 

6. Landing aboard was accomplished after dark. The pilots of 6-S-16, 6-S-11, 6-S-9, 6-S-18, 6-S-17 and 6-S-1, made their first night carrier landings. These pilots had had no previous night flying in SBD planes and had had no night field carrier landing instruction.

D. Saturday, forenoon. 
1. Eighteen VSB planes, of which six were Scouting Six planes, were launched at about 0710 to search a relative sector 180°-360° (T) to a distance of 200 miles. All Scouting Six planes completed their search without making any contacts.

2. 6-S-1, piloted by Ensign C.E. VAMMEN, Jr., accompanied the Hornet group on an attack mission and failed to return.

E. Saturday afternoon

1. On Saturday, June 6, 1942, six SBD planes of Scouting Squadron Six participated in an attack against a Japanese force consisting of 1 CA, 1 CL and 2 DD. The tactical organization was as follows: 

6-S-16 Lt. F.A. PATRIARCA/BADGLEY, J.R., ACRM(AA) 
6-S-2 Ens. R.W. STONE/BERGIN, W.H., RM1c 
6-S-11 Ens. R.A. JACCARD/PIXLEY, P.W., RM3c 

6-S-7 Lt(jg) N.J. KLEISS/SNOWDEN, J.W., RM3c 
6-S-17 Ens. V.L. MICHEEL/DANCE, J.D., RM3c 
6-S-18 Ens. C.E. DEXTER/HOFF, D.L., RM3c 

The attack group was led by Lieutenant SHORT, VS-5, and consisted of 31 SBD's from VB-3, VS-5, VB-6, VS-6; 3 TBD's from VT-6 and 12 F4F-4's from VF-6.

2. The objective was given as 2 BB, 2 CA and several DD at Lat. 29-33 N., Long. 175-35 E., course 270° T., speed 15 knots.

3. The attack group departed at 1315. The SBD's proceeded independently, climbing to about 19,000 ft. enroute to the objective. At 1400 1 CA, 1 CL and 2 DD were sighted. The SBD's continued thirty miles ahead of this force searching for the BB's, but no other ships were sighted. A high speed run-in was then made on the force contacted at 1400 and an attack delivered at about 1415. Most of the SBD's atacked the CA, which was very heavily damaged. Some pilots attacked the CL and at least one hit was observed. The VF planes strafed the 2 DD.

4. All Planes returned safely. 

5. At 1750 one VS-6 airplane, piloted by Lt.(jg) C.J. DOBSON departed on a photographic mission in company with 3-B-10. The photographer in 6-S-18 was MIHALOVITCH, J.S., CP(PA).

6. At the conclusion of the three-day battle the status of pilots and gunners of Scouting Squadron Six is as indicated by Enclosure (A).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2007)

FVB-6/A16/nhn BOMBING SQUADRON SIX,
June 10, 1942 
CONFIDENTIAL 

From: Commander Bombing Squadron Six. 
To: Commanding Officer, U.S.S. ENTERPRISE. 
Via: Commander ENTERPRISE Air Group. 
Subject: Report of Action, June 4-6, 1942. 
Reference: (a) U.S. Navy Regulations, Art. 874, para. 6. 
Enclosure: (A) Bombing Squadron Six Tactical Organization of June 1, 1942. 

1. Bombing Squadron Six participated in four separate attacks against Japanese naval forces during the period June 4 to June 6, 1942, and in one photographic flight over Japanese naval forces on June 6, 1942. On June 4, 1942, the squadron consisted of twenty-one pilots, eleven of whom had been in the squadron for more than nine months, three others since December, 1941, and seven for about two months. There were eighteen SBD-2 and SBD-3 planes assigned and all were in commission. Action was expected. Following is a chronological account of the part Bombing Squadron Six played in the actions.

A. Thursday, forenoon and afternoon. 
1. On Thursday, June 4, 1942, Bombing Squadron Six participated in an attack on a Japanese force consisting of four aircraft carriers, several battleships or heavy cruisers, and a number of destroyers, about 150 miles northwest of Midway Island. The attack group was lead by the Enterprise Air Group Commander and consisted of thirty-two SBD's; fifteen from VB-6, loaded with one 1,000 lb bomb each, sixteen from VS-6, loaded with one 500 lb bomb and two 100 lb bombs each, and the EAGC plane loaded with one 500 lb bomb and two 100 lb bombs. The squadron tactical organization was as follows:

First Division 
6-B-1 Lt. R.H. Best/Murray, J.F., ACRM(PA) 
6-B-2 Lt(jg) E.J. Kroeger/Halterman, G.W.,RM3c 
6-B-3 Ensign F.T. Weber/Hilbert, E.L.,AOM3c 

6-B-5 Lt(jg) W.E. Roberts/Steinman, W.B.,AMM1c 
6-B-6 Ensign D.W. Halsey/Jenkins, J.W.,RM3c 

Second Division 
6-B-7 Lt. J.R. Penland/Heard, H.F.,ARM2c 
6-B-8 Ensign T.F. Schneider/Holden, G.L.,ARM2c 
6-B-9 Ensign E.A. Greene/Muntean, S.A.,RM3c 

6-B-11 Ensign T.W. Ramsay/Duncan, S.L., ARM2c 
6-B-12 Ensign L.A. Hopkins/Anderson, E.R., RM3c 

Third Division
6-B-13 Lt(jg) J.J. Van Buren/Nelson, H.W.,JR., ARM1c 
6-B-14 Ensign N.F. Vandivier/Keaney, L.E.J., Sea1c 
6-B-15 Ensign G.H. Goldsmith/Patterson, J.W.,JR., ARM3c 

6-B-16 Lt(jg) E.L. Anderson/Mason, S.J.,JR., ARM2c 
6-B-18 Ensign B.S. Varian, jr./Young C.R., ARM3c 

2. The attack group departed at 0930 and climbed to 20,000 ft. enroute to the objective. Shortly before reaching the objective several VB-6 pilots encountered difficulties with oxygen supply. The Squadron Commander noted the oxygen difficulties of his wing men. He removed his oxygen mask so that he would have the same reaction as other pilots and led the squadron to a position directly below the remainder of the attack force at an altitude of 15,000 ft. 


3. 
a. At about 1205, the enemy fleet was sighted and was seen to consist of 4 CV, 4 BB or CA and 8 to 10 DD. The weather was clear and visibility excellent. There were scattered cumulus clouds from 15,00 ft. to 2,500 ft. and the ceiling was unlimited. The surface wind was 5 to 8 knots from the southeast. It was known that other attack groups including three squadrons of SBD's, three squadrons of TBD's and accompanying fighters were due to arrive at the same objective at about the same time as the group of which Bombing Squadron Six was a part. The Enterprise Air Group Commander designated by voice radio one CV target for himself and VS-6 and another CV target for VB-6. Commander Bombing Squadron Six understood his target to be the "left hand" CV. He gave the attack signal, releasing his other two division leaders for individual division maneuvering and led his (first) division towards the "left hand" CV. Almost at once he saw that VS-6 was diving on the "left hand" CV and so led his division against the "right hand" CV which was of the "KAGA" type. It was launching planes as the attack was made. At least three 1,000 lb bomb hits were observed on that target and it became a mass of flame and smoke. The first section of the first division joined up immediately after pull-out from the dive. At that time they sighted own torpedo planes coming in under heavy attack from enemy fighters and AA fire. They also saw an attack by own dive bombers of a separate attack group on a third CV on which many hits were scored, the CV becoming enveloped in flames and smoke.

Shortly thereafter the first section was attacked by an enemy seaplane which was driven off by free gun fire. The first section then retired towards Midway for a short time, and when out of sight of the enemy fleet set course for parent ship and returned. 

b. The second division leader delayed attack momentarily. He observed misses near the "left hand" CV, and decided to dive on that target. While in his dive he observed several hits on that target, starting fires. He scored a direct hit in the middle of the carrier with his 1,00 lb bomb, and other 1,00 lb bomb hits were scored by planes following him. That CV appeared to suffer internal explosions in addition to bomb hits, and little of it was left visible in the midst of huge flames, and smoke. The third division apparently attacked the same target as did the second division. Only one pilot from that division returned. 

4. 
a. The first three planes of the first division returned. Personnel of 6-B-5 were rescued, but are not available for compilation of this report. The pilot of 6-B-6 reported by radio that he must make a forced landing near the enemy fleet. 

b. Only 6-B-12 of the second division returned. The division leader was attacked after pull-out from the dive by a "zero" fighter and all his gasoline tanks badly punctured. He made a forced landing about thirty miles from the enemy fleet and together with his gunner was rescued twenty-eight hours later. The personnel of 6-B-8 were rescued but are not available for compilation of this report. The personnel of 6-B-9 got into their rubber boat after a forced landing about forty miles from own fleet, but there is no report of their having been rescued. The personnel of 6-B-11 got into their rubber boat after a forced landing about ten miles from own fleet, but search by a DD failed to find them.

c. Only 6-B-16 of the third division returned. 6-B-13 was in company with the second division leader until he was forced to land in the water, but has not been heard from since. 6-B-14 was sighted by another plane shortly after pull-out from the dive, and the later reported by radio that he was landing in the water, The personnel of 6-B-15 were rescued but are not avialabel for compilation in this report. The personnel of 6-B-18 got into their rubber boat after a forced landing about fifty miles northeast of the enemy fleet.

d. Summarizing, five planes out of fifteen returned; the personnel of four other planes were rescued; the personnel of six planes are unaccounted for. One of the five planes which returned, 6-B-16, was so badly damaged by shrapnel and machine gun fire that it could not be flown on subsequent attacks. 

5. The gunner of 6-B-16, MASON, Stuart James, Jr., 393 29 71, ARM2c, USN, was wounded in the face and in the legs by shrapnel, bullets, and plane fragments during pull-out from the dive and retirement from the enemy fleet. He continually manned his twin mount guns against enemy fighters until clear of them and later repaired the plane's damaged radio enabling the use of ZB in locating parent ship.

6. No fighter opposition was encountered prior to pull-outs from the dives. Apparently most of the AA fire was concentrated on the torpedo planes which were attacking at the same time. Most planes were attacked by fighters after pull-outs from dives.

7. The conduct of all pilots and gunners left nothing to be desired. All pilots remained in formation despite the obvious fact that carrying a 1,000 lb bomb for as long as they were carried entailed gasoline consumption that rendered possible return to own ships unlikely and despite oxygen supply difficulties which at least four pilots encountered. Dives were continued to a very low altitude in spite of danger from explosion of bombs dropped ahead of each plane. Hits resulted.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2007)

B. Thursday, afternoon and evening. 

1. On Thursday afternoon and evening, June 4, 1942, Bombing Squadron Six participated in a second attack against Japanese surface ships. Only four of the seven VB-6 planes which remained after the first attack could be launched. Three of the four formed a section led by Commander Bombing Squadron Six; the fourth was assigned to a section of VB-3. The attack group was led by Commander Scouting Squadron Six, and consisted of planes of VS-6, four planes of VB-6, each loaded with one 1,000 lb bomb, and fourteen planes of VB-3. VB-6 personnel on this flight consisted of:

6-B-1 Lt. R.H. Best/Murray, J.F., ACRM(PA) 
6-B-2 Lt.(jg) E.J. Kroeger/Halterman, G.W., RM3c 
6-B-3 Ensign F.T. Weber/Hilbert, E.L., AOM3c 
6-B-12 Ensign S.C. Hogan, jr./Braun, E.K., Sea1c 

2. The objective was given as 1 CV, 2 BB, 3CA, and 4 DD at Lat. 31-40N, Long. 172-10 W. 

3. The attack group departed at 1745 and climbed to 13,000 ft. while enroute to the objective. The objective was sighted at about 1845 to the northwest. It was seen to consist of 1 CV, 1 BB, 1 CA or Cl and 3 to 4 DD, the heavy ships separated by several miles and each accompanied by a destroyer. Three additional destroyers were sighted about thirty miles to the southeast, headed for the main enemy formation. Beyond these three destroyers to the south could be seen three large columns of smoke near the scene of the first engagement. The weather was the same as described for the first attack. The attack group climbed to 19,000 ft. and circled to a position up-sun from the enemy. The attack was started at about 1905 with a high-speed run-in. At least four "zero" fighters attacked before the push-over point was reached, and 6-B-3 was shot down. VS-6 dove first with the CV as a target. Misses were observed and Commander Bombing Squadron Six decided to dive on the CV also. The first section of VB-3 dove ahead of VB-6, also on the CV as a target. Two direct hits were observed. Then VB-6 dove scoring one direct hit. The CV was seen to be burning for two-thirds of its length from the stern forward. A direct hit was observed on a BB. Retirement was made at high speed and at low altitude. Advantage was also taken of broken cloud over at 2,000 to 3,000 ft. 

4. Fairly heavy AA fire was encountered during the dive and after pull-out. "Zero" fighters also attacked after pull-out.

5. At about 1920, 6-B-2 and 5-B-7, which were in company sighted and attacked a "Kawanishi 95" seaplane and probably damaged it with fixed gun fire. It jettisoned its bombs and escaped. 

6. At about 1940, Commander Bombing Squadron Six, who had retired initially to the westward, observed the enemy CV still burning, but moving with the fleet. Shortly thereafter he sighted an enemy low wing monoplane seaplane heading for the enemy fleet. 

7. All VB-6 planes except 6-B-3 returned safely. 

8. The pilots and gunners exhibited the same exemplary conduct as shown during the first attack of the day. All of the crews except that of 6-B-12 had flown on the first attack. 

C. Friday, evening. 
On Friday, June 5, 1942, the remaining six SBD planes of Bombing Squadron Six participated in an attack against a Japanese CL. The tactical organization consisted of:

6-B-4 Lt. L.A. Smith/Caruthers, H.H., AMM2c 
6-B-2 Lt.(jg) E.J. Kroeger/Halterman, G.W., RM3c 
6-B-12 Ensign L.S. Hopkins/Anderson, E.R., RM3c 

6-B-10 Lt. H.P. Lanham/Garaudy, E.J.,ARM1c 
6-B-1 Lt.(jg) E.L. Anderson/Chochalousek, W.G., ARM1c 
6-B-17 Ensign A.L. Rausch/Jones, H.L., AOM3c 

The attack group was led by Lieutenant D.W. Shumway, VB-3 and consisted of a total of 32 SBD's from VB-3, VB-5, VB-6, and VS-6. All planes were armed with one 500 lb bomb.

2. The objective was given as 1 CV (damaged), 2 BB, 3 CA and 4 DD which had been last reported at 1000 at Lat.30-00 N, Long.179-32 W, course 310° T., speed 1w knots. 

3. The attack group departed at 1730. Half of the group formed a scouting line at low altitude. The remainder of the group of which VB-3 was a part climbed to about 18,000 ft. enroute to the objective. The only contact made was with a CL at about 2030 at Lat.33-00 N, Lonh.177-00E. It was then dusk. The enemy Cl maneuvered at high speed. It was attacked and many near misses, but no direct hits, were observed.

4. Unusually heavy small calibre AA fire was encountered. Apparently large calibre guns were employed for AA also, using unfused projectiles, because many splashes but no shell bursts were seen. 

5. All VB-6 planes returned safely.

6. Landing aboard was accomplished after dark. The pilots of 6-B-12 and 6-B-17 made their first night carrier landings. These pilots had had no night field carrier landing instruction. Each had made more than twenty or more day carrier landings.

D. Saturday, afternoon. 

1. On Saturday, June 6, 1942, the remaining five SBD planes of Bombing Squadron Six participated in an attack against a Japanese force consisting of 1 CA, 1 CL and 2 DD. The tactical organization consisted of: 

6-B-1 Lt. L.A. Smith CARUTHERS, H.H., AMM2c 
6-B-16 Lt(jg) E.L. Anderson/Chochalousek, W.G., ARM1c 
6-B-2 Ensign D.L. Ely/Arnold, G.H., Sea2c 

6-B-10 Lt. H.P. Lanham/Garaudy, E.J., ARM1c 
6-B-17 Ensign H.W. Liffner/Kimberlin, M.L., AMM3c 

The attack group was lead by Lieut. Short, VS-5, and consisted of 31 SBD's from VB-3, VS-5, VB-6, VS-6; 3 TBD's from VT-6 and 12 f4f-4's from VF-6. All VB-6 planes carried 1,000 lb bombs as did most of the other SBD's.

2. The objective was given as 2 BB, 2 CA and several DD at Lat.29-33 N, Long.175-35 E, course 270° T., speed 15 Knots.

3. The attack group departed at 1315. The SBD's proceeded independently and climbed to about 19,000 ft. enroute to the objective. At 1400 1 CA, 1 CL and 2 DD were sighted. The SBD's continued thirty miles beyond this force searching for BB's. No other ships were sighted and a highspeed run-in was made on the force sighted at 1400 and attack delivered on it at about 1415. Most of the SBD's atacked the CA which was completely wrecked. Some individual pilots dove on the CL and at least one hit was observed.

4. All Planes returned safely.

5. At 1750 a photographic flight was sent out to obtain pictures of damage to enemy ships in the above action. The flight was led by Lt(jg) E.J. Kroeger, A-V(N), USNR, VB-6, and in consisted of 3-B-10 and one SBD from VS-6. The photographer in 3-B-10 was Mr. A.D. Brick of Fox Movietone News.

6. At the conclusion of the three day-Battle the pilots and gunners remaining in Bombing Squadron Six are as indicated by enclosure (A).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2007)

The Course To Midway


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 2, 2007)

This is an excellent book telling the story from the Japanese perspective.

Shattered Sword: The Untold Story of the Battle of Midway

The hows and why's the battle unfolded as seen from the Japanese carrier doctrine.

"Shattered Sword is a new, definitive account of the Battle of Midway, focusing primarily (but by no means exclusively) on the Japanese side of the battle. Throughout the book, the authors make extensive usage of new Japanese primary and secondary sources that have not been utilized in prior studies. These include the official Japanese War History series (Senshi Sosho), the translated carrier air group action reports of the four Japanese carriers involved in the battle, the comprehensive Japanese casualty figures found in Sawachi Hisae's groundbreaking volume on the battle (Midowei Kaisen Kiroku), and many others. The result is an account that is grounded less on first-hand personal accounts (although these are found in plenty as well), and more on concrete operational data. This shift in focus has led to many important, and potentially provocative, re-interpretations of the conventional wisdom on the battle."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2007)

*"Many of my friends are now dead. To a man, each died with a nonchalance that each would have denied as courage. They simply called it lack of fear. If anything great or good is born of this war, it should not be valued in the colonies we may win nor in the pages historians will attempt to write, but rather in the youth of our country, who never trained for war; rather almost never believed in war, but who have, from some hidden source, brought forth a gallantry which is homespun, it is so real. 



"When you hear others saying harsh things about American youth, do all in your power to help others keep faith with those few who gave so much. Tell them that out here, between a spaceless sea and sky, American youth has found itself and given itself so that, at home, the spark may catch. There is much I cannot say, which should be said before it is too late. It is my fear that national inertia will cancel the gains won at such a price. My luck can't last much longer, but the flame goes on and on." 
* 

*--Ensign William R. Evans, USN, a pilot of Torpedo Squadron 8, KIA at Midway, 4 June 1942. 
*


----------



## renrich (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank all of you for your contributions.


----------



## renrich (Jun 3, 2007)

Seeing those 5 inch-38s in the photos reminds me of a converstion I had with my uncle who was a CGM on CA25 from 1941 through 1943. His responsibility was the 8 five inch-38s the Salt Lake City carried. I asked him how they got the projectile to explode near the Jap a/c and he chuckled. The 5 inch used fixed ammo and the shell weighed 65 lbs. They had some sort of rangefinder, no radar fire control in those days. They estimated the range at which they wanted the shell to detonate. There was a device at each gun where by you inserted the shell and set the fuse, they rammed it into the breech and fired the round. Sounds like trying to hit a dove with a 22. I don't know how they calculated when the a/c was coming in at more or less than a 90 degree angle which would be almost always. One can see why the proximity fuse was such a big deal. On the SLC the 5 inchers were in open mounts just like those on Yorktown so you were doing all this standing in the open with bullets and shrapnel whizzing about.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeez!


----------



## model299 (Nov 5, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> This is an excellent book telling the story from the Japanese perspective.



I've got this book. It's a great read. Excellent narrative with lots of great information in the back, including much info on the Japanese ships and aircraft, maps, and lots of other goodies.

Worth every cent.


----------



## merlin (Nov 7, 2007)

model299 said:


> I've got this book. It's a great read. Excellent narrative with lots of great information in the back, including much info on the Japanese ships and aircraft, maps, and lots of other goodies.
> 
> Worth every cent.



Agree great book (though I borrowed it from a local Library), fascinating the difference in tactical doctrine, how the percieved the US dotrine to be - but wasn't, and how even the culture of the Japanes society affected the conduct of before and after the battle.
Interesting too, to explore the 'what if' of what might have happened if the USN had lost the naval battle. Would Midway then become similar to the first invasion of Wake Island though on a bigger scale (of Japanes casualties)?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2007)

merlin said:


> .....
> Interesting too, to explore the 'what if' of what might have happened if the USN had lost the naval battle. Would Midway then become similar to the first invasion of Wake Island though on a bigger scale (of Japanes casualties)?



The author speculated that the invasion would have been a debacle for the Japanese. 

They simply didnt have the doctrine and specialized eqmt to attack a defended island.

Look at the terible cost at Tarawa when the USMC had a doctrine and eqmt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just been reading this again....great inspiration for a few builds, eh?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmmm.....funny....I thought that I posted a similar thread about the battle of Coral Sea.....but I can't find it...weird!


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 3, 2009)

I try to find these information throught he Internet, but I can´t, Handerson Field has hangars ? I can´t´t find good pics of it...


----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2009)

Henderson Field was on Guadalcanal. Not sure what the field was named at Midway. Anyway, they were two different battles. One was purely defensive, counter punching. The other was the first offensive advance of the Pacific War for the Allies.


----------



## Amsel (May 4, 2009)

I have a picture of the three hangers built by the Japanese at Henderson field. They are in a book called, Guadacanal-The Definative Account of the Landmark Battle by Richard B. Frank.


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 4, 2009)

Amsel said:


> I have a picture of the three hangers built by the Japanese at Henderson field. They are in a book called, Guadacanal-The Definative Account of the Landmark Battle by Richard B. Frank.



Thanks Amsel,

I´ll try to find these book.


----------

